# Bake your Graphics Card in the Oven Fix " IT WORKED"



## Jago-Vs-Fulgore

June 27th UPDATE: Note by Jago























"When u attempt the bake method.. "Ask your self FIRST" Have i abused this hardware to badly in the irresponsible place i've sat it for months."























MY Attempts at the ol Graphics Card in the Oven method thats been all over the internet. I was building a Core i7 build with 2 gtx 280's in it & one of those gtx 280 just so happened to be defective showing Major horizontal lines on the screen. Long story short i had no Warranty nor a receipt so i had nothing to lose> " LETS DO THIS :twisted:

=Introduction Video of what i will be doing=












................................ 1 week pasts

............................................... 2 weeks past

Finally i've earned my self sometime in my busy schedule to continue the Project: Am sli less in my current rig project bio shock here
:arrow:









June 21th & HAPPY FATHERS DAY








*















*









The Full Video of what took place :












SUCCESS ! ! !

Me & my son both was happy. I made a bet with him that the card would still work after being in the oven. Let me tell you, When he saw me placing Foil on that cookie sheet & learned that i wasnt baking cookies & was baking my graphics cards he followed me threw out this hole process & sat to see the hole thing. Even reminded me when the 20 mins was up after baking it so i could install it.. Its like he doubted me or something..LOL Hes seen me do some crazy stuff even a oil cooled mods but this Graphics card in the oven business alone with good end result he said was just not happening. I said you'll clean the bathroom on Saturday if it worked. altho he lost Were both happy when the system boots A" OK! I was smiling so much my cheeks was hurting.. My Son Nickolas just has a look of SHOCK on his face.. lol "watch the video"







*









After shots









EXTRA'S
While i was at it, i went ahead & add'ed some new improved lights since i had already busted the system back wide open: :roll: Something i dreaded doing but i guess it paid off 8) I can now change the water color up to 6 different ways I like the multi colors my self. He is one of my new Fav's here









:? TROUBLE SHOOTING & PROBLEMS :x

Only issues i ran into was, The baked gpu displays no green led light as the other Gpu does that originally worked out of box. BEFORE YOU ASK no i didnt bake any of the plastic or sensors that was on the card. The light didnt come on before the bake & it still dosent come on after the fix. So whats this mean? umm nothing.. The card works fine, I've been running in sli now for bout a week with no issues. The green light not coming on dosent bother me one bit. Because i went from thinking i had a dead $400 dollor dead gpu on my hands with no warranty nor receipt to flash forwarding a week later to it being a working card in my system like i had originally planned when i freshly cracked it out the box. Far as am concerned i cheated death with this gtx 280.







*









All end Well. ITS A SUCCESS BABY & i told my son since he lost the beat i wouldnt make him clean the bathroom & thanked him for his support : )


----------



## DeadSkull

Wow...a really big cut dude on ocn.

What are your PR stats for bench, deadlift and squat?

Very nice work on your GTX 280, happy to hear that its at 100% after some "baking".


----------



## Casper123

grats man, thats awesome!!!


----------



## MrMan

i'll consider this as much as i considered the "freeze RAM and fix it" thread and theory. and who gives a s*** what he looks like, unless you have tendencies.


----------



## SaltTheWalt

Think this will work on most cards or just 280s?


----------



## bucdan

thats nice to know that it works.


----------



## askareem24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SaltTheWalt* 
Think this will work on most cards or just 280s?

it will work on any


----------



## Jago-Vs-Fulgore

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
Wow...a really big cut dude on ocn.

What are your PR stats for bench, deadlift and squat?

Very nice work on your GTX 280, happy to hear that its at 100% after some "baking".

You may visit my Youtube page to see videos of me bench pressing & what not. Just double click the youtube logo on one of my Youtube videos up there to visit my page.

thanks so much every for ur support & replys


----------



## Arakasi

You do know what is happening in this process right ?

I can give you some WAAAAY better methods then the oven.....

how and why you ask ?

I solder for a living.

Very nice trick and job on getting your card going again, im impressed.


----------



## Jago-Vs-Fulgore

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShaveWithALightsaber* 
nuttin like a big black man to show all em little white boys how its done.









More like big black guy showing all the other big black guys to be different & to be there selves instead of the same cocky stereotype









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arakasi* 
You do know what is happening in this process right ?

I can give you some WAAAAY better methods then the oven.....

how and why you ask ?

I solder for a living.

Very nice trick and job on getting your card going again, im impressed.


Might be easy for you but for us high school graduates with no soldering skill we can take this easy route


----------



## Arakasi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jago-Vs-Fulgore* 
More like big black guy showing all the other big black guys to be different & to be there selves instead of the same cocky serotype









word....

be yourself...


----------



## Casper123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jago-Vs-Fulgore* 
More like big black guy showing all the other big black guys to be different & to be there selves instead of the same cocky serotype









exactly!!


----------



## ra2shadow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arakasi* 
You do know what is happening in this process right ?

I can give you some WAAAAY better methods then the oven.....

.

Thats nice but as they say a bird in the hand is worth 2 in the bush.


----------



## darksideleader

Successful Mr. T is Successful Mr. T









hehe but nice job.


----------



## Jrice00

I didn't realize you could even turn a system on without a heatsink of some sort.. that's pretty cool. Good that it worked :thumbs:


----------



## SDawg

Nicely documented. I'm glad to see that you get to put that card to good use now instead of it just being an expensive paper weight.


----------



## Dezixn

Wow, you don't really fit the average demographic of a computer enthusiast at all lol.

Cool fix, I would guess something was lose and the heat basically resoldered it in the correct fashion, similar to how the xbox360 towel fix works.


----------



## chavez885

Thought I was having deja vu because of this http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1421792 lol

Cool **** man, glad you got her workin and good to see that some folks on here work out


----------



## Inktfish

Nice to see you got that SLI setup going


----------



## Jago-Vs-Fulgore

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chavez885* 
Thought I was having deja vu because of this http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1421792 lol

Cool **** man, glad you got her workin and good to see that some folks on here work out









Hmm didnt know that existed!..







I guess thats irrelevant anyways because this is Overclock.net & am sure everyone would rather a member here give the thumbs up that it works than some stranger on another forum site.


----------



## chavez885

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jago-Vs-Fulgore* 
Hmm didnt know that existed!..







I guess thats irrelevant anyways because this is Overclock.net & am sure everyone would rather a member here give the thumbs up that it works than some stranger on another forum site.









HAHA...thats right! Plus you got videos


----------



## askareem24

i swear to god i just did this about half an hr ago. took out the heatsink, cleaned the thermal paste, placed my videocard on foil sitting on 4 aluminum balls.. baked it for 10 mins .. took it out re applied thermal paste and installed the heatsink and ****ing **** it works.! it even took out all my artifacts and my idle temperatures are 38 degrees celsius [email protected]#!#@[email protected]#[email protected]#@!#[email protected]#! .. wow thanks for the fix, i now have a working 9600gt because of this video. [email protected]#[email protected] <33333333333333


----------



## Jago-Vs-Fulgore

Quote:


Originally Posted by *askareem24* 
i swear to god i just did this about half an hr ago. took out the heatsink, cleaned the thermal paste, placed my videocard on foil sitting on 4 aluminum balls.. baked it for 10 mins .. took it out re applied thermal paste and installed the heatsink and ****ing **** it works.! it even took out all my artifacts and my idle temperatures are 38 degrees celsius [email protected]#!#@[email protected]#[email protected]#@!#[email protected]#! .. wow thanks for the fix, i now have a working 9600gt because of this video. [email protected]#[email protected] <33333333333333


NICE! I rep you +1 for trusting me


----------



## askareem24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jago-Vs-Fulgore* 
NICE! I rep you +1 for trusting me









woooooooooohooo hahah man. u dont know how happy i am. i paied 169$ for this 9600gt almost a year ago in january and i didnt wanna lose all that money.. jesus nice save . i think its only a temporary fix if u dont re apply the thermal paste.. cause it will get very hot if u didnt re apply the paste.

im really surprised that my gpu is idling at 38 as opposed to 45 and this is on a hot ass day in cali


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SaltTheWalt* 
Think this will work on most cards or just 280s?

it makes the solder liquid and redo itself basically


----------



## Drakemoore

Wow nice job man, congrats!


----------



## igob8a

Wow that's awesome. I'll have to try this if I happen to get my hands on a broken card.


----------



## dreadlord369

Nice job man. Thats freaking great! And thats a kickass looking rig too. I hope that gtx280 lasts!
+rep


----------



## Zippit

Hmmm... I have 2 8800GTS's lying around here and I got a SLI motherboard.

One of the 8800's broke just before I went watercooling... I'm now going to try and resurect it from the dead with the help of this video and have a SLI server that folds 24/7!


----------



## adventfred

very nice wooooooo


----------



## askareem24

im gonna do this with my dead amd motherboard LOL


----------



## outlawsbba

You got to be ****ting me ? You bake this thing in the oven and it works again ?


----------



## BULLATTACK

On a side note:
Those are two PNY GTX 280 correct? I just bought one and I am a little dismayed at the lack of the ESD bag. I won't be able to test it for another week or so. So other than the problem with the soldering nothing else stood out?


----------



## neDav

It really works, I have ressurected a 4870x2, a 3870x2 and a couple of Xbox 360's this way.


----------



## outlawsbba

So i got a 7900GTX with artifacts while on desktop and it crashes in games. You think this could work with this card ?


----------



## n1helix

i wanna try this on my old 5700FX, stupid artifacts!


----------



## outlawsbba

wouldnt this melt the S-Video and DVI ports ? Or are they build from some kind of temperature resistant plastic


----------



## Jago-Vs-Fulgore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Hmmm... I have 2 8800GTS's lying around here and I got a SLI motherboard.

One of the 8800's broke just before I went watercooling... I'm now going to try and resurect it from the dead with the help of this video and have a SLI server that folds 24/7!



Nice.. You can Pm me or just message on these forums if you need any additional help with that









"The days of hardware company's selling us broken half way soldered hardware & forcing us to buy new is over!


----------



## laurie

I am amazed! Thanks for taking the time to take the photos of this too.
Its a bit like the old xbox360 fix where you wrap it in a towel and let it heat up to try and re solder the GPU or CPU. They shouldn't be coming off in the first place but still.
Love the Bioshock theme too! + rep for that


----------



## KarmaKiller

Man your my hero. I totally wouldn't have the balls to bake a 280.
Congrats on your victory!


----------



## Jago-Vs-Fulgore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laurie*


I am amazed! Thanks for taking the time to take the photos of this too.
Its a bit like the old xbox360 fix where you wrap it in a towel and let it heat up to try and re solder the GPU or CPU. They shouldn't be coming off in the first place but still.
Love the Bioshock theme too! + rep for that











rep +1 right back at ya









Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*


Man your my hero. I totally wouldn't have the balls to bake a 280.
Congrats on your victory!











No..no. You see i didnt have the balls because they had went up inside me due to fear. & the panic continued to set in seeing the chipset turn 2 shapes darker while in the oven. LOL!...

My balls later dropped back down later that day


----------



## heathmcabee

Can't wait to get the chance to put this into use. I got some old cards laying around I'm gonna throw in the box and bake for a while. Great to see someone posting real results and actual footage of it happening. Nice work Jago-Vs-Fulgore.

And nice post to rep ratio man! Keep up the good work and advice.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jago-Vs-Fulgore* 

No..no. You see i didnt have the balls because they had went up inside me due to fear. & the panic continued to set in seeing the chipset turn 2 shapes darker while in the oven. LOL!...

My balls later dropped back down later that day


----------



## Afrodisiac

Very well documented, +rep. I'm sure a lot of people will benefit with your step-by-step videos.


----------



## x2s3w4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jago-Vs-Fulgore* 

No..no. You see i didnt have the balls because they had went up inside me due to fear. & the panic continued to set in seeing the chipset turn 2 shapes darker while in the oven. LOL!...

My balls later dropped back down later that day









































You're well on your way to being a legend around with that monitor mod and now this. You have just about as many posts as rep because of those 2. Great videos also, nice job again.


----------



## William151515

hahaha nice job, and yet you haven't added your system to your account here yet

http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem

+Rep mate for trying something like this, that sounded stupid to begin with


----------



## wheth4400

i am glad that worked for you, I fixed my 360 by doing this as well


----------



## billm1985

If worse comes to worse I'll try this!


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Awesome. I'm going to show this thread to a few people, hehe.


----------



## tagurtoast

ok WHO WANTS THE TEMPS AND TIMES FOR THIS lol (degrees celcious)
CPUS 180 degrees for 15 min
GPUS 210 degrees for 20 min
MOBOS 240 degrees for 10 min
HDDS 180 degrees for 10 min

lol cmon dude u need to give people a list like mine


----------



## Crooksy

EDIT whoops


----------



## Crooksy

good job, seen this work on a 8800GTX. Heard it was only temporary though?


----------



## askareem24

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JordanWillis* 
good job, seen this work on a 8800GTX. Heard it was only temporary though?

i think as long as you reapply the thermal paste, it should be okay


----------



## GuardianOdin

nice to see it actually done. Good job man.


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JordanWillis* 
good job, seen this work on a 8800GTX. Heard it was only temporary though?

It depends on how the solder re-applies itself after it cooled down.


----------



## nate911

Will this work on a mobo? I have a dead one laying around...what temp would I have to set it on?


----------



## LoneWolf3574

So let me get this straight, you bake your PC components in an oven for XX minutes at XXX degrees and this resets the solder







? Even if there is no issue with the component, do you know if it will make it run better







?

I'm at work right now, but definitely will watch all this when I get home (they blocked anything that streams & most social sites,







).

By the way +rep for the awesome documentation


----------



## outlawsbba

Noone answered my question tho, wouldnt this melt the connectors ? S-Video, DVI, 6-Pin power connector ?
Preheating the oven as we speak


----------



## laurie

I think he would have said if it had. 
And I doubt it would be working either. 
You can kind of assume it did not melt from this can't you?


----------



## Afrodisiac

Solder metals are typically a lot more malleable at much lower temperatures than the metals used to form the PCI bracket, connectors, etc.


----------



## I_dalder_I

Ill +1 rep you if you doint hurt me









sick trick btw but ummm ever heard of a heat gun my friend? lol

HULK SMASH


----------



## BillG8z

had a similar situation with my 4850, unfortunately it didnt work for me, but i had nothing to lose lol


----------



## outlawsbba

Card is baked, letting it cool down now. i gotta admit i was kinda scared seeing computer parts bake in a oven ^^, it all looks so fragile


----------



## robbo2

Wow!! Very impressed that this worked never had a gpu die on me but if I ever do I will know no what to try. I liked the way you documented it to very informative. Rep+ to you good sir!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Let's se if I can get some broken GPU's from the shop, I saw two XFX HD4890 BE's lying around last week. I hope I can test this at home and see if I can benefit from it







.


----------



## ShaveWithALightsaber

I have GTX 295. Should I, er, BAKE IT?


----------



## T D

Oh holy **** this just worked on my dead PowerColour HD4870. You are the MAN!!
You deserve more than this rep I'm giving you.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Hehe.. put out a add on craigslist wanting broken GPU's.


----------



## n1helix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller* 
Hehe.. put out a add on craigslist wanting broken GPU's.









nice, me too


----------



## askareem24

! my videocard doesnt start again. gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## T D

... and it died again.
Well it had a good 5 mins of an afterlife.


----------



## Cody1174

LOL, Thats cool. I thought I was the only one who lifted heavy and tweaked computers. That would be hillarious, talking about weightlifting supplements in the gym and then the coversation switches to Tri-SLI setups....


----------



## Jago-Vs-Fulgore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *askareem24*









! my videocard doesnt start again. gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



You might need to do the process over again. I would do it over again & bake it for 15mins at 385 degress. MAKE SURE YOU PREHEAT THE OVEN.. That is one of the most important steps. has to be in the oven for a limited time of 10 mins & a max of 15 mins. Oven has to be at 385 degress as soon as you put it in & start the timer..

"Keep us updated man you got me worried about ya"


----------



## nate911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nate911*


Will this work on a mobo? I have a dead one laying around...what temp would I have to set it on?


Can anybody help me?


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nate911*


Can anybody help me?


I would think that if it works for other computer components, it should work for a dead motherboard. What have you got to lose, a dead motherboard?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *tagurtoast*


ok WHO WANTS THE TEMPS AND TIMES FOR THIS lol (degrees celcious)
CPUS 180 degrees for 15 min
GPUS 210 degrees for 20 min
MOBOS 240 degrees for 10 min
HDDS 180 degrees for 10 min...


I'd start by trying this wonderful recipe from the top of the 2nd page. In the end you won't have a flambe but hopefully something better







.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

so what exactly does baking do to the graphics cards/mobos/cpus to resucitate them?


----------



## BillG8z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMABFKCUO*


so what exactly does baking do to the graphics cards/mobos/cpus to resucitate them?


melts all solder points, and fixes dry solder joints that arent making proper contact, therefore causing artifacting/no screen/other issues.

oven remelts all points, making good contact again


----------



## outlawsbba

Didnt work for me, now my card wont even show me the post windows steps but does work in windows. Aah well i had nothing to lose, i gues the GPU is just fried.


----------



## ratty2k4

And people say that the Wii fit doesnt actually do anything...

Im glad it worked for you, youre a lucky guy.

And can i just say your cataloging of the events is impeccable.

You also win the prize for highest REP







ost ratio.


----------



## Jago-Vs-Fulgore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *outlawsbba*


Didnt work for me, now my card wont even show me the post windows steps but does work in windows. Aah well i had nothing to lose, i gues the GPU is just fried.










BEFORE ONE Claims it didnt work for them lets talk about Carelessness

One might want to keep in mind when attempting this fix that If you've had the broken gpu or motherboard ur attempting to fix sitting in a box or any other area alone with tons of other wires & components for months,







one would have to consider the fact the card or board might have obtained BROKEN solder joints and or broken chipset pieces thats fallin off from Neglect, of being keap put in such an aweful place. Consider all the times you might have went in & out the box or area you keap the gpu looking for other wires & components & have throw that gpu or board to the side carelessly because u figured it was broke anyways. I got a old sound card my self i havent used in YEARS in a box with dozens of Dvi,vga,usb & powers cords. Wouldnt do that card any justice attempting a OVen fix on it when i know i've carelessly have had it thrown around in that boxs for a year now.









"So!... When u attempt the bake method.. "Ask your self FIRST" Have i abused this hardware to badly in the irresponsible place i've sat it for months."








BE SURE YOU CONSIDER THESE FACTS WHEN YOU CLAIM THE GPU OVEN BAKE DIDN'T WORK FOR YOU"


----------



## ShaveWithALightsaber

bro, what kinda gear u on? and before u insult my intelligence, no one can bench 500pounds without somethin.


----------



## Neeyucka

baking a 7600gt as we speak


----------



## crashdummy35

Hey bro, awesome stuff here.

+REP for the share.


----------



## Jago-Vs-Fulgore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShaveWithALightsaber*


bro, what kinda gear u on? and before u insult my intelligence, no one can bench 500pounds without somethin.


Awe come on







we are all baking in this thread my weight lifting comments is in another thread.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neeyucka*


baking a 7600gt as we speak



Keep us updated bro.. Give us some pics if you got them.


----------



## Neeyucka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jago-Vs-Fulgore*


Keep us updated bro.. Give us some pics if you got them.



camera is dead but i'm gonna pop it in now


----------



## Microsis

This is nuts! From now on any hardware that fails on me is going straight in the cooker.









Thanks for this +rep


----------



## grmnasasin0227

Truly amazing, I didn't know soldering had such a low melting point. An oven seems so counter-intuitive for fixing hardware, haha I got an artifacting card from eVGA a few months ago, if I'd have known I'd have saved an RMA and just baked it!

Bro, that was so awesome to see, great job man. + rep If I EVER have issues with old hardware or simply DOA shipments, this is the first thing I'm going to do to them.


----------



## LoneWolf3574

I do have to ask a simple question that is only partly related to the actual post. Does anybody know if it matters if the oven is gas or electric? It looked like Jago-Vs-Fulgore was using an electric oven and I have a gas currently. Maybe I'm thinking to far into this, idk.


----------



## Nightz2k

I've heard of this before as well, but it's cool to see someone actually explaining it detail.

The "How-to" with the video's is great. I'll have to remember this post if/whenever something goes wrong for me. Obviously don't want it to come to that, lol, but thanks for the info!


----------



## Jago-Vs-Fulgore

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoneWolf3574* 
I do have to ask a simple question that is only partly related to the actual post. Does anybody know if it matters if the oven is gas or electric? It looked like Jago-Vs-Fulgore was using an electric oven and I have a gas currently. Maybe I'm thinking to far into this, idk.

am gonna put my self out on a limp here & say it should be fine to use a gas oven. Just make sure its preheated to 385 degrees & let it sit in there for 10 min 15 min max


----------



## nonzenze

I think im gonna try this on an open box 8800gts i had that crapped out on me after 18 days.

+1 rep


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jago-Vs-Fulgore* 
Awe come on







we are all baking in this thread my weight lifting comments is in another thread.

Link please?


----------



## mcpatchy

VERY nice demonstration, i'm glad it actually worked.









I used to do the towel trick with my xbox, this is basically the same thing that's going on here.


----------



## Gigalisk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShaveWithALightsaber*


nuttin like a big black man to show all em little white boys how its done.










Um...what the hell is that supposed to mean?









Not really fitting of the typical demographic of computer enthusiasts? *** is one SUPPOSED to look like? Holy crap, for all you know he might have just picked up benchpressing after getting bored with building computers.

Really though...i'm half black half japanese...does it really matter whose what? JEESUS AIDS you people....

anyway...dude helluva video dude, you get rep+.


----------



## denrocks2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neDav*


It really works, I have ressurected a 4870x2, a 3870x2 and a couple of Xbox 360's this way.


Trying this on 360 motherboard, possibly tonight. I'm sure an electric toaster oven will be fine? It goes to 475 degrees.


----------



## simfreak47

Cool idea. I should of tried this on my DFI mobo before I RMA'd it


----------



## JTD92

Dude nice guide and keep up the good work you probably be the next CyberDruid or DuckieHo.


----------



## Jago-Vs-Fulgore

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gigalisk*


Um...what the hell is that supposed to mean?









Not really fitting of the typical demographic of computer enthusiasts? *** is one SUPPOSED to look like? Holy crap, for all you know he might have just picked up benchpressing after getting bored with building computers.

Really though...i'm half black half japanese...does it really matter whose what? JEESUS AIDS you people....

anyway...dude helluva video dude, you get rep+.



Hey dont get bent out of shape about someones comment. I think i responded to it in the correct manner. Plus i didnt think he meant it like that, but hey ya never know, maybe he was putting me out there.. No offense takin on my part/

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShaveWithALightsaber*


nuttin like a big black man to show all em little white boys how its done.










More like big black guy showing all the other big black guys to be different & to be there selves instead of the same cocky stereotype









Quote:



Originally Posted by *robbo2*


Link please?


sorry couldnt find the link to that old thread. But you can check out some of my videos on youtube. One of those videos i need to edit where i bench 540 because at the beginning of that video my pants was wedged in my ass : /


----------



## minus.fireal

Welcome to Cooking with Chef Jago. Nice work bro.


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jago-Vs-Fulgore*


am gonna put my self out on a limp here & say it should be fine to use a gas oven. Just make sure its preheated to 385 degrees & let it sit in there for 10 min 15 min max


Yeah, I'm probably thinking to far into this. Gas should be fully burned by the time it's cooking your food so it should work the same for the baking of pc parts.


----------



## Bozebo

awesome sauce
I guess that does something to the solder. Or some insane chip attack


----------



## denrocks2

My 360 motherboard is cooling down right now.









Update: I hear my capaciters sizzling


----------



## KarmaKiller

I got a dead 360 here also. But I've been waiting for someone else to try it first and tell me how it works.


----------



## adventfred

Quote:



Originally Posted by *denrocks2*


My 360 motherboard is cooling down right now.









Update: I hear my capaciters sizzling


----------



## denrocks2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*


I got a dead 360 here also. But I've been waiting for someone else to try it first and tell me how it works.

















I'll keep you guys updated


----------



## KarmaKiller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *denrocks2*


I'll keep you guys updated



















I'm waiting on you now!









(just noticed you were a missourian also)


----------



## denrocks2

Okay I did it, and it didn't work, BUT I did not do any other mods, I think it will work if I do the x-clamp mod along with it.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Bummer.. The one I have is totally dead, no RRoD or anything. So I guess I might as well try it, got nothing to lose.
Thanks for the update though.


----------



## SilverPotato

I keep wanting to buy a broken 8800GT and throw it in the oven but I'm to worried it won't actually work.


----------



## denrocks2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller* 
Bummer.. The one I have is totally dead, no RRoD or anything. So I guess I might as well try it, got nothing to lose.
Thanks for the update though.










Be sure to wrap the Controller Sync button in foil so it doesn't melt, mine melted into a puddle









Doesn't matter to me, I will keep this one for parts.


----------



## KarmaKiller

Good looking out, thanks!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Me & my son both was happy. I made a bet with him that the card would still work after being in the oven. Let me tell you, When he saw me placing Foil on that cookie sheet & learned that i wasnt baking cookies & was baking my graphics cards he followed me threw out this hole process & sat to see the hole thing. Even reminded me when the 20 mins was up after baking it so i could install it.. Its like he doubted me or something..LOL Hes seen me do some crazy stuff even a oil cooled mods but this Graphics card in the oven business alone with good end result he said was just not happening. I said you'll clean the bathroom on Saturday if it worked. altho he lost Were both happy when the system boots A" OK! I was smiling so much my cheeks was hurting.. My Son Nickolas just has a look of SHOCK on his face.. lol "watch the video"













































:l achen:









Nice Job Man!


----------



## iKxGaMeX

Congratulations man! I might just have to resort to this for a few of my warrenty-less cards.


----------



## 6TonMods

For the people that said it didn't work. Remember, this only works on certain errors. It doesn't fix everything that can go wrong with any card. Only certain aspects does the Solder effect *just thought I'd throw that out there*


----------



## TheShaman

Wow! Dude, im impressed. That was awesome! my friend has a dead 3850, we are going to try it this weekend. I hope we will be as lucky as you. Nothing to lose though.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Wow...massive props


----------



## hout17

Nice work I'm going to have to try this!


----------



## vuxdu

Wow! Reps to you man. My 4870 artifacts on and off a lot so I will give this oven trick a try tomorrow!


----------



## marcus0077

Hi to all, im new in this forum, just want to say thanks to Jago-Vs-Fulgore, my friend and i tried the oven bake approach and my other HD3850 is now working...now i can do a crossfire again.







Just want to add tho...to any person who wanted to try this approach...just make sure all the caps on your card are solid, i have 4-6 caps that are not solid and some of them are slightly expanded due to the heat.







, but the bottom line is, the dead card is now very much alive, still trying to do a stress test on this card for stability and before i add the other card...thanks again bro.


----------



## TheShaman

Guys my buddy and I are so happy today. We read this post a week ago and we decided back then to do try it with his GeCube 3850 OC edition card. Our problem was we can't use the oven because his mom might get angry with us. So what we did was we used the Turbo broiler, we wrapped the card using an aluminum foil (we just loosely wrapped it), preheated the broiler to 200 degrees for 4 minutes, placed the card inside the broiler and waited for 10 minutes. We really did not hope that the card would work, but its do or die anyway. After we unwrapped the foil, the smell was a little nasty. Obviously it does not smell like a roasted chicken. Waited for 20 minutes for it to cooldown, re assembled the heatsink and everything, plugged it to the mobo. And we were really amazed after it finally booted to windows. There were some moments of silence during that time, at the back of our minds we were actually thinking like is it just temporary? So we decided to try it by playing Trine, crysis warhead, crysis and gears of war. The badboy did not display a BSOD nor artifacts. It was like the thing was resurrected back to earth from heaven. Just to be sure we tested it again using ATItool for artifacts and guess what? no artifacts on the whole process. I told him that he should test the card for 2 weeks or a month before configuring his crossfire again. We were really glad and thankful to this thread. +1 rep again for you buddy!


----------



## Kriztoffer

Wow nice!
This should almost be a sticky.
glad it worked for you guys.


----------



## vuxdu

Great that it worked it for you.. meh I am back at step one.. The card still booted after a 385F oven, but it still artifacts.. sigh







might have to try it again..


----------



## samster25

Damn you're huge (cowers in corner)


----------



## vuxdu

second time failed... There is video but just a lot of artifacts still. I give up..


----------



## kharner92

got scammed and sold a broken 8800gts on craigslist, lo and behold, i try the oven method, and its been working for more than a month!


----------



## marcus0077

just checked the caps first...im sure the new 4870 cards are using solid caps so less worry about that, .and dont over bake the card 10 mins max will do, let it cool down for 20-30 mins.seat it properly to your mobo, and try running atitool from tech powerup (just for artifact scanning)..Good luck bro with that 4870, still running a series of stability test on my HD3850, before i xfire em.


----------



## Oupavoc

Nicely done, this is actually crazy that it worked. Good stuff.


----------



## Rightwing

That's awesome.Congrats!!!


----------



## ZunePod

If this gets stickied, then people will go on and on, more and more people will do it.

And then eventually, someone will set their house on fire.


----------



## Blameless

The idea is to get as close to the melting point of the solder as possible, _without_ having parts start desoldering and falling off, or capacitors exploding/dying.

If it doesn't work at one temp, go higher, but don't go much past 400F.


----------



## Team Lazer

This is awesome!


----------



## tweakboy

Man, your buff as heck!!!


----------



## nonzenze

Im going to give this a try tomorrow as i still need to unpack my cookie sheets. This is what Im looking at though. MSI 8800gts bought open box off newegg worked for a total of 18 days. Got it stripped down and and cleaned up. But I'm not going to hold my breath as I'm pretty sure this thing is beyond repair. See pics


----------



## decimator

+rep dude this is amazing.


----------



## vuxdu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blameless* 
The idea is to get as close to the melting point of the solder as possible, _without_ having parts start desoldering and falling off, or capacitors exploding/dying.

If it doesn't work at one temp, go higher, but don't go much past 400F.

I guess I will try to go higher tomorrow, I got nothing to loose









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nonzenze* 
Im going to give this a try tomorrow as i still need to unpack my cookie sheets. This is what Im looking at though. MSI 8800gts bought open box off newegg worked for a total of 18 days. Got it stripped down and and cleaned up. But I'm not going to hold my breath as I'm pretty sure this thing is beyond repair. See pics

I thought the standard manufacturer warranty still take effect after buying an open box?


----------



## method526

the feeling of proving someone wrong...even if it's your kid...priceless. bonfire, anyone?


----------



## denrocks2

Nevermind, it did work on my 360, now it works even with the xclamps, I just didn't put them on before.


----------



## Hanjin

Nice work.


----------



## nonzenze

Went ahead and gave this a try on my 8800gts, no dice. Baked the card for 10:00mins @ 370F/~190C on an aluminum foil covered small cookie sheet, and let cool at room temp ~72F for a couple hours. Same problems I think the card is just too far gone. I might go for a higher temp later on. It was worth a shot.


----------



## Vegnagun

Your computer is beautiful


----------



## ra2shadow

Im defo going to give this a bash, I have a 8800gtx that says no power is getting to the card, so no dice on any frame rates, it works in all but the power.

Who wants 9-4 odds on this working!

All bet payments made to [email protected]


----------



## N2Gaming

+ Rep Jago.









You did a great job of finding the info, testing the theory/method and documenting the whole process from start to finish. Mad prop's man...

Sorry for this next paragraph but I feel obligated to help out a fellow OCN'r if you were not aware. I could not help but notice what appeared to be an led on in your case on or near your mobo while you put the card in the system for the first time to test it out. I thought to my self Hmm I hope he's going to turn the power off to his power supply before he puts the card in the mobo. Yikes he just crambede that thing in there w/out turning off the power. I then though it could of just been an led to something else not even in the computer case. Maybe it was not on the mobo.

Why do I point this out you may ask. I have always been under the impression that it is best for your PC to turn off the power supply before installing or removing any hardware in your system. Additional steps can be taken like unplugging the power supply and holding down the power button on the power supply to dischage any caps that may still be energized. In any case I'm happy for you nothing was ruined if the power was left on & Please do me a favor and start turning of you power supply in the future if this is the case.









I wish I had a couple of GTX280's


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Nice system, Glad to hear baking electronic goods isn't just for eating them robot style


----------



## N2Gaming

Well I purchased a EVGA 8800GTS 640MB on EBAY for $11.00 For parts but Hueristic told me about this trick and I decided to try it.

I just finished baking the card. I'll let you all know how it turns out.

Edit: First try failed. I'll try again tomorrow. When I got the card is was already dead so it's no loss really. I got it for the HSF but If I can get it to work that would just be a bonus.

Edit #2: well I baked the card a second time at 400F for 10 min and still a no go. No biggy tho I got the parts I needed any ways and it was worth a shot...


----------



## redsox83381

Nice case modding. I'm glad you got the card working for your son. Be sure to raise him as an overclocker!!!


----------



## abdidas

Man that is crazy but it makes sense. Properly it was not soldered properly and the heat softens the solder and make a better connection. Cool still.


----------



## scottath

well - i will have to try this - dont have time to read through whole thread - but do you have some pics of where you had the foil on the card please

One of my HD4870s died....have tried everything software realted - and tried the freezer trick - so now this is my last resort....

any infor is greatly appreciated


----------



## Rab1t_K1ll3r^

Hello, I followed your guide on my 8800GTX that was showing horizontal red lines and it worked!! Thank you so much!

Is it just me or is the oven a wonderful invention?


----------



## theCanadian

I tried this on two different artifacting EVGA 8800GTS 320MB's I got off of ebay. It didnt work on either of them. One of them wasn't registered so I registered it and I'm going to send it off for RMA really soon.


----------



## eviloverclocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jago-Vs-Fulgore* 
June 27th UPDATE: Note by Jago























"When u attempt the bake method.. "Ask your self FIRST" Have i abused this hardware to badly in the irresponsible place i've sat it for months."























MY Attempts at the ol Graphics Card in the Oven method thats been all over the internet. I was building a Core i7 build with 2 gtx 280's in it & one of those gtx 280 just so happened to be defective showing Major horizontal lines on the screen. Long story short i had no Warranty nor a receipt so i had nothing to lose> " LETS DO THIS :twisted:

=Introduction Video of what i will be doing=





................................ 1 week pasts

............................................... 2 weeks past

Finally i've earned my self sometime in my busy schedule to continue the Project: Am sli less in my current rig project bio shock here
:arrow:









June 21th & HAPPY FATHERS DAY








*















*









The Full Video of what took place :






SUCCESS ! ! !

Me & my son both was happy. I made a bet with him that the card would still work after being in the oven. Let me tell you, When he saw me placing Foil on that cookie sheet & learned that i wasnt baking cookies & was baking my graphics cards he followed me threw out this hole process & sat to see the hole thing. Even reminded me when the 20 mins was up after baking it so i could install it.. Its like he doubted me or something..LOL Hes seen me do some crazy stuff even a oil cooled mods but this Graphics card in the oven business alone with good end result he said was just not happening. I said you'll clean the bathroom on Saturday if it worked. altho he lost Were both happy when the system boots A" OK! I was smiling so much my cheeks was hurting.. My Son Nickolas just has a look of SHOCK on his face.. lol "watch the video"







*









After shots









EXTRA'S
While i was at it, i went ahead & add'ed some new improved lights since i had already busted the system back wide open: :roll: Something i dreaded doing but i guess it paid off 8) I can now change the water color up to 6 different ways I like the multi colors my self. He is one of my new Fav's here









:? TROUBLE SHOOTING & PROBLEMS :x

Only issues i ran into was, The baked gpu displays no green led light as the other Gpu does that originally worked out of box. BEFORE YOU ASK no i didnt bake any of the plastic or sensors that was on the card. The light didnt come on before the bake & it still dosent come on after the fix. So whats this mean? umm nothing.. The card works fine, I've been running in sli now for bout a week with no issues. The green light not coming on dosent bother me one bit. Because i went from thinking i had a dead $400 dollor dead gpu on my hands with no warranty nor receipt to flash forwarding a week later to it being a working card in my system like i had originally planned when i freshly cracked it out the box. Far as am concerned i cheated death with this gtx 280.







*









All end Well. ITS A SUCCESS BABY & i told my son since he lost the beat i wouldnt make him clean the bathroom & thanked him for his support : )











Thanx for the vids and guides to bake a card. Very informative. Rep+ Your system looks really cool as well!!!


----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky

nice to see there are other black people on this site


----------



## ele1122

I know you've heard this a lot already, but +1 rep! I am going to try this on my dead 8800GTX. I don't have anything to lose, plus I have an HD4890 on it's way.


----------



## dieanotherday

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThatKidNamedRocky*


nice to see there are other black people on this site


A big one too 0.0

Well I'm black....


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThatKidNamedRocky*


nice to see there are other black people on this site


 I think Ethnicity is not as important as being among Friends and OCN commerodery.


----------



## ikillerzi

roid rage


----------



## JKBenchmarks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ikillerzi*


roid rage


After looking at your previous posts, I have determined you are the fail troll of 2009.


----------



## Lumi

That is awesome. I will keep this in mind if anything of mine ever wants to die in the future. +rep'd anyways, this thread was entertaining


----------



## lindnjoe

I successfully revived a dead 7900GS with this method. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindnjoe* 
I successfully revived a dead 7900GS with this method. Thanks for the idea!









and the







played on...


----------



## aaronmonto

Dude is huge. He looks like he could lift a pickup. But can he play Crysis?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronmonto* 
Dude is huge. He looks like he could lift a pickup. But can he play Crysis?









LOL well my guess is he likes Bioshock more...


----------



## Lord Xeb

Nice JOB!! Also nice muscles. Care to bench my car? It is a little Kia RIO <.< *fkees*


----------



## darklighthim

Wow i just tried this on a spare Nvidia PCI-E card and i have it in my system right now working albeit without drivers as i normally have a 4850 installed.

Now if only i still had that defective 8800gt then i could have maybe had 2 dual core systems with decent GPU's instead of 2 dual core system with 1 having a decent GPU if it would have worked again with a different card.

That reminds me that i have a couple of old AGP cards 2x 7600's and an X1650 i could test in which the best one would be usefull to me if i got them working.


----------



## ChiefStu

Kudos! Just worked for me revived an 8800 Ultra SC....









Did 10mins at 200 Degree celsius, and left to cool for 25 minutes.

Unbelievable, now working and overclocking great.

Who would of thought!!!


----------



## SeSq

edit: SUCCESS!!! 8800 ultra, 385 degrees 10 minutes using a foil wrapped tray 3 foil balls the card sits on with the chip facing down. It is now working fine but still gets hot ( screw the 8800 ultra







).


----------



## PizzaMan

I've been doing this with hardware for a while. Mostly sticks of memory. Cook @ 400F for ~8 mins.

You can also stick hardware in the freezer for a couple hours. This has been much more effective then cooking for my memory sticks. I've also read that the freezer is very good for mics and headphones.

I've revived the currant pair of Ballisix in my sig twice in the freezer and once in the oven.

This cas 3 run at 445Mhz killed them and now they are back and run great. Cooking and freezing FTW!!


----------



## PizzaMan

Baked 3 dead 9600GTs last night. One was resurrected. Though, I do have to run memory a touch below stock. Other then that the core and shader are OCing nicely. It's going in my sig for folding.









Should have seen the look on my son's face. He was sitting in the living room watching TV. He saw me go to the oven and remove a cooking tray. He came running. "What did you cook Daddy?.......Oh, computer parts....again". I responded with "What some GPUs for dinner?"


----------



## Gladiator_Iceblink

Wow, I read the title and expect a rickroll very happy to hear the oven fixed it lol


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Gladiator_Iceblink*   Wow, I read the title and expect a rickroll very happy to hear the oven fixed it lol  
LOL I had to google rickroll because I have never heard that expression.    
 



  



 
 ...LOL


----------



## tombom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


LOL I had to google rickroll because I have never heard that expression. 



...LOL


You must be new to the internet.

Welcome, good sir.

On topic: some guy was gonna sell a busted 4870X2. Too bad he didn't list it, I would have gobble that sucker up and baked it. Getting a 200 dollar card for 30 is just awesome.


----------



## slickwilly

Will this work for a card that will not even post ?


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
Will this work for a card that will not even post ?

Try it and post results.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
Will this work for a card that will not even post ?

I tried it on a 8800GTS and it did not work but you never know. It's always worth a shot.


----------



## HighOC

Can some one give me the Old one (baking the GPU To fix) i need it badly plz


----------



## raisethe3

Gotta give props to Jago. This project is unbelievable. Rep'd!


----------



## BinaryDemon

OMG thanks for the tutorial. I just tried it on a faulty 9600gso and it worked!

The 9600gso in question would lock the display up whenever it tried to do anything 3d related. It couldnt even load the Vista desktop completely without freezing up. For simple 2d display it worked fine.

I followed the instructions here, removed the heatsink/fan- placed it gpu down ontop of 4 foil balls and cooked it for 375F for 10minutes. I let it cool for 40 minutes and reassembled heatsink/fan, but didnt get a chance to test for ~10 hours. It's running 3dmark06 right now!

I was honestly worried about the plastic bits- the DVI connectors, power connector, and speaker (?) but everything seems to have survived fine.

Thanks for the info OP!.


----------



## scottath

interesting - that sounds the same as what happened to my 4870
i might give it another go then....


----------



## darksideleader

Fixed my 6800 Ultra with this the other day. Spare videocard.

My 4850 is artifcating though, but i'm thinking of using a proper reflow oven instead @ my dad's work.


----------



## Livinstrong

I also just tried this trick on my friend's ATi 9250. Works perfectly once again!


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

lol, baking a GPU ina an oven?! and then it works??! gotta try that when my 88000 dies on me







what themps does the oven have to be and how long do you bake it? XD


----------



## PizzaMan

375-400F / 8-12mins


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

lol, my 8800 died again. yay! I'm gonna bake it ASAP!


----------



## Halos

Thanks *Jago-Vs-Fulgore*

Wooho, i fixed my 8800GTS 320







. 12 minutes on 185 C: I love it









Thanks again


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

znači na 185 c i 10 min? ok! hvala! ja believe that moja 8800 Gt will work after I speči it XD sorry for the mix of eng and cro







i'll make a video!


----------



## Halos

Tako je, samo prži









I couldnt belive my eyes, everyone at home were laughing at me, when i was turning owen ON:


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Da, ALI!

we still need to see will it work for at least a month, ili is it sve samo temporary?









nemrem verovat da si to napravil.... sad ja! >


----------



## dafour

Hmm i got a 6800GT with artifacts.should i give this a try?


----------



## x9999

This works. My XFX 4890 stopped displaying playing a game and got screen with green and white lines then a black screen. Rebooted the PC error code 2E on my EVGA mobo so tried in another system no display to make sure. I heard about baking graphics cards and didn't want to wait on RMA.

I tried this with a heatgun instead for about 6 min at the 425 F setting. Pop the card back in once cooled and got a display the card seamed sensitive for couple days on 3D apps. I've using over a week the card works like new and played red faction guerrilla for a couple hours straight and tried furmark no lines or artifacts.


----------



## scottath

dafour - might as well try - got nothing to lose....


----------



## darksideleader

word of the wise, don't go baking your card cuz it won't OC as high as it used to or something stupid like. Caps tend to blow @ 375 degress and we're playing @ a very fine line.

I just say that because this oven trick didn't work on a buddy with a xfx 4890 and he baked his warranty away.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darksideleader* 
word of the wise, don't go baking your card cuz it won't OC as high as it used to or something stupid like. Caps tend to blow @ 375 degress and we're playing @ a very fine line.

I just say that because this oven trick didn't work on a buddy with a xfx 4890 and he baked his warranty away.

Yea, if a card is under warranty you shouldn't be baking.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

good mine isn't


----------



## pcnuttie

So baking your video card achieves better control for overclocking it? Is this what it's about? I'm hearing impaired so i can't understand the video he's talking about but i'm getting the idea you guys bake the video card so you can overclock it extreme? You got a water cooled system, why bake it? You'll only make it worst? I'm surprised his video card works. Can someone explain me what's this all about?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
So baking your video card achieves better control for overclocking it? Is this what it's about? I'm hearing impaired so i can't understand the video he's talking about but i'm getting the idea you guys bake the video card so you can overclock it extreme? You got a water cooled system, why bake it? You'll only make it worst? I'm surprised his video card works. Can someone explain me what's this all about?

No, people are baking broken cards in hopes of reviving them. Works about ~50% of the time.


----------



## pcnuttie

That's kinda ******ed and you're voiding your warranty but interesting to see how it turned out. I don't recommend it! LOL.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
That's kinda ******ed and you're voiding your warranty but interesting to see how it turned out. I don't recommend it! LOL.

Yea, the point I was making earlier was that if you card is under warranty you *should not* be baking it. You should RMA it.

Baking is for when you have nothing else to lose. The card/component is died and out of warranty, so why not.


----------



## pcnuttie

LOl that's nuts! I seen people blow up computers and etc but never seen anyone attempt baking a video card and yet bringing it back from the dead or worst! LOL FUNNIEST thing i ever saw!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pcnuttie* 
LOl that's nuts! I seen people blow up computers and etc but never seen anyone attempt baking a video card and yet bringing it back from the dead or worst! LOL FUNNIEST thing i ever saw!

Wonna hear some more funny stuff....next time you have memory die on you, put it in the freezer for an hour. Works like a charm


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Wonna hear some more funny stuff....next time you have memory die on you, put it in the freezer for an hour. Works like a charm









I still don't understand how or why the baking and freezing work...just weird :O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darksideleader* 
word of the wise, don't go baking your card cuz it won't OC as high as it used to or something stupid like. Caps tend to blow @ 375 degress and we're playing @ a very fine line.

I just say that because this oven trick didn't work on a buddy with a xfx 4890 and he baked his warranty away.

Did you remove the cooler??


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX* 
I still don't understand how or why the baking and freezing work...just weird :O

Did you remove the cooler??

Well, metal expands, which copper is. I assume that it could be a short or maybe a pathway in the PCB cracked and is no longer make a good connection. The heating/cooling warps the circuits within the PCB perhaps re-establishing the link?


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins* 
Well, metal expands, which copper is. I assume that it could be a short or maybe a pathway in the PCB cracked and is no longer make a good connection. The heating/cooling warps the circuits within the PCB perhaps re-establishing the link?

yeah, that's what i thought, but what about the RAM and teh freezer? Oh, yeah, but doesn't the metal shrink down after cooled?


----------



## PizzaMan

Baking pretty much loosens solder points for hopefully reconnecting contact. I think freezing effects the silicon somehow.


----------



## 856Media

So what exactly does the baking process do?

edit - nevermind


----------



## Halos

@Ultimate gamer
Vjeruj









I belive, i am acctualy playing stalker soc right now on my 8800GTS 320 .) It works like a charm, with accelero s1 on it LOL. Excellent


----------



## 856Media

I'm Gabe, my friend is B-Rad.

B-rad - I didnt even read a single word
B-rad - all I saw was some huge ass black dude
Gabe - the dude baked his video card
B-rad - and he knows about computers...
Gabe - cause it was DOA
B-rad - no no
B-rad - what Im getting at is
B-rad - hes a huge ass black dude
B-rad - and he knows stuff about computers
Gabe - so?
B-rad - Im scared.
Gabe - haha
Gabe - he baked his video card
Gabe - and
Gabe - it worked
Gabe - haha
Gabe - so awesome
B-rad - its like complete oxymoron
B-rad - oh lol
B-rad - huge black computer geek

after showing his this he says -

B-rad - aw thanks
B-rad - now Im a racist online lol
B-rad - atleast you didnt post s/ns....


----------



## Reflux

I find that filling up the casing with popcorn, wrapping the whole card in 2-3 layers of tin foil and microwaving it helps.


----------



## dafour

Ok i tried with my old 6800GT.








The 2 big transistors on the right just fell off,now i need to resolder them.
I hope it still works


----------



## Nautilus

I wouldn't do it even if somebody points a gun to my head. That's insane seriously.

@ OP: You didn't show us these horizontal lines so how do we know you have a defective card in the first place? There's also no evidence that card waited for 10 minutes in that oven. There isn't any stopwatch showing for how long the card has been in there. Even if you put a stopwatch how can you assure us that you did not take the card out of oven the time you stopped video and put it back in there before you started recording again? Sorry but I don't believe this.


----------



## Mygaffer

Just for the people who don't know how this works...

Sometimes over time, heating and cooling with on-off cycles, solder will develop very small cracks that are invisible to the naked eye. If these get bad enough you may experience issues, in a gpu that means artifacts or non-function. Heating the card will briefly reflow the solder, getting rid of the fractures.

It only works in a some cases because not all gpu problems are caused by faults in the solder. Many gpu problems are caused by other things. So if you don't have warranty and all else has failed, then pull off the heat-sink and everything and give it a bake.

+1 on the video, I like to see members going the extra step.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nautilus*


I wouldn't do it even if somebody points a gun to my head. That's insane seriously.

@ OP: You didn't show us these horizontal lines so how do we know you have a defective card in the first place? There's also no evidence that card waited for 10 minutes in that oven. There isn't any stopwatch showing for how long the card has been in there. Even if you put a stopwatch how can you assure us that you did not take the card out of oven the time you stopped video and put it back in there before you started recording again? Sorry but I don't believe this.


Ugh, I hate skeptical people who come here and because they've never heard of it think it must be crazy and basically call you a liar. This is a known thing. It has worked for many people with the problem I specified above. Don't come here calling him a liar with no proof.


----------



## Nautilus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*


Ugh, I hate skeptical people who come here and because they've never heard of it think it must be crazy and basically call you a liar. This is a known thing. It has worked for many people with the problem I specified above. Don't come here calling him a liar with no proof.


That's what i'm talking about: PROOF. But he's the one who should have it not me because he has the claim.


----------



## CL3P20

"Innocent until proven Guilty" ...so it is said..so it shall be









*IMO- 'baking' has brought back tons of so called broken hardware...mainly to blame is bad solder connections from the chip to the PCB..baking can loosen them and 're-seat' the solder again....has worked for me personally on several sticks of Micron RAM, a friends Xbox360...and tons of others as well as GPU's.

Out of all the things you have heard today...._this_..is what you choose to be skeptical of..







I hear more fishy stuff listening to the news @ 6pm.


----------



## Nautilus

it's 02:15 pm here. sun shines and i'm drinking my midday tea.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nautilus*


I wouldn't do it even if somebody points a gun to my head. That's insane seriously.

@ OP: You didn't show us these horizontal lines so how do we know you have a defective card in the first place? There's also no evidence that card waited for 10 minutes in that oven. There isn't any stopwatch showing for how long the card has been in there. Even if you put a stopwatch how can you assure us that you did not take the card out of oven the time you stopped video and put it back in there before you started recording again? Sorry but I don't believe this.


Ugh, he showed the pics of the artifacts, in teh attachments, and i believe this works, worked on cards here, so if you got nothing to lose, why not?


----------



## fba

Dude I owe you a big thanks I would have never thought that would work.

Story:

I own a Alienware m5500i-R3 in which will never buy an alienware product again. I had many issues right out the gate with it such as overheating, memory issues ect... After many fights with Alienware I finally got it working fine. Two months after the Warranty was up the graphics card started artifacting. Called Alienware and they gave me the finger. I have been wanting to get the card swapped but most of the people that sold a replacement were out of stock or were shaddy. So 1 year after my card died I found your post took the bad boy out took off all the heat shielding and threw it into the oven at 375 for 10 minutes. Took it out let it cool and put it back in, when I booted up the laptop I was like "Holy $%## it actually works".

So anyone that has a screwed up graphics card desktop or laptop I strongly recommend this method. Either way what have you got to loose.

Thanks again man major plus karma to you.

Edit:

Since seeing is believing...

Broken

















Fixed


----------



## Craiga35

^^ You did it with a *laptop*?!?!?! I would never do that, EVER, does your laptop have a removable GPU or did you just throw the whole thing in?

My brother's laptop's RAM died a while back I'll try freezing and then baking if that doesn't work. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## scottath

my card is still dead







- i think one of the VRMs has blown - oh well - an expensive HD4870 style paper weight then


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Craiga35*


^^ You did it with a *laptop*?!?!?! I would never do that, EVER, does your laptop have a removable GPU or did you just throw the whole thing in?

My brother's laptop's RAM died a while back I'll try freezing and then baking if that doesn't work. I'll keep you guys posted.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *fba*


took the bad boy out took off all the heat shielding


Haha. Bob.


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Craiga35*


^^ You did it with a *laptop*?!?!?! I would never do that, EVER, does your laptop have a removable GPU or did you just throw the whole thing in?

My brother's laptop's RAM died a while back I'll try freezing and then baking if that doesn't work. I'll keep you guys posted.


My friend had an old ThinkPad T42 that he baked in the oven. Of course he only put the motherboard in. That board had a problem of bad solder near the GPU. He brought his laptop back to life!


----------



## justarealguy

Damn man. If you want to bake a graphics card more power to you.

Don't let me stand in your way, jesus.


----------



## Cyberbot

"I'm Mr. T and I'm gonna bake mah GFX!"

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jago-Vs-Fulgore*


More like big black guy showing all the other big black guys to be different & to be there selves instead of the same cocky stereotype










 Exactly, be yourself.

Good job and nice to see that it actually works.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Hai, I'm gonna do this tommorrow, i couldn't do it before. So i wondered do i need to remove the little pieces of paper from the GPU? This is what I'm talking about:


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

 Dude, YOUR RIPPED!


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*


 Dude, YOUR RIPPED!


What?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*


Hai, I'm gonna do this tommorrow, i couldn't do it before. So i wondered do i need to remove the little pieces of paper from the GPU? This is what I'm talking about:




Nah, don't worry about the paper. Just set your oven to 375-400F. Paper will not burn until 451F.


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UltimateGamerXFX*


What?










He was probably referring to the OP. That guy has some muscles.


----------



## ACM

People who don't believe this, its called Reflowing, it works 100%.

Pro's that do this make a thing called a reflow table (most people that have them reflow xbox 360's) it basically RE-FLOWS the board (aka solder points).


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


People who don't believe this, its called Reflowing, it works 100%.

Pro's that do this make a thing called a reflow table (most people that have them reflow xbox 360's) it basically RE-FLOWS the board (aka solder points).


Well, from polls on other forums this only works about ~50% of the time. There are a lot of other things that can go bad on the card that resoldering will not fix.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Well, from polls on other forums this only works about ~50% of the time. There are a lot of other things that can go bad on the card that resoldering will not fix.

Well if the problem is solder base it mainly works 100% of the time, if not your doing something wrong.


----------



## OffTheYells

1st off - it works, it works real good.
2nd off - thx Jago-Vs-Fulgore this vid made me decide it was worth the risk to try fix my bricked ps3 motherboard as i was sceptical about the vid on youtube claiming oven fix worked on his ps3.
3rd off - Jago-Vs-Fulgore THX BRO u earned me Â£3000 so far in fixed ps3's using this method.

however i advise 220c gas mark 7, always buy cheap throwaway oven dishes that are perfectly sized to just clip the boards non used outter parts.
and use good compound of course.

Overall i had to write a reply to say thanks a mili man!


----------



## Dond3r

I gonna try is also to my 8800 320 card..

What about the furnace itself? is not affected by possible toxic fumes or something?


----------



## fba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Craiga35* 
^^ You did it with a *laptop*?!?!?! I would never do that, EVER, does your laptop have a removable GPU or did you just throw the whole thing in?

My brother's laptop's RAM died a while back I'll try freezing and then baking if that doesn't work. I'll keep you guys posted.


Yeah the card was removable its a 7600M Go I agree that this does not fix every problem but in my case and many others it makes sense. I say if your card is toast give it a shot what have you got to lose. I am looking to upgrade my card however up to a 8600 GS but have to wait till someone has it in stock but at least in the mean time I have the old one working







(I know I could use a 8600 GT but that would get to hot in my lappy







only one fan cooling the GPU, CPU and chipset dumb design







)


----------



## fba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OffTheYells* 
1st off - it works, it works real good.
2nd off - thx Jago-Vs-Fulgore this vid made me decide it was worth the risk to try fix my bricked ps3 motherboard as i was sceptical about the vid on youtube claiming oven fix worked on his ps3.
3rd off - Jago-Vs-Fulgore THX BRO u earned me Â£3000 so far in fixed ps3's using this method.

however i advise 220c gas mark 7, always buy cheap throwaway oven dishes that are perfectly sized to just clip the boards non used outter parts.
and use good compound of course.

Overall i had to write a reply to say thanks a mili man!

Â£3000 wow I hope your buying that man a beer then


----------



## DraganUS

Served


----------



## Jrice00

So, who thought of this?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jrice00* 
So, who thought of this?

This method is a lot older then most of us know. It has been like one of those urban legions ppl talk about. It's only been in the past year or so that more and more forums are talking about it and giving more and more positive results. Thus, the more possitive results the more ppl are trying it.

Got a new tip of bakers: Once you start to smell the solder, wait about 1 min and pull it out. Don't want to cook the solder to long.


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Dude, you are ripped!


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

yeah seriously you are so lucky man congrats on the fix


----------



## fba

You guys also heard of the freezing of a bad hard drive to do data recovery. I'm sure its a cheaper way then taking it to like data doctors or something. I believe freezing overnight will get you about 25 minutes of life from your hard drive enough to do a quick drag and drop of important files


----------



## om3n

I just baked my 9800GTX. Lets see what happens....

EDIT

no freaking way. It worked


----------



## MisterAutomatic

I gotta do the same for a 4870x2 giving me problems out the wazzoo. I'll keep you updated.

Edit: dang, we're out of aluminum foil. Any suggestions? Something else I can post it on?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MisterAutomatic* 
I gotta do the same for a 4870x2 giving me problems out the wazzoo. I'll keep you updated.

Edit: dang, we're out of aluminum foil. Any suggestions? Something else I can post it on?

I've never put mine on balls of foil. I just put it on a tray and bake.


----------



## x9999

I baked my card about month ago and got resident evil 5 a week ago and kept getting the blue screen "Attempt to reset the display driver and recover from timeout failed"
BugCheck 116
fffffa8006090010
fffff8800481adc0
0
2

I ran furmark and got lines with the same blue screen and it bricked the card as it longer got a display even after re seating. I tried to bake my card a second time and amazed it worked again and the blue screen is now gone.


----------



## Rick Arter

I have a 280 that doesn't work anymore thinking of trying this before I go to RMA.

My failure is a bit diff as I had no real artifacting just booted one day and when it got to the loading bar for OS it freezes and shows random colors thats it.

Think I should still try it I mean I figured why not. Really want to get back to folding!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rick Arter* 
I have a 280 that doesn't work anymore thinking of trying this before I go to RMA.

My failure is a bit diff as I had no real artifacting just booted one day and when it got to the loading bar for OS it freezes and shows random colors thats it.

Think I should still try it I mean I figured why not. Really want to get back to folding!

If you have a warranty, then I would RMA it. Don't risk damaging your warranty on baking.


----------



## Rick Arter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
If you have a warranty, then I would RMA it. Don't risk damaging your warranty on baking.

Yes it has a warranty but I got the card as a gift and don't really have a real invoice so not sure how it will go already chatted with them and they told me to send them what I have. With my luck they will reject me and I am not sure where my invoice is even.

I look at it like the card is broke so if I dont get it too work with baking will RMA anyways you know. Just wanna try it out see how it goes and wanted to open her up to see what it looks like inside LOL. If I do fix it WOOT I didn't spend a penny on shipping or repairs. You wont be able to tell I baked it you know so should be fine.


----------



## kow_ciller

I wouldn't bake it. If you have any warranty left they would void it because you tried to bake it.
You CAN tell if you try to bake the card, as it slightly changes the color of the PCB.


----------



## Rick Arter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kow_ciller* 
I wouldn't bake it. If you have any warranty left they would void it because you tried to bake it.
You CAN tell if you try to bake the card, as it slightly changes the color of the PCB.

Darn I really want to try this didn't realize you could actually see the difference.


----------



## kow_ciller

Yeah, I did this on a x1900xtx with a red PCB and it ended up coming out darker than before.

Aren't you glad I saved you from ruining your warranty =)


----------



## Rick Arter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kow_ciller* 
Yeah, I did this on a x1900xtx with a red PCB and it ended up coming out darker than before.

Aren't you glad I saved you from ruining your warranty =)

Yes but I still might do it.









My PCB is black wonder if it will turn blacker LOL.


----------



## Shane1244

Just watched your YouTube video, Good luck!

and Kow_Ciller, Greetings from SI


----------



## Contagion

I will be making a thread here of me baking a 4870x2..
Yeah, I don't think that has been done yet.
Or at least been documented.

Its kinda hard to find some real info on how to do this.
What I've got is remove everything removable from the PCB.
Put it on a cookie sheet covered with aluminum foil and place the card on little aluminum balls so it stays off the cookie sheet.
Now the temperatures are a bit confusing.
I see you did 10 minutes at 385F
I have seen people only do like 285F
Its also tough because I haven't been able to find an ATI card that has been baked.
I think I'm just gunna do 10 Minutes at 350F


----------



## Moparman

Make sure u dont bump the card hard when u take it out of the oven.
LOL this is a pic of a old FX5700 i forgot about in the oven. It baked for 3Hrs @ 375. OOPS.


----------



## Cretz

Its a piece of cake to bake a pretty GPU


----------



## Contagion

I just found,
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...process-3.html

He put it in there for 7.5 minutes at 385F
It didnt work.
Then he put it in there for 7 minutes at 425F
And it worked.

I think that now Im gunna do 8 minutes at 400F


----------



## Kitarist

Kinda interesting!!!


----------



## Moparman

It might take a few time to get it right. start at a lower temp. So like 370,375,385,390,


----------



## Deagle50ae

I did this the other day to an old Ti4600 I pulled out of an old alienware PC. it was artifacting something terrible.

It fiexed it for... about 10 minutes. then went back to it's old ways


----------



## Moparman

i bought a pair of 9800GX2s and one was bad so i bked it and it works great. I gave it to my brother.


----------



## Rick Arter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moparman* 
Make sure u dont bump the card hard when u take it out of the oven.
LOL this is a pic of a old FX5700 i forgot about in the oven. It baked for 3Hrs @ 375. OOPS.










WOW that some destruction really want to try this but scared for some reason. I got this as gift so not like I am losing any money in theory.


----------



## Moparman

Is the card Broke?


----------



## Deagle50ae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rick Arter* 
WOW that some destruction really want to try this but scared for some reason. I got this as gift so not like I am losing any money in theory.

lol. that was 3 hours.

I did mine for 8-minutes @ 385f. it was completely uneventful.
Worked for a short time.
I'll do it again soon, maybe 10 minutes


----------



## kow_ciller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shane1244*


just watched your youtube video, good luck!

And kow_ciller, greetings from si :d


ohai.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


I just found,
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum...process-3.html

He put it in there for 7.5 minutes at 385F
It didnt work.
Then he put it in there for 7 minutes at 425F
And it worked.

I think that now Im gunna do 8 minutes at 400F


Just bake it until you smell the solder


----------



## cdoublejj

wow nice video and thread it also gave look at jago vs fulgore in real life, your one cool dude.


----------



## JimboJet

Well what can I say, other than a big thank you to Jago-Vs-Fulgore (the OP).

My PC failed to boot successfully, or at least if it did I just got a flickering black and white screen.

However, followed these steps and I now have a working system again! Saved myself Â£140 for a half decent card (was going to buy a 5770!)

1. Pre-heated fan oven to 190C
2. Removed Heatsink,fan and all evidence of thermal paste.
3. Added some old case screws to one end of the card so it would be level when placed (GPU side down) in the oven. this ensured no components were in direct physical contact to the aluminium foil/baking tray.
4. Placed baking tray (not the cheap ones that flex sometimes when heated), aluminium foil and card into middle of the oven for 6 mins.
5. Opened door to remove a plastic sticker that was melting on the card and turned the heat OFF, door closed.
6. With about 1 min remaining, reapplied heat at 190C
7. @ 10 mins removed the card, allowed it to cool
8. Reapplied thermal paste (somewhat annoying I ran out of artic silver so had to use plain old white compound







)
9. Fingers crossed, cue drum-roll







booted up PC....

At this point, mild disappointment ensued - Screen black, no signs of life! :swearing: Switched off and one last check to verify all was as it should be...

Card seated properly-check, power cable attached to card-check, monitor 
powered up-check..... Doh!.... I had forgotten to re-attach the Monitor cable!!!









Rebooted.... HEY PRESTO!!!







Success!! Thanks so much for this fix. I can be added to the list of Gourmet Graphics card chefs!


----------



## JimboJet

I should add that my card was a 8800GTS, stock cooler, had never been overclocked. Had occasionally given some artifacts after lengthy game playing but normally cleared on a reboot then just failed to work at all one day, save for the black and white screen flickering.

I also took the trouble of photographing and videoing the process and if there's demand I'll see if I can upload/link those here too.

Also should mention: 385F = 195C


----------



## om3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rick Arter*


Yes but I still might do it.









My PCB is black wonder if it will turn blacker LOL.


I couldn't tell a difference in color on mine, I baked mine for 10 min at 350 degrees


----------



## DannyLaw

Hmmmmm I want to give this a try to see if it works for my broken old old GFX card and old MOBO that just died on me one day. Although they are really out dated components and probably wont be used........I JUST WANT TO BAKE SOMETHING!


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyLaw*


Hmmmmm I want to give this a try to see if it works for my broken old old GFX card and old MOBO that just died on me one day. Although they are really out dated components and probably wont be used........I JUST WANT TO BAKE SOMETHING!


BAke a muffin







Tell us how it went!!


----------



## Capwn

Im going to be recieving a dead card in the mail soon from OCN's own SMASHERBASHER. and I have access to a heatgun. I am wondering if it will be better to try that or just do the oven method? if using the gun is the best what part should i try heating up first> the area around the core?


----------



## benko

Ok tried to bake 8500gt and now it is DEAD for sure, capacitors are dead, some chips are mising from a card (I found tham in the oven)!

So what could I do wrong, temp was around 200c I heard when capacitor cracked(it was after10min in oven) than I removed immediately card!
Here is how card looks








And missing parts


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *benko*


Ok tried to bake 8500gt and now it is DEAD for sure, capacitors are dead, some chips are mising from a card (I found tham in the oven)!

So what could I do wrong, temp was around 200c I heard when capacitor cracked(it was after10min in oven) than I removed immediately card!
Here is how card looks








And missing parts










lol, maybe thet 8500 was too weak for 200c? well, it's dead now....







might as well cook it again! and again...and again!!! i would!


----------



## Moparman

You should have started at 365F for 8min then let cool and dont go over 385F U left it in way to long. This is a FX5700Le i left in the oven on 385F for 3hrs i forgot about it. But The oven does work. I had 2 9800GX2s and one went bad so i baked it and it is still running strong in my brothers PC.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moparman*


You should have started at 365F for 8min then let cool and dont go over 385F U left it in way to long. This is a FX5700Le i left in the oven on 385F for 3hrs i forgot about it. But The oven does work. I had 2 9800GX2s and one went bad so i baked it and it is still running strong in my brothers PC.











lol, now that's a beautiful gpu! tell me the recipe!! :swearing:


----------



## Moparman

Well u put That there GPU in the oven. Crank the temp up to 385F then u go game for 3 HRs come back in the kitchen and say OH i forgot about the card. LOL Open the oven and see all the goods in the cookie sheet and not on the card.


----------



## neDav

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moparman*


Well u put That there GPU in the oven. Crank the temp up to 385F then u go game for 3 HRs come back in the kitchen and say OH i forgot about the card. LOL Open the oven and see all the goods in the cookie sheet and not on the card.


lol, I use my toaster oven, it has a timer, or else I may forget. But wow, 3 hours????


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

So...basically I did this, 190Â°C~380F And now I got artifacts, but lol, it works! so ima gonna bake it AGAIN! to see if the artifacts are gonna go away!!! I'm still getting a new GPU









Oh yeah I baked it for exactly 7:54









I'll post a vid of the 2nd baking if u guys want!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moparman*


Well u put That there GPU in the oven. Crank the temp up to 385F then u go game for 3 HRs come back in the kitchen and say OH i forgot about the card. LOL Open the oven and see all the goods in the cookie sheet and not on the card.


YAAAAAYYY!!!! I'M GONNA DO IT WITH MY 9250AD!!!


----------



## Dark-Asylum

I was just curious Jago is your GTX 280 that you baked still working?


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum* 
I was just curious Jago is your GTX 280 that you baked still working?

It still shows in his sig rig it that count's for any thing.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dark-Asylum* 
I was just curious Jago is your GTX 280 that you baked still working?

I hope so










I just baked an 8800GTX ACS3 I bought that would not post, and now it games beautifully. (385f, for about 8 - 8-1/2 min) When you can smell solder, its time to turn the oven off, leave it open to cool, and not disturb the card until the solder settles.


----------



## MisterAutomatic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Moparman*


You should have started at 365F for 8min then let cool and dont go over 385F U left it in way to long. This is a FX5700Le i left in the oven on 385F for 3hrs i forgot about it. But The oven does work. I had 2 9800GX2s and one went bad so i baked it and it is still running strong in my brothers PC.











385F at 8 minutes. He had his in for 10 minutes at 200F. How is that tool long. In the OP's video he says 285F for 10 minutes.

Edit: oops my b. 385. Still shouldn't have been too long for the other card.


----------



## xd_1771

Wow, that video card looks BENT...


----------



## Korben

Wow I've never heard of baking a card, but awesome that it works.


----------



## GAMERIG

Dude, thats awesome!









This multi-color in case really remind me of DISCO FEVER/ RAVE..


----------



## Raiden911

Jago-Vs-Fulgore...whoa. You look hella buff.


----------



## im1992

I joined this forum just because of this topic! Haha, quite interesting...


----------



## middydj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cody1174*


LOL, Thats cool. I thought I was the only one who lifted heavy and tweaked computers. That would be hillarious, talking about weightlifting supplements in the gym and then the coversation switches to Tri-SLI setups....



You two are not the only one's who are into weights,computers etc...









At one point I was going good in the gym and then got a knee injury from heavy squats and I have had too back off from them for a long time now. Seeing Jag makes me want to get back at it though.

As black men ,it is true we are rare on forums such as these. But we do exist and are very much into the same things too. Heck we are all geeks in some form and we all love this hobby.


----------



## smoothjk

Would be interesting to hear from Jago again on this topic...I wonder if the card held up or if it was just a temporary fix? I'm guessing it's fine since it's still in his sig.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

worked for me:
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...u-cookies.html


----------



## Hoodcom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tagurtoast*


ok WHO WANTS THE TEMPS AND TIMES FOR THIS lol (degrees celcious)
CPUS 180 degrees for 15 min
GPUS 210 degrees for 20 min
MOBOS 240 degrees for 10 min
HDDS 180 degrees for 10 min

lol cmon dude u need to give people a list like mine


... you can bake motherboards _and_ harddrives?









Btw, awesome work, Jago-Vs-Fulgore! +1


----------



## wasabi_sandwich

+1 rep
I just baked an old 8600gt that I had lying around and it frickin worked!
I followed your instructions:
Take off heat sink
Use a cookie sheet
Heat oven to 385 degrees Ferrenheight
Put graphics card in the GPU facing down for 10 minutes
Take it out and let it cool for 20 minutes
Pop it in and bam! perfectly working graphics card for my guest "light gaming" rig.


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

i was going to bake my screwed up x1550 
http://www.overclock.net/ati/631592-...-old-card.html

Except somehow, it fixed itself over the months in the garage (the garage gets pretty hot too)
It fixed itself in the way that it could boot and be stable in windows, but the lines were still in post and bios.

Anyhoo, i shoved it in the oven and it didnt do much except for making the capacitors look fit to burst








I'll give it another bake when my parents are out for the day.

But very good to hear it worked for so many people!
@op: man oh man i wouldnt wanna brawl with you mate ;-;


----------



## Jermz

I think its similar to what happened with the xbox, prolly bad soldering joints and what not or just thermal stress causing it to rapidly cool down and expand.


----------



## streetstyle55

amen bratha


----------



## Zamoldac

I'm putting my 1900xtx in the oven right now







wish me luck!


----------



## Tainok

Saved my 8800 Ultra. Even if it's temporary, it's more time that I don't need to buy another card, and it's getting me closer to Fermi release for better prices on everything.

+REP


----------



## Zamoldac

Nice idea, it worked.

+rep


----------



## fatherTime27

You are ridiculously strong. All natural?


----------



## LTC

Popped in my 8800GTS 320MB from the oven, and it worked again!


----------



## StrykerDSZ

hey dude ...

am thinking i d bake my dead 8800gts 512.. though i ve got this little question ... Do u have to remove the thermal paste on the chip in order to fry it ?

well, i hope not cuz thermal paste is sort of unavailable around here plus its sold for around 22 $$

appreciated


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StrykerDSZ* 
hey dude ...

am thinking i d bake my dead 8800gts 512.. though i ve got this little question ... Do u have to remove the thermal paste on the chip in order to fry it ?

well, i hope not cuz thermal paste is sort of unavailable around here plus its sold for around 22 $$

appreciated









Yeah, you would want that thing entirely clean before going into the oven. So you'll need to buy some thermal paste. You should try someplace online (cheaper). Could get Some arctic silver ceramique for 10 w/ shipping
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-009-_-Product


----------



## insistent

My 6800 gs is getting those glitchy screen since a while? Only video game got trouble. (Bad memory?)

http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/5125/64638810.jpg
http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/4156/87981572.jpg

So i was wndering if baking my card could fix those?


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:


Originally Posted by *insistent* 
My 6800 gs is getting those glitchy screen since a while? Only video game got trouble. (Bad memory?)

http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/5125/64638810.jpg
http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/4156/87981572.jpg

So i was wndering if baking my card could fix those?

IF I remember right my 8500GT was doing that and shortly after that I had gotten a 8800GT. I had given my brother the 8500GT and it stopped working one day.


----------



## insistent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebel4055* 
IF I remember right my 8500GT was doing that and shortly after that I had gotten a 8800GT. I had given my brother the 8500GT and it stopped working one day.

Yet its been forever to me.


----------



## Brian_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jago-Vs-Fulgore* 
More like big black guy showing all the other big black guys to be different & to be there selves instead of the same cocky stereotype









stick to thread topic =D


----------



## insistent

Im kinda afraid to try it, because the card will make some fumes that will stick on the oven, and poison the food.


----------



## om3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *insistent* 
Im kinda afraid to try it, because the card will make some fumes that will stick on the oven, and poison the food.

this is why I have a small toaster oven I use only for card baking.


----------



## insistent

Quote:


Originally Posted by *om3n* 
this is why I have a small toaster oven I use only for card baking.

I wonder if this fumes is cleanable.


----------



## goobergump

Quote:


Originally Posted by *om3n* 
this is why I have a small toaster oven I use only for card baking.

Epic.

Honey what smells funny?

Oh I'm just baking some graphics cards.


----------



## kuben

Ok i baked my 9800gtx and 2 chips fall down i need to bake it again to attach them?


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:


Originally Posted by *insistent* 
Im kinda afraid to try it, because the card will make some fumes that will stick on the oven, and poison the food.

at least nothing ever gets cooked in the oven. wish i would have know beforehand.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frankenstein406* 
at least nothing ever gets cooked in the oven. wish i would have know beforehand.

Just turn the oven on cleaning mode (if you have it). There won't be anything left after that.


----------



## MoMurda

Dam I baked a gtx 280 and the gpu fell off and two capacitors,







Imma try to bake them back on I guess. Also does it really leave fumes that can poison food?


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoMurda* 
Dam I baked a gtx 280 and the gpu fell off and two capacitors,







Imma try to bake them back on I guess. Also does it really leave fumes that can poison food?

Sure... If you bake the food with the card... They are just that... Fumes... and when you open the oven they disperse. You can put pretty much anything in an oven other than radioactivity and be able to clean it out with some oven cleaner. Have you ever used that crap? It's hard to breathe when you are using it. Very powerful ****.


----------



## MoMurda

Thanks for that tip! Also nice car! You see the new 2011 gt350!? Noice!


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoMurda* 
Thanks for that tip! Also nice car! You see the new 2011 gt350!? Noice!

Yup, 5.0 coming back with 411fwhp. Mine has about 360. Then in 2014, supposedly, they are coming out with a GT that has 512fwhp. The 2011 V6 is supposed to post numbers around 300. I still like my body style better than the new style. The rear on the new is fugly.


----------



## MoMurda

Yeah the gt350 is suppose to have 200 more hp than the new 5.0 v8! Yeah the new ones look hella weird. but the gt350 looks hella clean!

Mine didnt work!


----------



## Drizzt5

I could take this guy in a fight

notrly


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Wait I don't get it how come the DVI connector doesn't melt isn't it plastic? Damn it must be some next level **** then LOL

And isn't the GPU threshold like 120 degrees or smth?


----------



## MoMurda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ModoeXtreme* 
Wait I don't get it how come the DVI connector doesn't melt isn't it plastic? Damn it must be some next level **** then LOL

And isn't the GPU threshold like 120 degrees or smth?

I think maybe because its covered with metal so the plastic doesnt get too hot?! Haha

But the gpu thing, most people doing this are hoping it melts the solders and then resolders it back on I think. So thats why the temp is higher than the threshold.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Yea I guess your right but man the chances of this working all the time is soo low.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ModoeXtreme* 
Yea I guess your right but man the chances of this working all the time is soo low.

Success rate seems to be pretty close to 50%. My personal bake revive rate is 33% successful. Not to bad of a chance on cards that are totally dead/dieing. Why not bake it?


----------



## Justinph5

I joined this site just so I could make a reply to this post:

My graphics card (geforce 8600 GT xxx) had died just last week (random red blocks and dying within seconds) and I was stuck running on an old one. I decided this was a last ditch option for me to get mine running again.

I did everything as described, however, decided to do it in a toaster oven, since I'm impatient







Halfway through the baking process, I hear and see 2 capacitors and a strange piece fall off of the card. I quickly pulled out the card and let it cool, now with these 3 extra pieces off the card.

Deciding it couldn't get any worse, (and since my cheap soldering gun couldn't heat the solder) I put the graphics card back in the toaster right side up. While in the middle of baking, I then put the pieces back in place, and they went halfway through their solder. At the end of baking, I take out the card and was able to push the pieces all the way in their places.

After cooling and assembly, I put the card in the computer. Hoping that the pieces weren't put in backwards and ruin my computer, I turn on the computer and to my utter surprise the graphics card worked like brand new.

So in all:
1. Don't attempt a toaster over.
2. If things go bad, and you're willing to take a risk, there still hope.
3. I won't have to spend $100 on a new card.


----------



## whocarez

I tried this with my 9800gtx+ :X the light in the back went from red solid to green so I was like sweet! but still no signal to my monitor and my MB wont recognize it lol so I guess it's a lost cause bohoohoo


----------



## timmeh

Add me to the success list. I forgot to register my 8800 GTS for the lifetime warranty and EVGA refused to help me since I bought it 3 years ago. I put it in the oven @ 385 for exactly 10 minutes and I'm back in business! I won't be buying evga again but I'm certainly happy with the oven results







.


----------



## darklighthim

I did another bake this time on an old 8400GS 256mb DDR2 PCI-E card. It was giving me weird artifacts or whatever they are called on screen but a quick 10mins in my oven at the highest temp and 10mins cooling did the job.

Tested the card in my system and worked for a few days. The other card i done was an ASUS 7600GS AGP which is still in my sisters computer months later and it has not caused one problem.

I so far have a 100% success rate having done a x1650, 8400GS and 7600GS with all of them working after being baked due to them having artifiacts...etc


----------



## crackzattic

ok i just baked my 8800gt and success. thanks for all the posts guys. this is amazing that i dont have to replace a pretty decent card.


----------



## crispies

i just baked an old 6800 it was in at 385 for 3-4 min a few capacitors fell off so i soldered them back on and it worked like a charm


----------



## Saucy

it turned out way better than cookies


----------



## TheDreadedGMan

inspired by this post and others, I baked my friends 8800GTS 640MB that had just failed, and was outside warranty...

After ~9 minutes in the oven at ~195C it came out and we stuck it in and lo-and-behold... it WORKED... couldn't believe it... he's still using it now (about 1 month later) and saving for a 5850 (as an upgrade)

To assist others, I also added a guide to ifixit.com: http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/B...cs-card/2240/1


----------



## oggy

I can also confirm that this works!

I have a Dell m1710 7900 GTX card. On the boot screen it had these weird dotted blue lines. I baked it at 220c for 12 mins. It was a little long and I should have removed the thermal copper pipe - the solder attachment melted and the pipe fell off. I soldered it back on though.

The oven smelled for a few hours afterwards but I saved $300 and my video card works like new!

Just remember you need to remove the thermal unit even though the manual says never do so!


----------



## Deviance

Going to try this with an artifacting 8800 GTS tomorrow!


----------



## Nemesis_2k7

fake. dont do this..seriously its just a joke. anyone who tells you different is trying to destroy ur card


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nemesis_2k7* 
fake. dont do this..seriously its just a joke. anyone who tells you different is trying to destroy ur card

You're dumb... or ignorant.

Artifacts in graphics cards are caused by hardware faults, such as a bad solder connection. reheating the stripped card at a certain temperature will melt the solder and rejoin it. once cooled the card will work as normal.

Learn electronics F00L


----------



## smartasien

why do u say that nemesis. i've read that baking works because it reconnects breaks in the circuitry or something. no clue if its true. but its worked for multiple ppl not just on this forum.

also to the OP. u got superhero muscles. no ****.


----------



## Deviance

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nemesis_2k7* 
fake. dont do this..seriously its just a joke. anyone who tells you different is trying to destroy ur card

1. Have you tried it?
No, probably not.
2. This card is unusable now, I don't have anything to lose.
Who would do this to a working, full functional card?
3. The heat gun method works wonders (from what I've seen) on busted Xbox 360 boards, the faultiness stems from the same problem.

Back on topic --

Has everyone used the settings the OP tried? (385 degrees @ 10 minutes) ?
Also, has anyone tried this with a broken 360 board







?


----------



## Whimsical Kite

wow lol, thats ridiculous! that psu is sick too, where did you get it??


----------



## anon-nick

hey guys just reporting success on my sig 9800gtx+. it wouldn't boot, but now it works with slight artifacts in games and a bsod with aero enabled. with windows classic theme and linux its flawless.

and ditto on my 7900GS success too.


----------



## darklighthim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nemesis_2k7* 
fake. dont do this..seriously its just a joke. anyone who tells you different is trying to destroy ur card

Its not fake, just try it when you get an artifacting card and see.

I noticed this baking thing which i was skeptical of at first but since i had a few spare pci-e/agp cards which were of no use to me and where giving artifacts i thought that i would try it because the cards would otherwise be laying about doing nothing anyway and it worked very well. I used an AGP card in my sisters computer and more than 6 months later and i've had no complaints about the computer so i can safely say it does work.


----------



## smartasien

my only question is if this has any negative effects for our health? i don't want to kill myself the next time i use my oven.


----------



## darklighthim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smartasien* 
my only question is if this has any negative effects for our health? i don't want to kill myself the next time i use my oven.

Done this thrice and never had any affects relating to my health.


----------



## Crazycarl

baked my friends pny 9800gt 385f for about ten minutes. no longer displays red vertical lines. Seems to be working fine now....getting a new coolers though.


----------



## LeiwoUnion

I registered to this site just so I can post my results in baking my defective 8800GT. Little over half a year ago my card went toast (lines, artifacts, bsod, bad quality picture, overheating, could not run games etc.). It went on for a while and suddenly one time got so bad I couldn't even start the computer anymore. After checking the warranty (that went VOID just 2 weeks before incident) I was so pissed that just biked to the nearest electronics store and bought a 9800 card (I didn't have too much extra cash).

But yesterday I had a conversation with my friend and we talked about this baking method and I thought I'd give it a try (I had nothing to lose anyway) but decided to document it well so I could be helpful/provide good overview over the method.

And quess what, it actually worked! I'm using the one time defective card right now! I shall post some pictures and two videos of what I did. (Basically it's the same thing the OP did except that I filmed a boot before putting the card in the oven so EVERY sceptic person can get it in their face)


----------



## ktj

I can confirm this really does work. I spent the 10 minutes muttering to my self "what the hell am I doing", but couldnt believe that my borked 8800gtx is now working again.

Gone are the yellow lines and artifacts. I was pissing myself last night as I was experiencing 100fps at one point last night playing arma2.

how long it lasts for is anyones guess but its worth a go.


----------



## TheDreadedGMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeiwoUnion* 
I registered to this site just so I can post my results in baking my defective 8800GT. Little over half a year ago my card went toast (lines, artifacts, bsod, bad quality picture, overheating, could not run games etc.). It went on for a while and suddenly one time got so bad I couldn't even start the computer anymore. After checking the warranty (that went VOID just 2 weeks before incident) I was so pissed that just biked to the nearest electronics store and bought a 9800 card (I didn't have too much extra cash).

But yesterday I had a conversation with my friend and we talked about this baking method and I thought I'd give it a try (I had nothing to lose anyway) but decided to document it well so I could be helpful/provide good overview over the method.

And quess what, it actually worked! I'm using the one time defective card right now! I shall post some pictures and two videos of what I did. (Basically it's the same thing the OP did except that I filmed a boot before putting the card in the oven so EVERY sceptic person can get it in their face)

update when you post those pics will be helpful...

Also I'm interested in doing this on a couple of laptop mobos... any pitfalls I should know?? (Dell Inspiron 17 inch w/ 7 series GF and Apple MacBookPro with radeon X1600)


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jago-Vs-Fulgore* 
More like big black guy showing all the other big black guys to be different & to be there selves instead of the same cocky stereotype









Might be easy for you but for us high school graduates with no soldering skill we can take this easy route

Agreed on that one lol, youre looks dotn show your into computers ( but thats just looks)!


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

Haha awesome, Dude teaching us PC mods and fixes looks like he belongs from the UFC. Great =] Nice tut! +rep

Tested and worked with a old card i thought was fried

-mz


----------



## linkin93

worked on my X1650, might try on my brothers 4850


----------



## Arj

Well, I just baked my 8800gts and it was a massive fail! Most of the capacitors dropped of and some other components dropped of as well =( I've tried doing it with GPU up to resolder the thing sin but one of them is refusing to go in!!!
Do you think I should put it in my pc and give it a go or do you think it'll kill my system?
Thanks


----------



## T3kl0rd

The OP is massive, weightlifters mess around with PCs too I C. I will have to try this if any of my GPUs ever fail completely. You have nothing to lose if no warranty.


----------



## Piotrburz

---


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Piotrburz* 
It worked!
My Radeon Powercolor HD4870 was displaying color lines, checboards. After that it can't even POST. My warranty has expired so i have nothing to loose.
I place it in oven, GPU was directed upward. I set a 200*C[396*F] and baked it for 8minutes.Placed in pc and voila everything is working.
I reigstered only to say this, because i can't still believe it.

kinda cool ha. I just brought a G92 8800GT back to life that I have been pondering of doing this ever since we had the 2010 CC. I actually bought a EVGA 8800GT 512MB from a black guy just for the Chimp Challendge and it was defective. In the end I wound up learning how to repair it form another black guy.


----------



## fastsite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Piotrburz* 
It worked!
My Radeon Powercolor HD4870 was displaying color lines, checboards. After that it can't even POST. My warranty has expired so i have nothing to loose.
I place it in oven, GPU was directed upward. I set a 200*C[396*F] and baked it for 8minutes.Placed in pc and voila everything is working.
I reigstered only to say this, because i can't still believe it.

awesome! i cant believe it either hehe


----------



## Piotrburz

---


----------



## Courage68

+Rep , This method reminded me of the xbox heat gun fix.


----------



## linkin93

Just be aware that if the GPU has non-solid capacitors, it will likely ruin them, thus ruining the card.


----------



## N2Gaming

The 8800 GT I just baked works fine but the speaker on the board did get deformed a bit.


----------



## amstech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Piotrburz*


It was too good to be real








Now i can watch movies and browse internet, but when i try to play games my monitor immediately go into black. 
Kinda sucks, because card was working and playing games for 3-4h before it.
And when i scroll mouse it's make a sound like working CD. 
I will try to bake it once or two more.


All baking does is re-heat the board and maybe re-thicken/melt the bus lines and connections so in some cases it brings part of the board back to life for a very short amount of time, but in most cases even if it does work its gong to be short lived.


----------



## Piotrburz

---


----------



## Nikkeli

I baked my gtx 480 @ 190c for around 6.5 min, nothing changed, do you think 10 min would do it, zotac rma is so friggin slow and I've kinda voided it anyway, nothing to lose.

I'll just get new lol, 400e for asus is great deal, and if i get this working ill use this as physx









I think I bent my gpu too much with a cooler so it got damaged.
Horizontal bars and weird colors are problem, also crash on boot if drivers installed.


----------



## captain_clayman

LMAO
awesome

P.S: 0.0 you're ripped.


----------



## davista111

2 things:

1) SWEET PC MAN! 
2) OMG! at the baking, il be scared it will like take out half my house haha, never the less i just did it, on my 5770 so hope its fine now







it was suffering from well blankness


----------



## Nikkeli

Ok my 480 is getting baked again, now for 10 minutes, and evga gtx 480 SC+ on the way, if my zotac gets revived it's gonna be my physx card LOL


----------



## Nikkeli

Still doesn't work, either this model gets borked very easily, or my specific unit was just weak piece of ****.

Either way I'm gonna get evga and if something happens they are gonna help me unlike zotac.
Plus it has backplate and high flow bracket, and still managed to cost only 15 euros more.... ordered from germany.


----------



## PiEownz

After baking the EVGA 8800GT for 10 minutes. I popped it in my system and played some games and it looks great. Before it artifacts like crazy. Now it's working like it should.


----------



## T3kl0rd

My sound card may be dying. Gonna back it if it goes completely out. Nothing to lose.


----------



## tubers

I wonder how much benchies that guy does xD


----------



## nzysmael

Hi dude did you know if this trick work with a 8800 gts with no display problem?
When you can answer me trough de forum or to the e mail [email protected]

Saludos desde Venezuela!


----------



## Sole1

Just baked a 9500gt and two of the larger electrolytic caps blew.









Though, I have fixed two laptops with this method.


----------



## Tarheel

I did this with my NVidia GeForce 8600GT after review this, and im planning on doing this to my brothers NVidia 8600, but yea surprised me to hell!


----------



## __Pat__

I just wanted to say...
IT F***ING WORKED!!!!!!!
Tried it on my old 8800gt.. I thought this card was long gone... Kept it for sentimental value.. Never thought I'd see it work again


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *__Pat__* 
I just wanted to say...
IT F***ING WORKED!!!!!!!

I KNOW!!! I just baked my old 7600GT and guess what.. IT WORKS!








I baked it at ~197C (~395F) for 10 min. It had green lines and other small artifacts on the screen before baking.

Pic of baking:









Edit: 666 posts!


----------



## dontknowa

Let me try this on my E1705 and see if it would keep it away from artifacting.


----------



## Mikrouwel

Check out this post and tell me if it will work or not.

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/8157...gts-250-a.html

What happens when you "bake it"?


----------



## nicolasroger

I'm passing by to say that it worked for me too!

I bought a GTX 280 OC edition from BFG in 2009. It broke 1 year later. I RMA the thing this summer, it took them 5 weeks to sent me a brand new one. Then the new one broke about 4 weeks later. I then realised that BFG no longer exist and my lifetime warranty no longer exist!

So I decide to bake my card in an ultimate attemp to repair it. and it worked!

I preheated the oven at about 385F, than I placed the card on aluminium balls on a pizza plate for 8 to 9 minutes. After that i just let it cool down on the table.


----------



## TheDreadedGMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nzysmael* 
Hi dude did you know if this trick work with a 8800 gts with no display problem?
When you can answer me trough de forum or to the e mail [email protected]

Saludos desde Venezuela!

Did you read the thread?

The answer is yes it probably will but only do it if you're out of warranty.

I did this on my friend's 8800 GTS 640MB about 5 months ago (card still works fine, and he's still using it), and wrote a guide on iFixIt: http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/B...cs-card/2240/1

Also probably not the best idea to post your email address on a public website...


----------



## aiboforcen

better cover caps whit foil, coz they likely will pop out.


----------



## Lumpiia

Wow, looks like it worked for my friend, thanks!
Also, you are one swole guy, sweet jesus, I can only dream.


----------



## MAKATTACK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeadSkull* 
Wow...a really big cut dude on ocn.

What are your PR stats for bench, deadlift and squat?

Very nice work on your GTX 280, happy to hear that its at 100% after some "baking".

I know right???? Not your typical computer nerd by any means!

Thats great though about being able to bake gfx cards to revive them. Who would have ever thought? Sure seems counterintuitive.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I got an artifacting Alpha Dog XFX 8800GT for Â£20 on eBay and baked it, and now it works perfectly!


----------



## Megaman_90

You know I have fixed many Xbox 360s....I think using a heatgun is much less harsh, and works better than the oven.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aiboforcen*


better cover caps whit foil, coz they likely will pop out.


If caps fall off, you baked it to long.


----------



## Turbonerd

My laptops gpu is broken is there any guide specifically for laptop gpus and how to bake them?


----------



## Rampaganmekabk

I'm going to try this with my XFX HD5870. May the force be with be D:


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*


I KNOW!!! I just baked my old 7600GT and guess what.. IT WORKS!








I baked it at ~197C (~395F) for 10 min. It had green lines and other small artifacts on the screen before baking.


So, after about a month of usage, the card started artifacting again during the boot and didn't post signal after that. I thought that the card is dead for good this time.. but all I can say is.. I've now baked the card TWICE and it WORKS again!


----------



## AK-47

not sure how people on ocn come up with the stuff that they do but glad they do.
+rep for you my friend. 
Got 2 dead(well not dead but they artifact) x1650 pro's that I'll try this on when i get bored


----------



## Megaman_90

Yeah the thing is, usually baking only has a temporary effect.


----------



## NoCc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karlz3r* 
So, after about a month of usage, the card started artifacting again during the boot and didn't post signal after that. I thought that the card is dead for good this time.. but all I can say is.. I've now baked the card TWICE and it WORKS again!









I could explain what's the problem for you quite simply. Others can correct me if i'm wrong, but I'm probably right.

The most common hardware problem with a dead GPU is that the solderings are cracked. They crack because of the switching between hot and cold (even more so in laptops or poorly cooled cases)

To solve this you simply heat them up, so they merge again. This is also what real workshops do to repair them.

The problem with this solution is that once the soldering is broken and air can get in between which causes the metal to get polluted and this decreases the "stability" of the metal causing it to crack more easily the next time.

If you are lucky it will break in anywhere from 6 to 24 months or never, or it might break the very next day. And each and everytime it breaks it gets worse.

English isn't my first language, but I guess it should make people understand why this method works for people.

I've actually thought about opening up my laptop and seeing if I can bake it since it's one of the infamous Nvidia failures without any warranty.


----------



## Karlz3r

According to that, I'm going to have to hold my breath with the card. 
I got another backup card from a friend now so the 7600GT will be sitting and waiting for its turn.


----------



## BringerOfDeath

This is a thankyou aimed at Jago-Vs-Fulgore as ive had a similar issue with my GTX 280, my issue was a dry joint issue. When the card was stone cold it would crash on Win7 Aero Desktop, when the card warmed up it would load faultlessly!. I could do anything with it for as long as a wanted with perfect temps. Once it was warmed up. Tryed everything known to man to resolve the issue, even had a one on one talk with the GTX 280 lol. So after reading this forum and watching the video I decided to try it out myself. Stripped card down and cleaned up thermal paste/pad residue. Put pcb card on an upside down baking tray covered with tin foil, but instead of using foil balls to hold up GPU board (as I was a bit concerned to anything sticking to them) I used motherboard mounting screws, which were about 10mm long each, and poked the threaded ends through the holes in the PCB, so that no componants were being blocked, or touching anything. Warmed up my fan assisted oven to 195c or 383f (as my oven only does 5c or 41f increments) and put GPU PCB in there for 10 mins, lower shelf. After 10 mins, I opened up oven door, and gave the card 15 mins cooling time before I even took it out of the oven, then gently removed from oven, allowing a further 15 mins cooling time in ambient temps. By this time the card was stone cold, everything appeared to be fine! You can see the fresh solder flux floating on the top of some of the larger solder joints prooving that they had been heated up sufficiently. After re-assembling I powered up the card, I got POST screen! YAAAY, Green Light! YAAAY and a boot into Win7 PERFECTLY! I immediatley loaded GPU-z logger and kept an eye out on my temps, all good! idle at around 35c-40c and under load peaking at 77c-78c! Perfect. All 3d apps are working ok, no aero desktop crashing anymore, when loading up from stone cold, so far so good, just gonna keep heatcycling it over the next few days, to test reliability.

XFX 750i Motherboard
Corsair TX950W Power Supply
4Gb Corsair XMS2-6400 Dual Channel Memory
XFX GTX 280 602MHz core
Intel E6600 Dual Core Processor
2x Western Digital Raptor's Raid 0 @138Gb 10'000RPM

Hopefully if the card remains stable I wont need to post anymore!

Piece!









Mike aka BringerOfDeath (Steam)


----------



## linkin93

I know I'm bumping an old thread, but I'm about to do this with my GTX 460. wish me luck.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linkin93* 
I know I'm bumping an old thread, but I'm about to do this with my GTX 460. wish me luck.

Why not just RMA the card. Would be much better to RMA then to void RMA don't you think?


----------



## linkin93

I don't have an invoice, bought the card used. seller doesn't have the invoice anymore. therefore warranty is non existant.


----------



## ScurK

One of my mates has fried his card, gonna send him a link to your vids. + repped you for this, awesome work.


----------



## martanbj

hello to everyone!
Will the capacitors remain undamaged?


----------



## Killam0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *martanbj*


hello to everyone!
Will the capacitors remain undamaged?


It could damage caps but it is unlikely, electronic components can tolerate extreme temperatures if they are off and the heat source is applied to them not generated within them.

The reason it all works is because it re-flows the solder so it can re-contact the microchip again. If you look up BGA (ball grid array) it is really a poor way to solder but all the main computer company use it for video chips and some other stuff too... when the ball grid solder fails to make a good enough electrical connection from the board to the chip you run into trouble! or dead GPU.

If you have ever soldered anything- or even if you haven't look into it! super helpful for doing electrical wiring -like case mods and card audio installation, ect ect.. really useful and all you need is solder and a soldering iron.

1 last thing, always use LEAD solder when doing your own jobs, computer parts are made with aluminum solder (recent development-ROHS spec requires this) but because of the poor properties of aluminum solder it fails easily.


----------



## rooneyl0

all you need is an apron = ).... thanks for the guide


----------



## Ex0duS5150

LOL!!! Awesome!!! Just now resurrected a 5700Ultra with this method, thanks for the bake method!!


----------



## ZootCadillac

I can't believe I've not heard of this before now! the number of cards I could have baked before binning them.
I guess it's just a fix if you have dry joints as I can't see any other reason it would fix anything. Good job though.
It's like back in the day we used to put broken hard-drives in the freezer overnight and get them working again. Who cares how it works if it works?


----------



## TheNutzRutz

I have done this a few times and always worked for me in fact i did a 3870 tonight (got given it as it was fauly)

just make sure to get all thermal compound off and raise the card qith 4 screws to lift it of the tray and make sure to let the card cool again B4 moving it as this could cause problems 
i put mine on 200c for 8 mins (fan assisted oven lol)


----------



## Innotim

I followed the directions and everything went as planned with the whole baking process, but when I plugged the card in and started my PC after about 30 seconds the card caught on fire.








Wish I would have recorded it now...


----------



## SageD

Found your video on youtube, traced you back here, registered and baked my gpu and it works, I love you for posting this!


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

there are such ways of reviving the dead..i hope this applies to people too.. XD

joke!!

nice one BTW!!!


----------



## Furai

Just want to say that I also happened across this after RMA'ing an 8800GTX 3 separate times within 3 weeks (they kept shipping me cards that would go bad after a couple of days).

Did this on one a few hours ago. Posting from it right now. I'll try to get pictures up ASAP.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kairi_zeroblade*


there are such ways of reviving the dead..i hope this applies to people too.. XD

joke!!

nice one BTW!!!


Tried it with my cat. Did not work. Tasted great though.


----------



## Ding Chavez

Well I've just baked my whole system in a kiln for 4 hours including the desk and chair. Not exactly sure what it's meant to do but sounds good. The monitor melted a bit but now I can overclock to 10.087GHz on stock voltage with no cooling at all, amazing, faster than a Cray.


----------



## Furai

Still active a day later and with actually lowered temperatures idle and under load. Interesting.


----------



## Lanceg31

For any doubters out there...THIS WORKS!! I too was skeptical, but I figured *** do I have to loose? My card is 4 years old (and the PC warranty is over) and just last week started with the artifacts BS. I followed the directions here and on other sites and it worked like a charm!

Basically remove fan and plastics (that are removable), clean up residues, bake at 385 degrees F for 10 minuets (did the trick for me). Cool for 30 minuets, put down new thermal paste reassemble and good as new. I did test it quickly for post and artifacts before reassembling (just in case it didn't work and might need to bake longer). I am using the card now! It's an 8800 GTX and reads as such in Device manager (the yellow error is gone). Tested the Windows rating and it actually rates a littler higher than before. Thanks for the info and idea!


----------



## Mmmmbaato

I just want to know really fast, does it matter what temperature you bake it at? What temperature did OP use?


----------



## AMOCO

yes it does,the youtube video tells you the temp to set your oven at.


----------



## Majestic_Lizard

Add one more success story.

I received an 8800 GT from a guy who had been playing games with the card, but with no fan on the card at all. The story is that someone else tried to clean out a computer with a high powered air hose (designed for filling up car tires) and blew all of the fan blades right off of the fan. That person gave the card to my friend. My friend used it to play games and tried compensating for the missing fan by sticking a case fan underneath the card. That didn't work and damaged the card. My friend gave the card to me. This card showed artifacting right in the BIOS and could not even boot into windows.

As the card was trash anyway, I disassembled it. Just in case the "oven-trick" actually worked I wanted the fan to be able to cool the card down. Unfortunately, after disassembling the card I found that the 8800 GT fan has a unique design; it fits into the cooler and blows air both toward the card and through the vents. Small fans I have lying around are not the right size and shape. I replaced all of the fan blades by hand with pieces of zip-tie cut to the same length as the original blades. Attached them with bonding glue.

I then baked the video card in the oven for 8 minutes at 380 degrees. I let it cool off for 30 minutes, reassembled it, and tried it out. *It showed no artifacting and booted right into windows. First I tried Titan Quest, then I tried Crysis. So far, no problems.* The only issue is that the repaired fan does not work as well as it did originally as the new blades are heavier and create more drag. I have to turn the fan up to 100 percent to get the card to idle at 45 - 47 C. However, as I've found from reading articles online, the original fan was not much better.

However, if anyone has a dead 8800 GT / 9800 GT reference card with the fan in tact... I'd be interested in the fan alone.

I'm going to leave the card in a system and I will leave that system on for a few days, just to see if it lasts.


----------



## dr_bowtie

last year I baked an Asus Dark Knight GTS-250 that died on me.

I bought it used and it died in a couple weeks...this was a card direct from Asus and the Rep gave me an RMA to get the card fixed.

I got bored and backed the card at 400degrees for 10 minutes but left it in the overn while it was cooling down for another 10 with the door cracked...it works fine

I told the rep what I did to fix the card and he laughed and offered to RMA it anyways...I havent done it

A buddy of mine had the same card and I tried to bake that one and it did not work after the baking and that was to the letter of 385 at 10 minutes....

I RMAd that one and got a better card....sweet deal

I am for trying anything to help cut cost on shipping and time loss without the card and even helping cut cost of RMAs by fixing it myself if I can


----------



## Majestic_Lizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r;10901450*
> So, after about a month of usage, the card started artifacting again during the boot and didn't post signal after that. I thought that the card is dead for good this time.. but all I can say is.. I've now baked the card TWICE and it WORKS again!


To state the obvious, it would seem reasonable to assume that a *combination of design fault and high temperatures caused the initial micro-fractures* that ruined this card the first time. One would discern that after being repaired it would then be even more sensitive to developing micro-fractures due to temperature than it was initially.

So, one would need to *lower the temperatures* (both load and idle) so that the card is not often heating up, then cooling down. For example, using Rivatuner (or a BIOS hack) to force the fans to run at 100 percent at all times. Otherwise, if the temperature is not addressed, one would predict that the card would fail again.

*It would be reasonable to assume that any cards repaired through this process should be treated as though the cards are more sensitive to temperature fluctuation than what is officially suggested for reference temperatures.*


----------



## Bennylava

This may have already been covered in this thread, I certainly didn't read the whole thing. Two things come to mind.

1. To the OP... I have read into this a lot just out of curiosity. Seems really cool to just be able to bake your card and its fixed. The only thing is, from what I have read, many times they still die again a few months later. Sometimes they do, sometimes they don't. Might be worth it to sell the card and use the money to put towards a newer card with a warranty. Seeing as how its hit and miss when it comes to the long term effectiveness of this method.

2. Unrelated, but does it seem to anyone else like they need to improve their soldering methods if this is something that people are doing to fix their cards? I mean what are they selling us? Some kind of cheap junk? You hear about this kind of thing all the time. Every time I read through the forums, somebody has had their card die, and they are looking into some way to fix it. Perhaps the manufacturers need to stop being cheap and come up with some higher quality solder.


----------



## Majestic_Lizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennylava;11946671*
> The only thing is, from what I have read, many times they still die again a few months later.


Although this trick fixes solder connections, it may also weaken the solder in general, making the cards susceptible to failure. Any sudden variation in temperature could cause a problem. To avoid such a failure, one would want to keep the temperatures on idle and on load as close to being the same as possible so that the material is not expanding and contracting very much. It is the expansion and contraction that will lead to micro-fractures. I believe if one could do that, a repaired card would probably not fail that soon.

It would seem reasonable that cards that fail after being repaired do this because some people go on using the cards in exactly the same way that they did before, not realizing that the card is more susceptible to damage. If they don't address the temperature issue, more micro-fractures will undoubtedly occur.


----------



## Gigalisk

WOW...old thread is old...

BUT IT'S AMAZING.

I wonder; has anyone had a GTX500 crap out on them?
Have you tried BAKING IT?

JvF's tutorial is sound, even if not within the bounds of scientific research. Solder is low grade metal, good enough to conduct the juice, but i wouldnt make a closet hanger out of it. It melts quickly, and given if the card is even, the component should set evenly into the softened/melted solder. The only part i would be wary of is if there is some stray solder that crosses a circuit on the PCB. That would be dire.


----------



## Ethyn

And another success story!

My 8600GT died on be shortly before Christmas. My PC wouldn't boot at all and just restart over and over. Today I was looking to buy another card, but I decided to try one more time for a fix of some kind. I found a forum elsewhere that mentioned "microwaving" and I thought, "What? Are you serious..?" That led me here, ovening (if that's a word) it! I was skeptic at first, but what did I have to lose? It was the longest 5min of my life, but after putting everything back together.. it worked. My graphics card is alive and kicking once more! THANK YOU!!

If it fails again anytime soon, then that's cool. I had another chance with my card and I'll make every second worth it. =D


----------



## xxpenguinxx

IT'S ALIVE!

A week ago I purchased a 9800 GX2 that had severe artifacts and screen tearing wondering if this would work. It was $30 including shipping and I figured I could just resell the card for about the same if I couldn't fix it.

So I plug the card in a right away I see artifacts on the bios screen, after that I saw random characters on the screen and then windows loaded. I tried installing the driver but that just caused the screen to go black and lock up the pc.

Determined to get it working, I pull out my baking sheet and preheated the oven at 400F. I disassembled the card and popped it in the oven. 10 Minutes later I pulled the card out and then let it cool for a half hour or so. After it cooled I reassembled it and shoved it back into my computer. It felt like forever waiting for the post screen (it was only 3 seconds) but it did post and I saw no artifacts, not a single one! Once in Windows I installed the latest Nvidia drivers (266.58), they installed but my screen didn't change or anything, so I rebooted and as my desktop was loading my second monitor clicked on... The drivers loaded just fine. Now I'm really excited so I fired up ATITools to check for artifacts... I didn't see a single one for the 10 minutes I ran it.

I played Modern Warfare 2 for about an hour, the gameplay was so smooth.

I'm still in disbelief that this card is working, I'll update in a week to confirm that baking worked but so far so good.


----------



## shadow19935

Yeah, i baked a Previous bake 9800gx2 and it works fine !

11 minutes at 215c


----------



## Bennylava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow19935;12067570*
> Yeah, i baked a Previous bake 9800gx2 and it works fine !
> 
> 11 minutes at 215c


I thought it was supposed to be 10 minutes at 350f?


----------



## Kirby1

Op I think you must be the most ripped computer nerd I've ever seen.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majestic_Lizard;11931851*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add one more success story.
> 
> I received an 8800 GT from a guy who had been playing games with the card, but with no fan on the card at all. The story is that someone else tried to clean out a computer with a high powered air hose (designed for filling up car tires) and blew all of the fan blades right off of the fan. That person gave the card to my friend. My friend used it to play games and tried compensating for the missing fan by sticking a case fan underneath the card. That didn't work and damaged the card. My friend gave the card to me. This card showed artifacting right in the BIOS and could not even boot into windows.
> 
> As the card was trash anyway, I disassembled it. Just in case the "oven-trick" actually worked I wanted the fan to be able to cool the card down. Unfortunately, after disassembling the card I found that the 8800 GT fan has a unique design; it fits into the cooler and blows air both toward the card and through the vents. Small fans I have lying around are not the right size and shape. I *replaced all of the fan blades by hand with pieces of zip-tie cut to the same length as the original blades. Attached them with bonding glue.*
> 
> I then baked the video card in the oven for 8 minutes at 380 degrees. I let it cool off for 30 minutes, reassembled it, and tried it out. *It showed no artifacting and booted right into windows. First I tried Titan Quest, then I tried Crysis. So far, no problems. The only issue is that the repaired fan does not work as well as it did originally as the new blades are heavier and create more drag. I have to turn the fan up to 100 percent to get the card to idle at 45 - 47 C. However, as I've found from reading articles online, the original fan was not much better.
> 
> However, if anyone has a dead 8800 GT / 9800 GT reference card with the fan in tact... I'd be interested in the fan alone.
> 
> I'm going to leave the card in a system and I will leave that system on for a few days, just to see if it lasts.*


That has got to be one of the best/funniest ghetto rigging mods I have seen









and sorry for replying to this super old thread, I wasn't the first though ;x


----------



## Majestic_Lizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigalisk;12024662*
> The only part i would be wary of is if there is some stray solder that crosses a circuit on the PCB. That would be dire.


This exactly what happened to Innotim a few pages earlier in this thread. You have about a 50/50 shot of either fixing it or creating a short.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS;12090129*
> That has got to be one of the best/funniest ghetto rigging mods I have seen


It still works too.


----------



## adizz

I do this every couple of weeks. lol


----------



## Joki

is there any danger in baking the cards? i mean in fumes and stuff..


----------



## Bennylava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joki;12113453*
> is there any danger in baking the cards? i mean in fumes and stuff..


If you get fumes I think you did it wrong. And, your card is screwed. lol


----------



## luckypunk

wait can someone explain to me the logic behind baking a video card to get rid of artifacts?


----------



## scorpiotn1

Location - Ireland
My card - BFG 8800 GTS 512 OC
Operating system - Windows 7 x64 bit

Did the oven method. card now works 100%

heres some pics.


















































I renamed my computer "Phonix"

some info,

Got yellow dots and $$$ symbols during boot.
Windows stuck in 800x600 mode
No Direct3D support,, = No games work, no screen saver, no win7 themes.

I had restarted the computer that many times when the card died, that it had courpted windows files. so after i did oven method, i still thought my card was dead. As no games would run even tho the odd symbols and screen was back to 1280x1024. As a test i installed win7 again on another partition on my harddrive and everything was working perfect. So now all i have to do is copy files over to the new partition and im sorted. Everythings back up and running 100%

THIS METHOD WORKS !!!


----------



## Joki

hi guys. just used this method on a 8600m gs from a FS Amilio xi2528 that had artefacts and froze. it works like a charm now. But for how long does this work for?


----------



## Majestic_Lizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckypunk;12115569*
> wait can someone explain to me the logic behind baking a video card to get rid of artifacts?


Okay, the misunderstanding that a lot of people have is that artifacts are ALWAYS caused by a defective GPU core (the actual chip). If the GPU core was defective, the card would probably not work at all.

However, if the microscopic soldering connections break, you get all kinds of errors. Artifacting, blue-screen, etc.

Usually artifacts are caused by breaks in the solder due to temperature fluctuations. You bake the card to duplicate the factory manufacturing process that soldered the parts to the card to begin with. It sort of re-seats the solder connections.

Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. If the actual memory is damaged, it won't work. If the actual GPU is damaged, it won't work. If there are bad capacitors, it won't work (though those can be replaced).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joki;12126283*
> hi guys. just used this method on a 8600m gs from a FS Amilio xi2528 that had artefacts and froze. it works like a charm now. But for how long does this work for?


If you do not find a way to run it significantly cooler than you were before, it will probably only last anywhere from a few weeks to a few months. Once you re-solder anything with solder that has already been used once, that solder is usually weaker and more likely to break.


----------



## StuffStuff1

Thats a Fugly PC.


----------



## Gremlin

So I think I have to try this with my 8800GT I have right now..

Overall it performs very well but occasionally and by that I mean during heavy use once or twice a week.. I get tons of red lines on the screen and the sound goes into an audio loop or freeze.

Could this oven baking help? I am in the process of ordering parts for my SB build so this system will just be a spare / backup.


----------



## Bennylava

So... LED's won't survive this process.


----------



## PCSarge

imma try to ressurect my old GTS 250, galaxy pos card xD


----------



## elchucko

This is the error I'm getting on an EVGA GTX 470 SC that I ordered.

Let me give some back story. I'm deployed with the Army to Iraq and I bought this card from Tiger Direct. Well I made the mistake of not testing it before I got to work adding it to my water cooling loop. In the process of removing it I got some coolant on the back, which I wiped off (no power was running through the card). However it stained the serial number sticker on the back. After I get the OEM HSF on it I try and and test it in the system by itself with continued issues. So I freak start cleaning it again and removing anything that I think could be causing this, in the process destroying the serial number (WARRANTY VOID IF REMOVED) sticker.

I found this forum and figure I had nothing to lose by baking it. So I went down to the nearest chow hall (cafeteria) and asked to use their oven. Amazingly, after some crazy looks, they let me. I baked it in an industrial oven @385 for 10 min. Now I don't know much about these ovens so I have no idea if it was pre-heated or anything, a worker set it up for me. I'm still having the same issues, so I ordered a toaster oven that I can set to 400 degree's and I'm going to try again.

Any suggestions? I'm going to try @ 385 for 15min the next time and figure if that doesn't work I'll crank it to 400 and giver a whorl. Worst case I'm out a GPU (New one coming from Best Buy EVGA GTX 470 not SC). However if I can get this one to work I may be able to setup an SLI or something.

Well thanks for your time!


----------



## Bennylava

I know this is off topic and all, but if you are deployed in Iraq, how can you have a whole water cooled PC setup? Seems like there wouldn't be time/space for such thing. Laptops I could see.


----------



## elchucko

I packed the computer in one of our shipping containers, it got loaded on the plane with us when we left the states. Once we got here I hooked it up in my room. Many companies will ship to APO's (Army Post Offices) the mail is process by the USPS until it is handed off to the MPSA (Military Postal system Administration "I think). So I got the computer here and ordered the parts, have been tinkering ever since.

The time is easy, the majority of us aren't really doing anything over here like we used to. The Iraqis are doing the majority of the work, we just advise and assist at this point.

As for space because of my rank I have a 10'x10' room all to myself with full climate control. So the room isn't an issue.


----------



## shadowpocalypse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arakasi;6533881*
> You do know what is happening in this process right ?
> 
> I can give you some WAAAAY better methods then the oven.....
> 
> how and why you ask ?
> 
> I solder for a living.
> 
> Very nice trick and job on getting your card going again, im impressed.


What are the other methods? The oven fix only seems temporary is there anything that works a little better? I have a 8800m gts that won't stop crappin on me from Gateway.


----------



## Lavitz

I tried this on my gtx 260 no success. Made couple attempt at it. Last unsuccessful one was 400 Degrees for 13 mins. Nothing... Still artificating like a mother..


----------



## whitt_flunky

Just did an old 9800GT that was getting a "Code 43" in windows and funny dots on the screen. VOILA! Works great. Tried this a few years ago with a 9800Pro but it failed. I guess it's hit or miss but truly happy with this one.


----------



## DoorNextBoy

Good to see that there were no capacitors popped during the baking process.


----------



## djk11

I put frosting on my GPUs after I bake them


----------



## nOxin

how come this works with some card  ?


----------



## yoshirama

I baked my video card twice before, and each time right after baking it, it would boot up and have all those random pixels and lines across the screen and corrupted video ram warnings. Originally I thought my baking was a failure, but I left the laptop on the warning message page for a couple of hours and came back and saw some of the corrupted pixels seemed to have disappeared. As a test, I kept the laptop on overnight and by morning, all the corruption was gone and the laptop was working fine as new! The second time the gpu died again, after I baked it again, I left it on overnight like last time and it fixed it just the same.

So don't immediately assume your baking was a failure. Leave the machine on overnight and see if things clear out. I think it has something that has to do with the video memory getting screwy after a baking and running it for several hours will clear it out again. The precise physics behind short term video memory corruption after a baking, I don't know. Maybe someone who understands gpus more can fill us in.


----------



## simfreak47

Just put my 8800GTX in the oven. Will post results.

Edit: Did not work.


----------



## eugene12345

Damn dude, you're buff BUT HAVE YOU SEEN THE MAN WITH THE GOLDEN VOICE!?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

This is just an update from this post: http://www.overclock.net/12067525-post418.html

It's been 2 months and the 9800 GX2 is still running strong. I have the fan set to 100% to keep the temps down, the highest it has gone is 80C and that was after a day of folding on both GPUs. It idles around 48c.

I noticed it doesn't perform as good with more recent drivers in older, low hardware stressing games like CSS and warrock.


----------



## windfire

Someone must have asked and got answered before but I am a little lazy to go through all 45 pages to check. So, can someone explain:

--Does the high temp (300C inside the oven) affect plastic component of the card which cannot be removed, eg the plastic part of a PCIe power connector ?

--The entire card will be heated up, including the GPU, Vram...etc. In normal usage, you do not want the GPU to go higher than, say, 105C. How can it survive 300C temp without damage?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *windfire*


Someone must have asked and got answered before but I am a little lazy to go through all 45 pages to check. So, can someone explain:

--Does the high temp (300C inside the oven) affect plastic component of the card which cannot be removed, eg the plastic part of a PCIe power connector ?

--The entire card will be heated up, including the GPU, Vram...etc. In normal usage, you do not want the GPU to go higher than, say, 105C. How can it survive 300C temp without damage?










I'd let it cool and be careful not to touch the plastic, as it will be soft.

The card can survive the heat because it's not on







.


----------



## windfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


I'd let it cool and be careful not to touch the plastic, as it will be soft.

*The card can survive the heat because it's not on *







.


The entire card would have reached thermal equilibrium with its surrounding (ie 300C environment) and so each component of the card is ~300C. So, regardless whether it is on or not, the GPU will be at or near this temp.


----------



## adizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windfire;12762010*
> Someone must have asked and got answered before but I am a little lazy to go through all 45 pages to check. So, can someone explain:
> 
> --Does the high temp (300C inside the oven) affect plastic component of the card which cannot be removed, eg the plastic part of a PCIe power connector ?
> 
> --The entire card will be heated up, including the GPU, Vram...etc. In normal usage, you do not want the GPU to go higher than, say, 105C. How can it survive 300C temp without damage?


The temp is 200C, 300C would melt everything. Yea the stickers on the back would melt due to the heat so its better to remove them.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windfire;12762113*
> The entire card would have reached thermal equilibrium with its surrounding (ie 300C environment) and so each component of the card is ~300C. So, regardless whether it is on or not, the GPU will be at or near this temp.


With no voltage flowing through the card it can take much higher temps without damage.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

The little plastic things that cover the LEDs on the back of the card might start to warp, try to remove them before baking the card. One of mine is a little distorted but it still lines up with the back panel. The PCIe power connectors won't melt.


----------



## aznkorean

it worked! my 4850 would load with artifacts and crash after windows boot. Now it works without artifacts. Will let you know how long it lasts


----------



## Frozenkex

hey guys, my 8800 Ultra got this thing on, can i bake it without taking it off, and why not?


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenkex;13304722*
> hey guys, my 8800 Ultra got this thing on, can i bake it without taking it off, and why not?


you need to remove it. Because it will pull the heat away from the GPU where the heat needs to reflow the solder. Also it may Warp the PCB and make it unusable forever.


----------



## Frozenkex

Well I suppose i can add my 8800 ultra to list of resurected vga's. It really worked.


----------



## Majestic_Lizard

*Update:
The 8800 GT below still works perfectly. However, I took things a step farther. I modified the original BIOS so that the card runs at the stock settings of a 9800 GT EE, but with the fan always at 100%. This way the card never really gets very hot. Note that I did not actually use the 9800 GT EE BIOS as that would have caused the flash to fail.

It can play Crysis on all high for about half an hour and it only gets to about 48 C. There is a sacrifice of a few frames due to the reduced clock speeds, but I feel confident that the lower clock speeds & higher fan speed will prevent it from malfunctioning again.

8800 GT SC is 650 and 950
9800 GT EE is 550 and 900

Anytime a card fails and has to be repaired in this manner I strongly recommend slightly under-clocking the card and turning the fans up as high as possible. The expanding and contracting of the materials due to temperature is what causes the malfunction, so keeping temperatures consistently cool should prolong the life of the card.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majestic_Lizard;11931851*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add one more success story.
> 
> I received an 8800 GT from a guy who had been playing games with the card, but with no fan on the card at all. The story is that someone else tried to clean out a computer with a high powered air hose (designed for filling up car tires) and blew all of the fan blades right off of the fan. That person gave the card to my friend. My friend used it to play games and tried compensating for the missing fan by sticking a case fan underneath the card. That didn't work and damaged the card. My friend gave the card to me. This card showed artifacting right in the BIOS and could not even boot into windows.
> 
> As the card was trash anyway, I disassembled it. Just in case the "oven-trick" actually worked I wanted the fan to be able to cool the card down. Unfortunately, after disassembling the card I found that the 8800 GT fan has a unique design; it fits into the cooler and blows air both toward the card and through the vents. Small fans I have lying around are not the right size and shape. I replaced all of the fan blades by hand with pieces of zip-tie cut to the same length as the original blades. Attached them with bonding glue.
> 
> I then baked the video card in the oven for 8 minutes at 380 degrees. I let it cool off for 30 minutes, reassembled it, and tried it out. *It showed no artifacting and booted right into windows. First I tried Titan Quest, then I tried Crysis. So far, no problems.* The only issue is that the repaired fan does not work as well as it did originally as the new blades are heavier and create more drag. I have to turn the fan up to 100 percent to get the card to idle at 45 - 47 C. However, as I've found from reading articles online, the original fan was not much better.
> 
> However, if anyone has a dead 8800 GT / 9800 GT reference card with the fan in tact... I'd be interested in the fan alone.
> 
> I'm going to leave the card in a system and I will leave that system on for a few days, just to see if it lasts.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Another update from previous post:
IT'S ALIVE!

Within the last month the 9800 GX2 started randomly crashing and caused my PC to reboot when using any 3d application. Sometimes the crash would happen in 5 minutes, other times it would happen in 5 hours. I searched for answers on this site and came to two possible solutions, card overheating or not enough power. Note that the GPU temps were around 55C when it would crash. I tried using another power supply that is 850W and the card did the same thing. After a little more reading I came to conclusion that the thermal pads were bad and I had a +1mm thermal pad on the SLI controller that only needed a .5mm.

After replacing the the thermal pads all is well. No more random crashes and every game is still smooth as butter. I broke in the new thermal pads using OCCT and the core temps went up to 105C! No crashes even at those temps. I'm idling at 55C atm and not going above 80C (Thermal paste and pads finally broke in). I'm not sure what my ambient temp is, I know it's over 78F/25C.

I'm on the lookout for a second GX2 that hasn't been tampered with regardless if it's working. Hopefully my luck continues.


----------



## NitrousX

Whatever happened to the OP? Did he get banned?


----------



## xerox713

I just resurrected my HD 4870.
It was displaying artifacts, some vertical stripes and Blue Screen of Death when it tried to boot.
I'm so damn happy, thanks to the guy that discovered this.
And for the others, don't doubt to do it, I researched all over internet to see if this was safe, I admit I was scared but at the end I did it and worked.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xerox713;14032406*
> I just resurrected my HD 4870.
> It was displaying artifacts, some vertical stripes and Blue Screen of Death when it tried to boot.
> I'm so damn happy, thanks to the guy that discovered this.
> And for the others, don't doubt to do it, I researched all over internet to see if this was safe, I admit I was scared but at the end I did it and worked.


Great job,Happy for you.


----------



## lurkingdevil

Guys when you bake it, do you place the card with the gpu side down or up?

I'm going to have to bake my 4850X2 and I've heard that some people had capacitors and other stuff falling off.

I wouldn't want that to happen.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurkingdevil;14048336*
> Guys when you bake it, do you place the card with the gpu side down or up?
> 
> I'm going to have to bake my 4850X2 and I've heard that some people had capacitors and other stuff falling off.
> 
> I wouldn't want that to happen.


If gravity wants objects to push/pull downward then you want the board to be on the underside of the objects you intend to reflow for two reasons.

1. The objects can't fall off the board.

2. The objects will reflow as intended w/the weight keeping them in place from said gravity holding them objects in place. additionally they will stay in place while the solder cools.

Hope that helps clear things up for you and makes a little more sense of things.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Baked a 360 motherboard back to life yesterday.


----------



## lurkingdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N2Gaming;14048942*
> If gravity wants objects to push/pull downward then you want the board to be on the underside of the objects you intend to reflow for two reasons.
> 
> 1. The objects can't fall off the board.
> 
> 2. The objects will reflow as intended w/the weight keeping them in place from said gravity holding them objects in place. additionally they will stay in place while the solder cools.
> 
> Hope that helps clear things up for you and makes a little more sense of things.


I thought that too but I see that there are SMT componenets on either side.
And some people posted pictures of the card placed upside down with the gpu and caps facing down


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurkingdevil;14052727*
> I thought that too but I see that there are SMT componenets on either side.
> And some people posted pictures of the card placed upside down with the gpu and caps facing down


Thats the way its supposed to be done...


----------



## lurkingdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH;14053067*
> Thats the way its supposed to be done...


You just contradicted N2Gaming a few posts back.

Now I'm confused.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurkingdevil;14052727*
> And some people posted pictures of the card placed upside down with the gpu and caps facing down


Did you watch the video's linked in the very first post. Clearly the GPU chips are face up.









Edit: Sorry it looks like Jago removed the video's from his youtube account for some reason. Trust me if you look carefully at the images in the first post you can see the GPU chip is facing up ^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MR KROGOTH;14053067*
> Thats the way its supposed to be done...


OK you keep doing it that way then.

For me I'd rather have gravity pull the weight of the GPU chip back onto the board to allow better reflow. I can always solder small caps & other things back onto the board should that ever happen.

I think the boards that have that issue w/the componats faling off must of been baked to long or cooked at to high of temperature which is not good any way.

Sorry I have not kept up w/this thread post by post but it just don't make any sense to reflow the cards w/the GPU chips facing down.


----------



## KrisBKreeme

A safer way is also to just use a heat gun from Lowes or Home Depot. Usually you just need to heat the underside of the GPU (as well as 360 motherboards) to get it to work. Awesome post!


----------



## linkin93

I love seeing this thread pop up every now and then









I've baked a few things back to life as well. Keep in mind if your card has faulty memory this will not work, I tried it with a Palit GTX 460 and it didn't do anything (I also suggest never buying anything from Palit or Gainward - terrible quality and terrible support!)


----------



## |Blackhawk

Awesome body overclock.


----------



## Xense

Hi guys! Another newcomer trying this out.
Currently I've baked the card (XpertVision 8800GT 1GB) for 10 minutes at 190°C. Once it's cooled down and reassembled I'll tell you about the results + share some pics.

Edit: So far the pc has booted up and ran some furmark. Temps going up to 80°C, idling at 54°C after the furmark session. So I might have to reapply the thermal solution once again. Haven't got time to post pics yet.

Will report if it keeps working w/o crashes!


----------



## Mattjew

Hilarious that this actually works. Personally, I'd be afraid of it becoming a bomb somehow hahaha. Also - wow you're extremely buff. The joke has more than likely been made 100x but sweet irl overclock.


----------



## linkin93

Once again... Here I am, because this has worked for me once again.

My 570 artefacted and crash and wouldn't get into windows, with coloured lines on the screen and an nvidia driver bsod. Baked the card for 10 mins at 200c (395f), allowed it to cool, re-assembled and voila, working once more.


----------



## T3kl0rd

I rezzed an expensive high end graphics card via the bake method.


----------



## viriasu

I'm considering doing this for my GTX 280. It was having issues before where if my card was not "warmed up" long enough I could not boot into Win 7 unless by safe mode. Now it's gotten worse. It runs, but now any time I try to do anything with DirectX I get the Pink Screen of Death.

I have a couple of questions though.

1. The card is "RoHS compliant" but even so, I'm concerned about the fumes. Will it ruin my oven to the point where I can't bake in it normally? If I have to clean it any particular way that's doable I will.

2. How long do I really bake it for and at what temp? I've seen different temps and times. Unfortunately the video from the OP is no longer available.

I just hope to get a little more time out of this card. Being able to do some gaming (not graphically intensive) and watch movies would be nice. I can't afford a new card for a month or two but when I do I might switch to Radeon for a change and get the 6850.

Thanks for your time and help!


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viriasu;15003320*
> 1. The card is "RoHS compliant" but even so, I'm concerned about the fumes. Will it ruin my oven to the point where I can't bake in it normally? If I have to clean it any particular way that's doable I will.
> 
> 2. How long do I really bake it for and at what temp? I've seen different temps and times. Unfortunately the video from the OP is no longer available.


*No, dont be silly.* make sure you completely strip the card of plastics and labels. dont forget you need some TIM to re-apply as well

*350 for about 8-10 minutes, let cool for about an hour*


----------



## viriasu

haha all right, yeah I am maybe overly paranoid. thanks for your reply and yep I'll be sure to reapply some


----------



## T3kl0rd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;15003406*
> *No, dont be silly.* make sure you completely strip the card of plastics and labels. dont forget you need some TIM to re-apply as well
> 
> *350 for about 8-10 minutes, let cool for about an hour*


I did it @ 375-400 and it worked.

Some people like the smell of the baking PCB. I like my GPU coming back to full operability.


----------



## viriasu

It's done the trick so far! I'm not beyond one day of usage yet though. The GTX 280 is working fine with my games again which I am happy about. Now I just hope it lasts long enough til I can buy a replacement.


----------



## krazyatom

I have a GPU that doesn't even detect from bio or window. I know most of ppl here revived artifact cards, but how about completely dead non detectable card?


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom;15011834*
> I have a GPU that doesn't even detect from bio or window. I know most of ppl here revived artifact cards, but how about completely dead non detectable card?


it has been known to bring the dead back to the living world.... zombie cards if you will..


----------



## rahulsuraj

Hi friends .

New to this topic. I have 8800gt ( No Warranty ) which is give vertical lines after installing drivers . Can i fix it with using Oven Bake ?

Is i need any special oven for it ? Or any oven can be use ?


----------



## oc_user

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rahulsuraj;15034018*
> Hi friends .
> 
> New to this topic. I have 8800gt ( No Warranty ) which is give vertical lines after installing drivers . Can i fix it with using Oven Bake ?


no


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rahulsuraj;15034018*
> Hi friends .
> 
> New to this topic. I have 8800gt ( No Warranty ) which is give vertical lines after installing drivers . Can i fix it with using Oven Bake ?
> 
> Is i need any special oven for it ? Or any oven can be use ?


Any oven can be used, just make sure to follow the instructions.


----------



## rahulsuraj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;15034067*
> Any oven can be used, just make sure to follow the instructions.


K. Actually i dnt have Oven . I will try my friends oven but he have small Oven. Thr4 asking .

Or i try self bake method 1st?


----------



## wishmaster420

well it worked,

had bad artifacts on the card followed the instructions on how to bake and what do you know it freaking worked like a charm!!!!!


----------



## cdoublejj

it may only work for a while, a proper reflow or reball is optimal.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi43AmDsyNU[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Choice777

Hi people . Greetings from Romania








Today my 7600 GS agp died. A few days ago it started with a few crashes with the whole screen covered in tetris







Today it just wouldn't fix itself like the previous days after a restart, so i checked my gpu drawer where i had a faulty ati 9800 se agp and with vertical lines and a completely dead 6600gt agp. Tryed them in hope of atleast getting my pc to display anything. Couldn't remember why the 6600gt was faulty , and still can't but i had hope for the 9800se. Anyway none worked. So i put all 3 of them in the oven, normal gas oven, without temperature sensor, i just set it to max 8/8 points. Got no clue of temperature rating. After the oven was hot after 10 minutes i put the tray inside and waited for like 7 minutes. Unfortunately the 6600gt had this bad capacitor which spilled its guts X_X as seen in the picture. Anyway the 7600gs is working as i'm typing this







YEY !!!!!!!! It's late so i'll have to wait until tomorrow to test the 9800se, but i've got high hopes for it. Then again if it doesn't work i'll just put it back in the oven for a few extra minutes. But chances are it will work.







I'll report back after i check tomorrow. Below are 3 pics taken with my n97 before, after with capacitor spill and after cleaning the spill. And a mp4 video of the furnace in action


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oc_user*
> 
> no


^this is false..bake it and see! 350 for 8 mins....let cool..do it 1 more time
i've resurrected my friend's 8800gt like that


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> I have a GPU that doesn't even detect from bio or window. I know most of ppl here revived artifact cards, but how about completely dead non detectable card?


it's possible


----------



## Choice777

Update ..the ati 9800se still doesn't work..in fact it doesn't even get warm so i don't know if it's even getting power, could be some cap that's faulty or something. And the 6600gt i haven't tested cause it's got the melted cap which i'll replace someday and then test.
At least my limited edition tetris puzzle 7600gs came back to life.








Oven for the win !


----------



## Majestic_Lizard

Two years later, the 8800 GT I fixed with the oven still works.


----------



## piskooooo

Will this work with any card? My 580 died from a WC leak but it can still display for like 20 minutes before shutting everything off, it'd be nice to save it instead of having to spend another $3-400...


----------



## Falcon28X

Just did this on my 460GTX after it was giving me BSOD Nvlddmkm.sys (tried every solution I could find on the web with no luck).

Took off the heatsink+fan and anything else that would come off with screws. Heated the oven to 200oC, placed the card on 4 balls of aluminium foil in a baking tray covered in aluminium foil. Baked for 8mins 36secs, left to cool for 10-15mins. Refitted the heatsink (using Arctic Silver 5), plugged back into the computer and now it works flawlessly.

Glad to have SLI back


----------



## 222Panther222

Could it work for a 560ti with bad vram? It's fine on 2d but when i was playing a game or running a benchmark it did multicolored snowflakes artifacts before bsod.


----------



## Xylene

I haven't actually baked any cards but I've fixed a lot of bad nVidia 8600m, 8800m and 7600m GPUs with a heat gun. Close enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo*
> 
> Will this work with any card? My 580 died from a WC leak but it can still display for like 20 minutes before shutting everything off, it'd be nice to save it instead of having to spend another $3-400...


First thing you want to do is a full scrub down of that board with alcohol. I haven't had any experience with water cooling spills, but I've resurrected many laptops varying from light to extreme liquid damage with a thorough cleaning.


----------



## oke

Guys if i clean it with rubbing alcohol wont the board catch fire in the oven , lol?
Ima oven an 8600GTS which gives artifacts throughout bios loading and crashes at windows.

E: I also got denaturated alcohol it should be good to use , right







?

Initial damage: One totally blown cap, one with electrolyte flowing out of it and another same fate.

E2: Found an brandnew soldering iron and gonna get some caps from broken MB-s and do some ironing.
E3: Caps replaced and it booted up until windows just fine but by removing old electrolyte the board was damaged and now the current was jumping from capacitor to board giving awesome sparks and smell, slight possibility of trying to insulate it.
E4: Turns out the cap was misaligned, ignored polarity, gonna change it and see what happens.


----------



## marlo

WORKED!

Baked my ASUS 9800 GT Ultimate today. Bought the card in 2008 and it lasted 4 months... It started artifacting and overheating. I couldn't play games or even run Windows without red lines and unreadable text all over the place.

Cleaned / dusted the card back then but it did nothing, so I left it in a box. ASUS would not take it back.

I totally forgot about this old trick so I ordered some new thermal paste and gave it a go.

My steps:

- I cleaned the card with rubbing alcohol, removed everything down to the PCB.
- Propped the card up on 4 pieces of tinfoil on a cooking sheet.
- Baked it for 10 minutes exactly and let it cool for 1 HOUR exactly.
- Baked it again for 10 minutes and let it cool for 15.
- Applied new thermal paste, installed the card, booted, WORKS!!!


----------



## nz3777

Great article, I think ill go pop about ten dianabols 10 mg and ill get right back to you on the subject of baking gpus lol. Great work guy!


----------



## Averwind

Well I was about to do this but then I came across the following article with a warning at the end as follows:
Quote:


> No-one should attempt this in a household oven, for various reasons:
> 
> 1. Both lead and tin are volatile when heated. Specifically, this means that lead oxide and other dangerous chemicals are emitted when lead is heated.
> 
> See:
> http://www.sentryair.com/solder%20fume.htm
> 
> 2. The fluxes used in production of modern electronics are designed to remove oxides very, very efficiently. They are NOT designed to be biocompatible. Small amounts of residue may still be on the board.
> 
> 3. Boards may contain parts which will melt at the reflow temperature. These components are generally through-hole and added as a separate step.
> 
> So, basically, once you have completed this operation and (possibly) fixed your video card, BUY A NEW OVEN.
> 
> The other option is to buy a cheap toaster oven and use it only for reflowing - however, that's cost prohibitive.


http://www.overclockers.com/the-oven-trick-repairing-your-broken-video-card-with-an-oven/

Is the guy being over protective?


----------



## gasparmx

I have a GTX 570, it was fine for 3 - 4 months until one die my graphic card started to get mad at me and crash all my games at random times with the message "WINDOWS HAS RESTARTED NVIDIA DRIVERS". I send it under warranty but the company where i bought my graphic card said it was just fine and send it back. So i'm with this nasty piece of paper since 5 - 7 months ago. Well it's very hard to do something about it in Mexico so i'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

sounds like a driver issue, uninstall old nvidia drivers completely and then re-install the latest nvidia drivers and see if that helps.


----------



## gasparmx

i've tried everything, changing firmware, upgrading, downgrading drivers, cleaning dust, any Windows 7 tweak, upgrading to Windows 8, same result always after 10 mins of gaming, crash and the same error over and over again. Now my warranty is over.


----------



## gasparmx

I just baked my GTX 570, now over 20 mins of gaming at Crysis 2, Dota 2, Skyrim without problems. Wow just wow im amazed. Lets see if stay like this.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasparmx*
> 
> I just baked my GTX 570, now over 20 mins of gaming at Crysis 2, Dota 2, Skyrim without problems. Wow just wow im amazed. Lets see if stay like this.


Good to hear you got it working properly.


----------



## Majestic_Lizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majestic_Lizard*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add one more success story.
> 
> I received an 8800 GT from a guy who had been playing games with the card, but with no fan on the card at all. The story is that someone else tried to clean out a computer with a high powered air hose (designed for filling up car tires) and blew all of the fan blades right off of the fan. That person gave the card to my friend. My friend used it to play games and tried compensating for the missing fan by sticking a case fan underneath the card. That didn't work and damaged the card. My friend gave the card to me. This card showed artifacting right in the BIOS and could not even boot into windows.
> 
> As the card was trash anyway, I disassembled it. Just in case the "oven-trick" actually worked I wanted the fan to be able to cool the card down. Unfortunately, after disassembling the card I found that the 8800 GT fan has a unique design; it fits into the cooler and blows air both toward the card and through the vents. Small fans I have lying around are not the right size and shape. I replaced all of the fan blades by hand with pieces of zip-tie cut to the same length as the original blades. Attached them with bonding glue.
> 
> I then baked the video card in the oven for 8 minutes at 380 degrees. I let it cool off for 30 minutes, reassembled it, and tried it out. *It showed no artifacting and booted right into windows. First I tried Titan Quest, then I tried Crysis. So far, no problems.* The only issue is that the repaired fan does not work as well as it did originally as the new blades are heavier and create more drag. I have to turn the fan up to 100 percent to get the card to idle at 45 - 47 C. However, as I've found from reading articles online, the original fan was not much better.
> 
> However, if anyone has a dead 8800 GT / 9800 GT reference card with the fan in tact... I'd be interested in the fan alone.
> 
> I'm going to leave the card in a system and I will leave that system on for a few days, just to see if it lasts.


May 2013. Still works.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majestic_Lizard*
> 
> May 2013. Still works.


Yeah man!


----------



## PCModderMike

This never worked for me








Was very hopeful...but it didn't bring my old 570 back to life.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> This never worked for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was very hopeful...but it didn't bring my old 570 back to life.


I was hoping it would.







Time to mount it on the wall?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majestic_Lizard*
> 
> May 2013. Still works.


Holy cow that's awesome lol, did you find a permanent cooling solution?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I was hoping it would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to mount it on the wall?


Pretty much, sit on my desk at work.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Do you guys think this might work for my card? I have 3 Asus GTX 660 Tis but one of them won't show up in bios and has no video output. It belonged to a friend who had an accident and the card got wet(just a dime sized puddle). I would like to use it in my SLI. I see no visibly bad caps but havent taken a multimeter to it.

1st. Anyone have any ideas on which component would be the cause of this?

2nd. Would baking be the answer I am looking for?

Thanks and I hope to hear good news.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> Do you guys think this might work for my card? I have 3 Asus GTX 660 Tis but one of them won't show up in bios and has no video output. It belonged to a friend who had an accident and the card got wet(just a dime sized puddle). I would like to use it in my SLI. I see no visibly bad caps but havent taken a multimeter to it.
> 
> 1st. Anyone have any ideas on which component would be the cause of this?
> 
> 2nd. Would baking be the answer I am looking for?
> 
> Thanks and I hope to hear good news.


why not have him RMA for you?


----------



## WeRNothiNg

He did, they sent the card back and said that accidental spills were not covered by the warranty. The spill was a dime-nickel sized circle right on top of the serial number sticker. I think I am just going to send it off.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> He did, they sent the card back and said that accidental spills were not covered by the warranty. The spill was a dime-nickel sized circle right on top of the serial number sticker. I think I am just going to send it off.


I say bake it.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I say bake it.


You think? I have read many problems that this can fix, but no one saying that their card was a victim of a spill, or fixing one that isn't recognized by Bios. I am scared to try it. if it is fixable, I don't want to cause something that isn't.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> You think? I have read many problems that this can fix, but no one saying that their card was a victim of a spill, or fixing one that isn't recognized by Bios. I am scared to try it. if it is fixable, I don't want to cause something that isn't.


where are you going to send it off if EVGA denied repairs? If you have an alternate solution, go for it. If all else fails, bake the card.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> where are you going to send it off if EVGA denied repairs? If you have an alternate solution, go for it. If all else fails, bake the card.


It's an Asus card. I have been looking around and their are places that still do that. The cheapest I found was a flat rate $120 and that includes return shipping. I am not sure what I will do yet. I just got my 2nd 660 Ti installed. I sure would like to have 3.


----------



## uncle_bone

Did the oven trick on a saphire radeon 6870 (reference cooler) and it worked.


----------



## psychophat

This is now my 56th gpu baked and 3rd GTX 580 that rose from the dead, screw you 2 year warranty . . . bwahahahahah. Running stress tests right after this post, then running a clear top coating to finish it before submitting it to 13% OC afterwards to match my other 580's. For the first time I've taken some pictures, hopefully next time I will try to do a live video as well.

1. After stripping the card of stock cooler, cleaning and testing for bad caps, transistors, vrm and checking for refluxing points ( replace any modules if needed ).



2. This happens when you try to stop me when I'm seriously waiting for my cake to get baked.



3. In the oven, foil and card reflects the flames of my passion in beating that cockroach.



4. 1x1x2.5 angle bar stands wrapped in foil. Accurate height . . . uhuh (nod* nod*)



5. Stock cooler re-installed, will run a line cut using a Dremel to provide more ventilation right after stress testing it.



6. Tied two Nidec M35291-35 6000rpm fans, now you'll never die of heat stroke ever.



7. My other card with two Delta EFB0912HHE 4000rpm fans, these fans looks so awesome unlike the Nidec.



8. GPU-Z now has data, OS detects the card without any hitches and going to begin the three day stress test. Then we'll see if this card can go with its brothers OC'ed.










Still *56 : 0* on gpu baking and counting . . . woot !!!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychophat*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is now my 56th gpu baked and 3rd GTX 580 that rose from the dead, screw you 2 year warranty . . . bwahahahahah. Running stress tests right after this post, then running a clear top coating to finish it before submitting it to 13% OC afterwards to match my other 580's. For the first time I've taken some pictures, hopefully next time I will try to do a live video as well.
> 
> 1. After stripping the card of stock cooler, cleaning and testing for bad caps, transistors, vrm and checking for refluxing points ( replace any modules if needed ).
> 
> 
> 
> 2. This happens when you try to stop me when I'm seriously waiting for my cake to get baked.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. In the oven, foil and card reflects the flames of my passion in beating that cockroach.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. 1x1x2.5 angle bar stands wrapped in foil. Accurate height . . . uhuh (nod* nod*)
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Stock cooler re-installed, will run a line cut using a Dremel to provide more ventilation right after stress testing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Tied two Nidec M35291-35 6000rpm fans, now you'll never die of heat stroke ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 7. My other card with two Delta EFB0912HHE 4000rpm fans, these fans looks so awesome unlike the Nidec.
> 
> 
> 
> 8. GPU-Z now has data, OS detects the card without any hitches and going to begin the three day stress test. Then we'll see if this card can go with its brothers OC'ed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still *56 : 0* on gpu baking and counting . . . woot !!!


56th! You're a baking master!







Good to see you got all those cards working.


----------



## psychophat

I currently have one GTX 470 (#57th if still lucky) going thru serious cleaning and module testing, I'll try to make a full video if possible or for the next sets.

Currently I have my eyes on snagging either GTX 295 GTX 560Ti or both though it cost roughly around $120. Still haven't made up my mind since my dual PSU case isn't done, probably this September I can show a nice picture of the case but I really need to focus on fixing my DIY SLI bridges and need more of those riser cards which I can't seem to find in this country am at.


----------



## darthspartan

Just did my first GPU a EVGA GTX 460. Received the card in the mail today. Tested it and yep black screen no detection. So i cleaned it removed all the stickers. Cleaned the old paste off. Set my oven to preheat bake at 385 F. Placed the gpu face up with 2 lengths of angle steel wrapped in foil one on both ends of the card. Baked for 8 mins roughly opened the oven door a crack left it like that for 5 min then opened the door all the way. Once the tray was cool enough to grab i took it out and left it on my stove top till the GPU was cold. Slapped it all back together dropped it in my pc and yep works 100%. Not bad for a first try. Im gonna keep my eye out and do this more often.


----------



## CeleronS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychophat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still *56 : 0* on gpu baking and counting . . . woot !!!


Hey Master, can you please tell what % of them are Radeons?

I have worse success rate on cards after g80 and R600, but maybe cuz I always bake them face up.

Is that Face down really that necessary?


----------



## psychophat

No, it's just my personal preference . . . my reason for this . . . read below.
_(forgot to include this in the basic procedure guide, it's that cockroach's fault)_

The reason I do this face down is to loosen it up or stretch it, it's @ 11 min. mark and I do this quite fast (around 8 secs.) without removing the pan inside and re-check the leveling again, I then flip it face up and bring down temp by 1 setting on the oven then @ 13 min. mark turn off for cooling. I ever slightly open the top part of the door so that only a very small amount of air will circulate in/out; I do this for roughly 30 minutes only but sometimes I fall asleep and leave it for hours. And I have a make shift enclosure made of plywood place on top, on the left, and right so that when I open the door not much heat goes out, I also wear a welding helmet and gloves.

Do take note, I *emphasize greatly on leveledness of the card* and the stands I use in order for it to loosen straight and fall back straight. Also my timings are my preference too, based from the ambient room temperature and blah, blah, . . . basically it's the repeated process I gotten used to a "my own perfect" flow process.

*Within the these 2 months:*
+2 GTX 9800
+1 GTX 295
+2 GTX 470
+1 GTX 580
+1 GTX 650 Ti
+1 Radeon 4870

Total of 9 Radeons on a two year span, I like Nvidia a bit more, they're both PCB with chips so it really doesn't make much of a difference for me. In truth in the country am at the resellers for defective's are more of Nvidia and when an ATI card shows up on the board its a crappy lower model number, seldom would I encounter a good ATI card at a non-douche-bag price.

*My Current count: 64 : 0*








*I hope it this will help you in the phat you take, MECH WARRIOR !!!*


----------



## urbanman2004

amazing


----------



## icanhasburgers

I remember my XFX 4870 X2 died a long time ago and doing this didn't fix it, but I think I got the heat wrong. Not sure.


----------



## psychophat

Accidentally deleted my post here . . . lulululu . . . sigh*


----------



## DonDizzurp

Consumer ovens are for chumps. I use a reflow machine.


----------



## gonX

Funny how this thread still lives







Just did it again with an ASUS RT-N16 router today, had random power losses for about a year or so, until today where it wouldn't even stay powered on for more than a few seconds.
I thought "screw it" and threw it in the oven at 180c for 8 minutes, which was too much as the caps started bulging, but it has now been running for about 30 minutes without any issues. Here's to hoping that it will be error-free for the next year or 2!


----------



## DonDizzurp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> Funny how this thread still lives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just did it again with an ASUS RT-N16 router today, had random power losses for about a year or so, until today where it wouldn't even stay powered on for more than a few seconds.
> I thought "screw it" and threw it in the oven at 180c for 8 minutes, which was too much as the caps started bulging, but it has now been running for about 30 minutes without any issues. Here's to hoping that it will be error-free for the next year or 2!


Reflowing helps resolder poor or loose soldering on BGA components such as a GPU... You can't just throw any electronics in the oven...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonDizzurp*
> 
> Reflowing helps resolder poor or loose soldering on BGA components such as a GPU... You can't just throw any electronics in the oven...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yes, the CPU in most routers are BGA soldered. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying "put your phone in the oven" when something doesn't work, but it was VERY likely it was the culprit since it turned off completely at random times. It would never restart unless you replugged the power.


----------



## Alrik

Hi, a friend of mine gave me a gtx 580 dcu2, claiming the card was dead.

When booting, i was unable to launch 3D applications, and got errors saying the graphic card hadn't enough memory. In the hardware panel, the card was also displayed with an error 43. Unable to change the resolution, and tried several different drivers.

I've put the card in the oven and was able to revive it, more or less : able to change resolution, able to launch a 3D game and recognized by the driver. After some time the whole system locks, and in 3D i had artefacts.

The thing is, when i baked the card, i used tin foil to protect the capacitor zone The card was baked like 9 minutes at 200°C, as I wasn't so confident with the caps as they are rated for 40°C storage temps. Here is my question : do i put it again in the oven for 10 minutes with, or without tin foil over the capacitors?


----------



## psychophat

Apologies got somewhat irritated on post *#531* . . .







. . . sigh* too old and too bored to troll.

Had you given several of your hours in reading and digesting the previous posts. Also have you done a quick summary of the steps done by most, it's helpful to write things down to evaluate the path you will take to avoid mishaps.

Well, I'll be blunt and I would say that you over did it by a margin or two from the threshold point. But it's only me and still there are factors that may save your card from your previous flow process. Also why use tin foil on the caps? High chance it's youtube's fault . . . nod . . . nod.

*You should provide feedback:*
- board magnification check
- a breakdown of your process
- materials you use
- cleaning job
- post testing
- oven limits or settings
- etc.

If you can provide these I'll try my best to provide some assistance in your revival goal.

*DEC 2013 to this posting's date:*
+1 XFX 750a SLi
+1 ASUS Sabertooth P67
+1 ASUS Maximus VI GENE
+1 CORSAIR HX 1050
+1 CORSAIR TX 650
+1 CORSAIR AX 860

*My Current count on a consumer oven: (67 : 0) GPU* / *(13 : 0) MOBO* / *(11 : 0) PSU* / *(16 : 0) ECU* and tons of other electronic boards from different systems and vehicles all done on on 17yr old Elba consumer oven.








*DIY = FTW*


----------



## Alrik

Hi Psychophat, thanks you for replying.

I have read a lot through previous posts. I have used tin foil on caps as i've read some blown on unfortunate experiences, and as previously told, they are rated for a particular storage temperature.

I wasn't too confident the 1st time putting a graphic card in the oven, and have let it for 9 minutes or so, not full to 10.
The oven is a "heat rotating oven" (don't know if the translation is accurate enough), and I've put it to 200°C. The oven can go up to 275°C.

About the board magnification check, as far i can tell, nothing looks crackled, neither caps look inflated. The pci bracket gone to blue colour, so it indicates the graphic card had a lot of heat before showing any issues.

The cleaning was to undust as properly as possible, and use alcohol on the gpu heatsink to clean all remaining thermal paste.
The card was fully disassembled, and put on a oven plate, as straight as possible, with tin foil to raise the graphic card.

The oven was preheated, and the card placed with the gpu upside ( didn't want to see any component fall down, even if the duration was short).

Past 9:30 minutes, the oven was lightly openend, and i've removed the graphic card from it after 2-3 minutes. The graphic card was cooled for more than 30 minutes before any tests. Maybe the cooling was too quick also, as a window was open due to the pcb smell.

Concerning the post testing, i was able to launch 3d application, like skyrim, with artefacts, before a system lockdown. Previously it wasn't possible. Also, the driver recognition and resolution changes are available, it wasn't the case before the backing.
Even with no 3d application launched, the system locks down after a few minutes.

Hope there is enough information, and next time I will probably do full cleaning with alcohol, and do 10 minutes, with a less stress cooling.
It's a cooking oven, not sure about any toxic emission for later food cooking...


----------



## psychophat

Good thing is that it still displays, got worried when you ran it at 200°C because at my preference it's a bit high though you only ran it at 9mins. which I can say is incomplete but I am somewhat relieved and believe you can redo it over. BTW what is your location and how is the ambient room temperature there. I'm asking so we can have a base temp. to set the oven cooking temperature.

I normally only use 180° C / 356° F at total of 13 minutes and the full 30 minutes to cool the oven down to room temp. with an inch only opening. The reason is to do a pseudo heating ramp the heat goes up to near melting then drops, then heats up again for final then gradually drops to cool at room temperature. The ramp is lengthened and spanned at almost 45 minutes overall in-oven time.

The board checking through magnification to me is very important, it's part of the pre-check before and after cleaning. Also alignment and position is a norm. nowadays in my pre-baking process. At bad times when you may also need to run it using a tester or do a rework when replacing individual components, . . . meh just part of my routine of thoroughly searching for the culprit before doing a BGA or baking.

The solder smell is unavoidable, our kitchen oven which I use is no longer fit for baking food. Because of the countless times I've pre-heat pcb boards on it, I believe it's already contaminated even after countless cleaning.

*HEAT:* The post testing is good aside from the lockdown, was it a bluescreen (BSOD)? Normally it shouldn't but since you've mentioned artifacts still remain, we can say it's incomplete or half-baked. Overheating may be the culprit, you need to check the heatsink if it's properly flattened on the GPU. Also try testing by jumping into the BIOS and check the heat temp. by touching the heatsink only. You may gauge if it's getting hot or it's hot already or its very hot. The norm is that it's just warm or cold if your room temp is under 20.

Regarding putting things back, do make sure the board is leveled use a book as base for the board and make sure when putting the screws back you place each screw 1 or 2 turns only not tightening it all the way then putting other screws starting at the center and going around not at a straight line. Then when all screws are placed start again from the center going around outward, also this is important do not over torque the screws just a small resistance is enough.

Cleaning is very very important, I would suggest 99% IPA and not the off the shelf one's, or diswashing liquid and distilled water. Use a soft bristled toothbrush, or just a plain toothbrush will do. If you have a vacuum cleaner that can be plugged as a blower that is perfect. Just run it as a blower several times on different directions, before you do IPA or liquid cleaning. Also it's good for drying, just a note do not use a hair dryer unless its like 1 feet away from the board.

*OPTIONAL:* Going back, after baking you've got the option to test without the heatsink but only upto the BIOS for a few seconds after that it will crash just turn it off quickly. But what you're looking for is artifacts if none, you may continue testing but reinstalling the heatsink and fan without thermal paste. This next test is only good upto your operating system desktop (if windows go on safe-mode only), then check again for artifacts you should shutdown after several minutes. Also get an application that monitors video card temp its very handy.

*ARTIFACTS:* You have the option not to open games, but you need to run multiple windows or video's to check the processing of your GPU. Though running 3D applications or games if preferred, the purpose again is just to look for those artifacts or screen anomaly.








*Now you decide on which phat you will take, MECH WARRIOR !!!*


----------



## Majestic_Lizard

Well, it is well into the year 2014. The 8800 GT still works.


----------



## Bartouille

I think I'll do this to my deceased 290x, nothing to lose.


----------



## Bartouille

Btw has anyone done this to newer gen cards such as hd 6/7xxx? success?


----------



## Alrik

I will try it ASAP, as I'm moving to an other town and got a new job.
Thanks again for the shared experience, + rep


----------



## olli3

Hey guys,

I have a dead Sapphire 7970...screen went grey with artefacts and now doesn't show anything at all, and it's 2 months out of warranty. With nothing to lose I thought I may as well try baking it. Anyone had any success with this card before?

There seems to be a lot of conflicting information in this thread about how to bake, but from what I can gather, 190c (375f) for 9 minutes would be a good place to start from most peoples experiences?

Do I need to clean the board before baking to get dust off etc?

Also, if I place it on foil balls to raise it up a little, must they not touch any solder? I don't want to mess up the parts the foil is in contact with.

If anyone can answer any of my questions I'd greatly appreciate it...while this card is dead, I'd be incredibly happy to replace my 5870 with it so I want to do it right!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olli3*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a dead Sapphire 7970...screen went grey with artefacts and now doesn't show anything at all, and it's 2 months out of warranty. With nothing to lose I thought I may as well try baking it. Anyone had any success with this card before?
> 
> There seems to be a lot of conflicting information in this thread about how to bake, but from what I can gather, 190c (375f) for 9 minutes would be a good place to start from most peoples experiences?
> 
> Do I need to clean the board before baking to get dust off etc?
> 
> Also, if I place it on foil balls to raise it up a little, must they not touch any solder? I don't want to mess up the parts the foil is in contact with.
> 
> If anyone can answer any of my questions I'd greatly appreciate it...while this card is dead, I'd be incredibly happy to replace my 5870 with it so I want to do it right!


Chip side up.
Take off everything that is designed to come off (coolers, heatsinks, etc..).
Look at the capacitors on the board. What temperature are they rated for? Try not to go above that, but typically you need to go above 180c to get an at least somewhat decent "reflow".
The less they're rated for, the less time you can give it.

I gave my 8800GT 180c for 10 minutes or so, and it fixed the card for a few months.


----------



## olli3

Thanks for the tips, I'll make sure to bake it chip side up.

I've taken eveything off the board that I can and cleaned off all the thermal compound that I can get (some is stuck down the around the chips surrounding the GPU because of overflow).

How can I check what temp the capacitors are rated for? I've googled the numbers on top, found a spreadsheet that lists the "operating temperature" up to 150C, does that mean I should keep the temp as low as I can?

edit: Well I just got it out of the oven...180c for 8 mins. Didn't smell solder so I perhaps it wasn't hot enough but I suppose I will know soon.

edit2: Not stress tested yet...but I got into windows! I can't believe it actually worked. Wouldn't even display a single pixel beforehand. Crazy.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olli3*
> 
> Thanks for the tips, I'll make sure to bake it chip side up.
> 
> I've taken eveything off the board that I can and cleaned off all the thermal compound that I can get (some is stuck down the around the chips surrounding the GPU because of overflow).
> 
> How can I check what temp the capacitors are rated for? I've googled the numbers on top, found a spreadsheet that lists the "operating temperature" up to 150C, does that mean I should keep the temp as low as I can?
> 
> edit: Well I just got it out of the oven...180c for 8 mins. Didn't smell solder so I perhaps it wasn't hot enough but I suppose I will know soon.
> 
> edit2: Not stress tested yet...but I got into windows! I can't believe it actually worked. Wouldn't even display a single pixel beforehand. Crazy.


150c caps are fairly high. If it still breaks you can give it 10minutes at 190c probably. 200c would be pushing it, but if the card is behaving oddly still and you consider it dead, I'd probably do it.

I should probably note that my information is in no way sciencific and just what I feel is right


----------



## olli3

OK great, I'll bear that in mind. So far all seems well though, not a single artifact and tested in a few games like Skyrim on max settings for 15 minutes. Hope I don't need a second bake but looks like a lot of people have to.

The thermal pads on the...ram (I think...? The 12 chips that surround the GPU) were quite badly damaged after taking the cooler off, do you think I should replace them? Don't want to break the thing again because of something simple like that.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olli3*
> 
> OK great, I'll bear that in mind. So far all seems well though, not a single artifact and tested in a few games like Skyrim on max settings for 15 minutes. Hope I don't need a second bake but looks like a lot of people have to.
> 
> The thermal pads on the...ram (I think...? The 12 chips that surround the GPU) were quite badly damaged after taking the cooler off, do you think I should replace them? Don't want to break the thing again because of something simple like that.


Make a new thread for it, but if you have any laying around, put them on








I wouldn't bother buying new unless you're buying something else in the process..


----------



## DrClaw

i seen this trick before, i had an old 8800 gt for seven years so i knew about this just in case. do yourself a favor and change the cooler when you feel its time. For me i noticed the fans were buidling up dust inside and the fan wouldnt spin up right away when turned on. changed the cooler 4 years in and the card lasted another 3

could keep going, still runs most games on low 720p


----------



## olli3

Well...after a heavy night of gaming I've had no problems at all and temps are fine. I've ordered some new thermal pads just to be on the safe side though since there isn't a temp sensor on those chips with the damaged pads. How long will a baked card typically last for? I'm hoping it's a long term fix but some people say it only works in the short term.


----------



## DrClaw

just buy a new card man


----------



## psychophat

Typically from 6 months to several years.

It depends really:

if your a lazy and neglecting cleanup of your computer components it'll last several months
if your system temperature isn't cooled properly it'll last several weeks or more
if you've baked it just right it'll last more than a year
if you've baked it just right and made adequate cooling changes it'll last several years
My oldest and still alive are 8600GS and 8800GTX (several units) still working till today.

I nice thing when you've done an almost perfect bake, you do several (3) layers of lacquer coats then it's almost brand new again.


----------



## natusvincere

hye. i really need ur help since ur the most experienced in the gpu oven trick.thumb.gif

ive recently tried the oven trick on both my GTX 480 since both got artifacts during windows.

one got minor artifacts in windows and games, one more had really major artifacts in windows. tried the oven trick. first try at 9 min at approximate 190-200c, doesnt fix the artifacts problem. 2nd try at 11min chip side down and another 11min chip side up, still the same problem. But I had baked both the card at the same time ( one tray with two cards). Is that the main problem why mine doesnt fix it? Shud i try bake one card at a time with longer duration? I really wnt to fix this card.











thats the card with the major artifacts. What do u think of the problem? VRAM or core?


----------



## christoph

You have 2 video cards artifacting? at the same time? same computer? SLI and single card?

Have you check your PSU?


----------



## natusvincere

yep. actually purposedly bought these two card to try this oven trick. one of the card had minor artifact and can still runs games but with alil bit artifacts

but the other one had that major artifact and cant be use for 3d even causing laggy in windows.

i tried it one by one in my system. still the same problems even after tried the oven trick as i posted earlier.

the major artifacts card had also cause CODE 43 in windows.

any help regarding the oven trick?

Edit: Since my GTX 570 working great on my CM Silent Pro 700watt. I dont think thats the problem why the oven trick doesnt work.


----------



## christoph

I'm guessing you already check every little piece of the PCB itself right?, nothing burned?

then perhaps trying with a little more heat, 250 for just a few min. like 5 or so


----------



## natusvincere

yep. as far as i observed no burn mark anywhere on the card though.

ill try it.









can i bake both card at the same time or juz one by one?

also, shud i bake it with the chip face up or face down?


----------



## christoph

I think face up is better, but perhaps you gotta try both sides


----------



## natusvincere

how bout a water damaged card? can this trick fix it?

got someone want to sell me a water damaged gtx 660. the core is intact bcoz the leaks is at the VRAM area.

anyone tried on water damaged card yet?

need fast rply plis.


----------



## DrClaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *natusvincere*
> 
> how bout a water damaged card? can this trick fix it?
> 
> got someone want to sell me a water damaged gtx 660. the core is intact bcoz the leaks is at the VRAM area.
> 
> anyone tried on water damaged card yet?
> 
> need fast rply plis.


no because the water would cause circuit damage. water and electricity dont mix, i mean all water does is change the electricity pathway, so intead of electricity minding its own business and going down path A, it gets interested.......to say the least and goes into the water.
the water will fry the circuit because it overloads the circuit with current. why?

Because Liquids(not all) allow electrons to flow more easily because the matter in water is not as rigid as with solids aka a circuit, thus the current is higher when it moves back from the water into the circuit and BAM, circuit is cooked.
Its like being able to run faster on a flat terrain vs running uphill on a rocky mountain, its easier to run faster on a flat surface.

You could still try and bake it, who knows out of some miracle you might be able to get some life out of it. good luck.


----------



## urbanman2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrClaw*
> 
> just buy a new card man


lol, preach. Amen to that brother


----------



## psychophat

*TO: natusvincere*
Lateness ninu, apologies was stuck on a galaxy far far away.

The good thing is both the cards can show some display, question:
- had you thoroughly cleaned the cards prior to cooking with IPA-99 or dish washing liquid?
- had you meticulously checked all the feet / connectors for foreign objects, alignment or broken legs?
- had you made preparations for the things that need be replaced?

*ARTIFACTS:* These artifacts or screen anomaly may be address by checking your thermal interface material or TIM if it's still providing good contact or if needs replacing. Prior to cooking and during your cleaning you need to evaluate each contact point as such from your GPU and memory. If one is bad, torn, misaligned or deformed you need to replace them with the appropriate thickness. For GPU you can use paste or pad; for memory use pads only, you may use a mix only if the contact is pad and a small speck of paste after it just to clear the gap (mix is not advisable for beginners, optional but it works just the same).

If hence you've completed most of the check-points needed and have seriously address the target heat areas, still the anomaly remains the part comes next is individual testing of components and if you've found one bad or a faint hick-up, begin the transplant. Those cheap digital tester w/ temperature sensor are nice to have or borrow an IR temperature gun. Believe me, it really helps to know the temperature especially when your playing doctor fix-it.

Also when testing with just the bare card with no HSF or TIM you need to do this really, really quick else you'll get a KFC . . . heheheh. I've already posted a quickie about how to test after cooking it's somewhere up there. Or just stick with the process of putting it back together, although a longer process but more safer for beginners.

Another thing to keep in mind is that stock cooler / fan, watch it spin, test with your fingers or paper to feel if its providing enough CFM; else that one is another one you need to take care off. Stock fans are very easy to clean and lubricate, you can consult your best friend Google.

Going back to baking, try not to go beyond super saiyan, ahem I mean 200°C (this is your ceiling when using an conventional oven). Also when you bake and do make sure you cool it down awhile before using it, like say three hours tops. Reminding again, always put back the cooling stuff . . . all of them and if need be replace the one's need replacing. Timings as mentioned a before my timings is my style from experience you can try it or not I can suggest start at 13 min. max. a card at a time, unless you have a large oven. Do make sure you foiled the bottom plate and the levelness (for me is very critical). The card spacing between the plate and card is at 1 inch (my preference), chips up to start . . . I don't recommend doing chips down throughout. Like I mentioned before I flip it (my preference again) just do it face up don't do my pseudo heat ramp style.

*MODDING:* This is just for you to think over, modding has several paths the norm which is cooling and the most important above all else, take time to read or make changes to your stock sh**ty cough, cough GPU cooler. Me am a FAN MAN, I love Delta fans they kick-heat's as** so good, especially those +200CFM +6000RPM and those Tri-Blades (love those tri-blades), don't get me started with my Megahalem on dual 210.38 CFM serious cooling, major down-side is it's like your next to a 747 the whole time. Moving on to overclocking or OC which incurs more power, speed and shorter life-span; the other is for slower, cooler and longer life which are commonly known as under clocking and under volting. Normally I replace the stock cooler / fan before I overclock the cards I fix prior to stress testing, then if a volt mod is available I mod it the other way then down clock if a diagram is available already to a specific model.



*DELTA POWERED !!!*
Pure air setup total of 6 Delta fans (2 per GPU, 2 on CPU double push only and 2 on HDD). Recently acquired 2 H70's going to either go for CPU or for GPU, well soon I can get to try AIR vs WATER with my beloved DELTA's !!!

*WATER:* Regarding boards that were accidentally touched by water, PC's taken from flooded areas, spitted by weird creature and alike. Basic procedure is to clean it up thoroughly, then proceed to drying: either leave it to dry for days, use vacuum's blower only, hair dryer or bake it at 100°C for three minutes, then checking again for contact problems if all else is good you may plug it in to test if it powers the fan, board light indicators or displays on screen (do this fast, just up to BIOS); remove if functioning go clean again check and replace whatever needs be replaced. For dead boards (blacked out) you may try baking it (the re-flow) once you've seriously cleaned it (do drying process). Then test it once more any signs of life if still dead, move on to the hard part by testing and replacing surface mounted fuses or SMFs, capacitors, memory, gpu or others. It helps to have a donor boards lying around, a tester and soldering kit or rework machine in your quest to bring the dead back to life. If no donor board read what's written on the chip you can order them online.

There is a solution to artifacts, the real dead one's are the one's harder to bring to back life. It boils down to time, a lot of patience and a little money if you want to invest in getting things fixed. In the end the experience is what you'll get and some gratification to your accomplishments.








*Decide what Clan are you hailing from MECH WARRIOR, . . . Clan Buy New or Clan Fix It!!!*


----------



## Pansyfaust

Hi everyone.

Recently had an out of warranty 7950 die on me. Got a jaggy red screen and the system froze, restarted my PC and no post or any sort of boot up. Tried the card in another PC and similar story.

So, as is the tech head way, one never really gives up until you know all options are exhausted. So I did the baking trick (done before successfully on an old 8800gts) and was able to get into windows and basically do 2d mode









I was happy

Then I tried loading up a game and I thought everything was okay and dandy until about 20 secs into a dota 2 practice match and some artifacts and glitching started, with a "AMD driver failure message" popping up. Similarly, loaded up a OCCT and also stress tested with similar results. Basically, for 3d, the card seems borked. But only after a few minutes etc.

I even tried downclocking to 450core and 625 mem, but still the artifacing and screen glitches show up. May it also be a driver error then(for some uncanny reason?)

But my main question is do you think another baking session may help? Has anyone had a similar occurrence and what did you do to remedy it? Or should I just be content to be able to play solitaire on my PC?


----------



## christoph

Pansyfaust;

what driver version you're using?

I been having issues with 13-9 version for my video card, I think is messing with the audio until getting a Video graphics stop working, 'm not getting artifacts nor other things, that's why I think is the driver and not the video card itself


----------



## blazestalker100

dat bicep


----------



## Pansyfaust

I was using 13.9 but then updated to 14.1 beta and still had the same issue. Just need to see if its worth baking again....


----------



## psychophat

Yes, but do consider the factors or check-points needed as such:

- did you clean it for dust and spec
- are the pads needing replacement
- have you inspected the board meticulously for burns, bloating and such
- have you cleaned the GPU and other chips for TIM / paste prior to cooking with IPA 70% - 99% or dish washing liquid
- had you made sure the card is dried out after cleaning
- had you preheated your oven at 180°C - 200°C prior to baking
- had you prepared the pan with corner stands with at least 1 inch bottom clearance
- made sure its leveled on the pan
- baked for 9 to 13 minutes 180°C - 200°C
- had you let it cool down for 30 minutes or several hours
- had you replaced the TIM / paste prior returning the HSF

Basically this is the rough summary.

- disassemble
- check
- clean
- cook
- check
- replace
- reassemble
- test


----------



## bkcup

Hi

I apologize for my English but I will do my best.

I have a problem with 9800gt . I owned it in 2009 and in the last 3 years it was about ... 30(sth like 1 crash per month







) times in oven ? Im not kidding but it was not a problem . I had an "unlimited" ammount of "pro" conductive paste . It was working

The thing is , that my main problem with that GPU has appeared two weeks ago. I cant play in any game . 5-10(sometimes 2-3) mins of playing causing artefacts and freezing my screen. Of course I put it back to the oven , even twice ( not today tho - Im gonna try it later







) but it didnt help . I could run my PC but resolution was limited to the 640x-480 and some white lines were running on my screen . Luckyli I fixed that problem by disconnecting the fan cable and let GPU run without a FAN . White lines stopped after 10 mins . But ... As I mentioned earlier , I cant play in any game now . I even set core clock to 300 mhz , and memory to 450 but it didnt help either . I noticed 1 thing . Its really hot . I cleaned PCB using an alcohol . Pads ? Cleaned them either but no results. I dont know how to check if they are in good condition . They are soft .

I can sit in desktop , watch youtube but playing in games causing artefacts. Checked old drivers - the same thing . Is my GPU dead ? Is there any chance to fix it ? I have an gel called BM1-RMA (But I didnt notice any burned thing on GPU)
I dont want buy a new GPU. I would like to have working 9800gt . Any tips ?

I hope you understood what I wrote


----------



## christoph

but is it still overheating after you cleaned the GPU??

maybe the MOSFETs are not making contact with the Heatsink, maybe the thermalTape are no good after all this years...


----------



## psychophat

Aside from pre and post cleaning.

Thermal paste must be very thin (THIN LAYER), do not over extend on the board only on top of the chip you may use business cards, credit cards, spatula or something to even out the layer. Never use thermal paste on the VRAM and controllers, unless your godlike and shimming with a dot of paste at 0.1mm to 0.15mm only do not do it if your only at experienced level.

Thermal pads, very very important, everytime you disassemble the HSF you need to verify the integrity of the pads. All of the pads must be of near equal thickness (0.3, 0.5, 1, 1.5mm or etc.) depending on the type that's originally on your card, you may use a feeler, step, taper guages or calipers for measuring the actual thickness. Do not blind guess the thickness, using a pad that's has less contact or too much contact may also cause artifacts because of the insufficient transfer of heat.








*The answer is infront of you, you only need to choose the right phat . . . MECH WARRIOR!!!*


----------



## bkcup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> but is it still overheating after you cleaned the GPU??
> 
> maybe the MOSFETs are not making contact with the Heatsink, maybe the thermalTape are no good after all this years...


I put 9800gt back in the oven yesterday(225c deegrees(let/set ? Dont know how to say it .Used gel called BM1-RMA under BGA and memories)) , changed termopads and horizontal stripes has appeared again....



Last time I fixed it by disconecting the fan cable but this time , it doesnt work









I have no idea whats wrong


----------



## psychophat

Ah dude, BM1-RMA is a no no . . . seriously a no no . . . tsk . . . tsk, sigh.

Clean the thermal paste from the GPU and remove the thermal pads on the VRAM's and controllers. You need to like really clean it with soft bristled brush and undiluted IPA or pure IPA (that's the 90% or above for PCB) on the areas you've used the BM1-RMA on. Oh wait while your at it just clean everything, like seriously do it, don't rush doing the cleaning.

Clean it thouroghly all the feet connections need to be passed several times. First pass cleaning then let it dry, second pass of cleaning let it dry again for several minutes

Then do a visual inspection for any BM1-RMA resedue on the areas of chip where you've used it.

Pre-heat the oven for 3 mins. then load it in properly and evenly, bake it for 8 mins. only. Let it cool then put thermal pads again on the memory and controllers, thermal paste on the GPU keep it thin and fully covered.

Reconnect the HSF, fan power connector and seat it on your mobo, boot just up to the BIOS screen for several minutes checking for any screen anomalys. If none, reboot to your OS check again for anomalys, run your GPU temp. monitoring utility to check for heat issues.


----------



## Pansyfaust

I was able to bake it successfully- managed to get it to boot into windows just fine. However any sort of 3d load made the card unstable and graphical glitches started appearing. I tried baking it again and it got worse-could only get to the windows start screen and the graphical glitches were already appearing.

Managed to sell it as spare part/junk. I got it for cheap though, so no worries


----------



## bkcup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychophat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah dude, BM1-RMA is a no no . . . seriously a no no . . . tsk . . . tsk, sigh.
> 
> Clean the thermal paste from the GPU and remove the thermal pads on the VRAM's and controllers. *You need to like really clean it with soft bristled brush and undiluted IPA or pure IPA (that's the 90% or above for PCB) on the areas you've used the BM1-RMA on. Oh wait while your at it just clean everything, like seriously do it, don't rush doing the cleaning.*
> 
> Clean it thouroghly all the feet connections need to be passed several times. First pass cleaning then let it dry, second pass of cleaning let it dry again for several minutes
> 
> Then do a visual inspection for any BM1-RMA resedue on the areas of chip where you've used it.
> 
> Pre-heat the oven for 3 mins. then load it in properly and evenly, bake it for 8 mins. only. Let it cool then put thermal pads again on the memory and controllers, thermal paste on the GPU keep it thin and fully covered.
> 
> Reconnect the HSF, fan power connector and seat it on your mobo, boot just up to the BIOS screen for several minutes checking for any screen anomalys. If none, reboot to your OS check again for anomalys, run your GPU temp. monitoring utility to check for heat issues.


Thx for reply. I hope it will help









More info soon







(or tomorrow)

Edit//

It didnt help. I would say even worse. Screen is unreadable. Time to buy some new GPU .


----------



## Papas

Did this on a laptop motherboard today. Compaq cq56 model, had the flasing caps lock and wireless ligh red which is cpu failure. Tried every possible fix before baking it. Baked it at 385 for 7-8mins, let cool for 30, put it together and working perfectly.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> Did this on a laptop motherboard today. Compaq cq56 model, had the flasing caps lock and wireless ligh red which is cpu failure. Tried every possible fix before baking it. Baked it at 385 for 7-8mins, let cool for 30, put it together and working perfectly.


really?

I'd never thought of doing this with a laptop mobo


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jago-Vs-Fulgore*


This colorful PC in the OP is amazing


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> really?
> 
> I'd never thought of doing this with a laptop mobo


Yea, removed all plastic stickers, battery, cpu everything that could be removed. Cant beleive it worked.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> Yea, removed all plastic stickers, battery, cpu everything that could be removed. Cant beleive it worked.


Now I'm wondering if a desktop mobo can be fix by baking it, don't know why it died, it has like bios corruption, everything turns on, but no bios screen, no beeps...

of course if is a bios corruption then baking it won't rewrite the bios


----------



## hauhau

so I'm getting ready for my first bake since my laptop card had a stroke...can someone tell me if I need to remove other parts from the gpu like the white stickers (


http://imgur.com/NkwyyJG

 and back). Note that I still have to clean it thoroughly, I've just quickly wiped most of the old thermal paste and grime but need to go over it with a better light. Also does 180 C for 10 minutes sound good? Which part should face up? My oven heats up very slowly so should I wait till it's almost 180 before sliding the card in? Very disappointed it decided to give up by the way, was expecting at least another few years out of it and the prices for new replacements are utter lunacy








in any case thanks for any advice, really need to sort this out soon and even ebay isn't looking good...


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hauhau*
> 
> so I'm getting ready for my first bake since my laptop card had a stroke...can someone tell me if I need to remove other parts from the gpu like the white stickers (
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/NkwyyJG
> 
> and back). Note that I still have to clean it thoroughly, I've just quickly wiped most of the old thermal paste and grime but need to go over it with a better light. Also does 180 C for 10 minutes sound good? Which part should face up? My oven heats up very slowly so should I wait till it's almost 180 before sliding the card in? Very disappointed it decided to give up by the way, was expecting at least another few years out of it and the prices for new replacements are utter lunacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in any case thanks for any advice, really need to sort this out soon and even ebay isn't looking good...


Remove everything you can from the card - heatsinks, stickers, fans, etc.. Preheat the oven.


----------



## hauhau

sorry I'm technically challenged, by looking at the picture which is which? do I have to tear off the reflective paper with black borders and the little squares at the top? which part should face upwards during the bake?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hauhau*
> 
> sorry I'm technically challenged, by looking at the picture which is which? do I have to tear off the reflective paper with black borders and the little squares at the top? which part should face upwards during the bake?


Can you take a picture? Ideally the die should be up.


----------



## hauhau

uhm....pictures are in the first post you quoted, I suppose I sort of hidden them lol


----------



## Chimera1970

As a lover of all things Bioshock, YOU RULE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## choLOL

My 7850 broke the last week, I RMA'd it and sapphire said the warranty was voided because there was rust on some solder points (they said it might have been because of humidity). I can't take a picture of said rust but I'll attach a similar picture instead.

I already cleaned and dried the card. Can baking still fix it?

this picture is similar, but the RUST on my 7850 is *significantly LESS* than what is shown on this picture.


----------



## christoph

it might fix it, but if for some reason was a drop of water, it might had shorted out some resistor then is no easy fix or not fix at all


----------



## choLOL

Hmm. I don't think water was dropped onto the card though, the droplet would need to go through the phantom 410's grill and through the megahelms. The previous room where the computer was located was humid, so that might have been it. My country can get very humid at times. Nothing else in the case has rust, so I think I'm lucky for that. lol.


----------



## eldon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *natusvincere*
> 
> 
> thats the card with the major artifacts. What do u think of the problem? VRAM or core?


got a gtx670 with the exact same artifacts, depending on the screen (native resolution) it can be seen in the bios or only when windows has finished booting.
then i can produce various sorts of "pixel" artifacts (haven't bothered launching a game), by changing the background color and dragging windows..

*anyone knows if it's pointing towards the gpu or ram modules ?*

I've already done some reflows, laptop motherboards, x360 / ps3, with a fair amount of success (95%).
I'm using a diy reflow bench, IR bottom heating and hot hair top, with temp control.

but i have no experience with video cards and those gpu chip being extremely large, larger than xbox360 gpus, i'm afraid i'll have a hard time getting homogeneous temps on it..

Also i understand this is very basic diy oven reflow thread but looking at the temperatures mentioned in various posts, i would like to point out that the lead free solder used on those board actually melts at 217c..
The profiles applied with reflow equipment almost always use a top temperature of 225/230c (less than a minute), bottom around 200c.

if you like playing or would like to play the gpu chef with your oven, i would suggest getting a $5-10 thermometer off ebay with k-type probe so you can monitor your board surface temperature, or at least calibrate your oven with a junk electronic board prior to cooking your video card.


----------



## Onemoa

Soldering isn't that hard at all. I've been doing it since I started modding my first Xbox. First it was mod chips then I started adding LED's to it so it would glow green out of all of the slots and Xbox controller's.. I thought I was super leet for having a Xbox like that.

Then I started to play PC game's. Mainly StarCraft and got into PC gaming hardcore. I remember my first PC. It was a gift from a teacher that I got along with well. Back at the time it was good for what I needed it for. StarCraft.. I filled it up with LED's and made a acrylic side panel for it.

Then after about 5 years I got sick of seeing LED's and went with a more minimal led look.

Now when I see a bunch of lights in a PC I find it funny. It's now about cable management and since you can buy led strings for your PC that's really all you need. I am all about white led fans and just enough to get a nice glow. I like the red/purple UV lights as well. They come off as more of a pink but I found a way around that so it's just redish.

Anyway. I feel the new tower itch. Talking about this. I'm going to order the one I've been eyeing out for a while now.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> Now I'm wondering if a desktop mobo can be fix by baking it, don't know why it died, it has like bios corruption, everything turns on, but no bios screen, no beeps...
> 
> of course if is a bios corruption then baking it won't rewrite the bios


Capacitors, especially "liquid" ones, really won't like that much, but then that goes for GPUs and laptop mobos too I suppose.

If the board is dead and you don't know why / it isn't bad caps, then I don't suppose you really have anything to lose.


----------



## Onemoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> My 7850 broke the last week, I RMA'd it and sapphire said the warranty was voided because there was rust on some solder points (they said it might have been because of humidity). I can't take a picture of said rust but I'll attach a similar picture instead.
> 
> I already cleaned and dried the card. Can baking still fix it?
> 
> this picture is similar, but the RUST on my 7850 is *significantly LESS* than what is shown on this picture.


Pick up some Damprid. My computer room has two wall mounted air conditioning units. Also if you have air con that is always going off and on. I turn my ac on power saver when I'm not going to be on my PC for long or when I leave the room.

I notice that turning the air conditioning system off when I leave the room and shut down my PC that it causes much more humidity then leaving it on. Or on power saver.

I've been using it for years and years in my gun safe and it works great.

So I put two cups of it in my PC room and it has really helped. They also remove any oder in the room as well. I found that out because I had been using air freshener and it's hard to smell that as well.

So if you do use Damprid. Keep it away from you're computer and away from any air freshener you might use.

I keep one cup in each corner of my PC room and it works great. Once it turns into liquid just dump it out and fill the damprid cup again and your ready to go. It's also great if your a smoker. I quit but I remember seeing the liquid having a brownish hue to it. Ever since I quit 3+ years ago. It doesn't have that color to it.

But smoking in your PC room is a bad idea any way since it can cause even more dmg to your PC.

Also if you're air conditioning system has a dehumidifier setting. Don't run it until you're PC has been off for at least two hours. That's just something I've heard before. But with damprid you won't need to even worry about using that.

Also. I know new towers come with filters but if you're tower doesn't have them. Make some, nuff said.

Ok. Back on topic. I just had to let you know about damrid if you didn't already know.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## CescoAiel

Just a quick Q... I have a GTX580 with artifacts in Safe Mode and Blue Screens in normal boot (replaced it with a 650Ti, so I can at least game, etc. but the 580 is still a better card - performance wise - than the 650Ti), so I want to try baking it, but it has an aftermarket cooler (Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme Plus) on it. I've removed the GPU cooler/fan assembly, and cleaned it all with alcohol, no problem, but I do have those RAM (and other component) heatsinks that are glued on there...

Can I bake the card with those sinks on the chips? Or does someone have a non destructive method of removing them if I can't bake the card with sinks in place?

Any help will be much appreciated!


----------



## Papas

If its out of warranty anyways, you can try soaking a cotton ball with alchol and leaving it against the heatsinks to see if that helps loosen it. Also if they are individual heat sinks you can try twisting them instead of pulling them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CescoAiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> If its out of warranty anyways, you can try soaking a cotton ball with alchol and leaving it against the heatsinks to see if that helps loosen it. Also if they are individual heat sinks you can try twisting them instead of pulling them.
> 
> Hope this helps.


There's a mix of individual sinks (for RAM chips ATL) and a few that cover several power regulators at once... I'm a bit weary of twisting, afraid I'll twist off the RAM chips instead of the sinks! There's a small amount of itty bitty legs holding the chips to the board, and a much bigger square of heat-conducting glue holding the sinks to the chips.









I'll post a picture once I have made it!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CescoAiel*
> 
> There's a mix of individual sinks (for RAM chips ATL) and a few that cover several power regulators at once... I'm a bit weary of twisting, afraid I'll twist off the RAM chips instead of the sinks! There's a small amount of itty bitty legs holding the chips to the board, and a much bigger square of heat-conducting glue holding the sinks to the chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post a picture once I have made it!


If you pull the heatsinks you'll definitely pull the SMD's off with them. A combination of dissolvent and heat might help get them off.


----------



## CescoAiel

Anyway, I gather from the responses that baking *with* the sinks on is not possible?









I'll try to dissolve the glue!


----------



## joq3

Hi,

I have a Asus GeForce GTX 660 DirectCU II with artifact problems.


Can you by looking at the picture judge if baking will make the card work or not?

Anyone had any succes with a GTX 660?


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CescoAiel*
> 
> Anyway, I gather from the responses that baking *with* the sinks on is not possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to dissolve the glue!


I'd just leave it on. That stuff is specifically designed to transfer heat. Granted, it isn't designed for the heat levels associated with baking, but even if you do end up cooking it a bit, it can't be worse than completely ripping off the chips (or soaking your PCB long term in any liquid. They can absorb liquid and become useless you know).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joq3*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a Asus GeForce GTX 660 DirectCU II with artifact problems.
> 
> 
> Can you by looking at the picture judge if baking will make the card work or not?
> 
> Anyone had any succes with a GTX 660?


If it is out of warranty, go for it. That look pretty typical of the kind of failure that baking _can_ fix. Theres never any guarantee, but a chance of baking success is better than the 100% chance of a useless card by doing nothing.


----------



## CescoAiel

So I baked my Gigabyte GTX580 today, with the heatsinks still in place, and aside from a few charred stickers (which I couldn't remove earlier) the card survived...

So I put some Arctic Silver Ceramique2 paste on the GPU and mounted the aftermarket cooler... I'm now running 3DMark11 on the card, and it seems to overclock slightly better* than before the bake!








It almost doubles performance compared to my Asus GTX650Ti...

Overall a happy camper!

_*) RAM overclock is still minimal! Esp. since the card doesn't allow any voltage control..._


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CescoAiel*
> 
> So I baked my Gigabyte GTX580 today, with the heatsinks still in place, and aside from a few charred stickers (which I couldn't remove earlier) the card survived...
> 
> So I put some Arctic Silver Ceramique2 paste on the GPU and mounted the aftermarket cooler... I'm now running 3DMark11 on the card, and it seems to overclock slightly better* than before the bake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It almost doubles performance compared to my Asus GTX650Ti...
> 
> Overall a happy camper!
> 
> _*) RAM overclock is still minimal! Esp. since the card doesn't allow any voltage control..._


----------



## CescoAiel

Well... So far so good... Currently running stable at 900MHz/4100(1025)MHz/1.075V!








(Having a aftermarket cooler does help keep temperatures *and* noiselevels down!







)

I had freezes in 3DMark11 in the 2nd scene @910MHz/1.088V, but this is already way better than before, and almost twice as fast as my newer ASUS GTX650Ti!

(BTW, the Gigabyte OC tool doesn't allow Voltage control, but the Asus tool does, and works just fine with the card!







)

The max temp seen during 3DMark11 is 86°C, but I'll have to see what it does when it gets stressed for a longer period&#8230;

But overall I'll say baking my GTX 580 was a success!


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CescoAiel*
> 
> Well... So far so good... Currently running stable at 900MHz/4100(1025)MHz/1.075V!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Having a aftermarket cooler does help keep temperatures *and* noiselevels down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I had freezes in 3DMark11 in the 2nd scene @910MHz/1.088V, but this is already way better than before, and almost twice as fast as my newer ASUS GTX650Ti!
> 
> (BTW, the Gigabyte OC tool doesn't allow Voltage control, but the Asus tool does, and works just fine with the card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> The max temp seen during 3DMark11 is 86°C, but I'll have to see what it does when it gets stressed for a longer period&#8230;
> 
> But overall I'll say baking my GTX 580 was a success!


you had the aftermarket cooler since the begining? I mean way before the card started to artifact???


----------



## CescoAiel

Yes the Artic Cooler Accelero Xreme Plus has been on there for the longest time...


----------



## christoph

ah ok, just wanted to know


----------



## PowerSlide

few months ago my asus gtx460 went bust, not detected in windows just nothing

remove heatsink dump into oven baked it for 10minutes at 180°C and it works

then 2 months later same problem popped it into oven again and it's fix again until today

im better at baking my gpu than cookies


----------



## CescoAiel

Baking _*every* few months_ doesn't sound right to me?!...









(BTW, I baked at 200°C for 8 minutes)


----------



## mfb412

My 1 GB Gigabyte GTX 460 started artifacting in BIOS and refusing to boot into Windows.
Threw 'er in the oven today at 200C for 7 minutes, and aside from some scorched stickers, after a good cleanup, it works! Haven't tried overclocking it again yet, but in DotA II it played 4 matches at max graphics just fine, went to 68C maximum but no issues whatsoever


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfb412*
> 
> My 1 GB Gigabyte GTX 460 started artifacting in BIOS and refusing to boot into Windows.
> Threw 'er in the oven today at 200C for 7 minutes, and aside from some scorched stickers, after a good cleanup, it works! Haven't tried overclocking it again yet, but in DotA II it played 4 matches at max graphics just fine, went to 68C maximum but no issues whatsoever


Quick question as i have seen posts about this. Anyine who baked a gpu, did you have higher max temps after the bake?


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> Quick question as i have seen posts about this. Anyine who baked a gpu, did you have higher max temps after the bake?


Haven't noticed that at all, no


----------



## CescoAiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> Quick question as i have seen posts about this. Anyine who baked a gpu, did you have higher max temps after the bake?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfb412*
> 
> Haven't noticed that at all, no


I can't say, even though it is still recent, that I noticed higher temperatures... Possibly a bit lower, but I'd chalk that up to a fresher, much better thermal grease!


----------



## jason387

I have a Radeon 6870 and GTX 560Ti, both do not work. i was thinking of giving this a go. I have a microwave oven but not a bake. Is it okay if I hold the GPU over a fire ?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Any luck doing this to motherboards?


----------



## jason387

Has your motherboard died on you?? ?


----------



## i_ame_killer_2

Done this trick twice. And worked both times fixing GTS 8800 for an additional 1 year each fix.

220*C 15 min.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

I think so....
Not my current system.

I have an older Core2 Dell system with IGX. Hadn't use it in a while, went to turn it on, got power up, no beeps or anything, but no display.
Tried a video card and still nothing....

Seems like if it were memory or CPU it would let me know....
If I do try to bake the board, should I pull the CPU?

There is a lot more plastic on motherboards than video cards, not sure if I need to use a different temp/time range.
I figure if it's dead anyways, it's worth a go.

Any input?


----------



## jason387

Pop that CPU out before you pop your mobo in the oven.


----------



## RuneDunes

Baked my GTX 480 today with success. Before, it was crashing/artifacting and was seemingly biting the dust, until it just wouldn't go past windows without blowing my screen up. Threw her in the oven for 8 minutes at 375F, reassembled with a cleaned heatsink with some Arctic Silver 5, voila! Very chill temperatures too (especially for a GTX 480), like as if the card was brand new! Let's hope it keeps breathing.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuneDunes*
> 
> Baked my GTX 480 today with success. Before, it was crashing/artifacting and was seemingly biting the dust, until it just wouldn't go past windows without blowing my screen up. Threw her in the oven for 8 minutes at 375F, reassembled with a cleaned heatsink with some Arctic Silver 5, voila! Very chill temperatures too (especially for a GTX 480), like as if the card was brand new! Let's hope it keeps breathing.


Remember to try to keep the card cooler than it was before because the solder crakes where formed by the quick changes in tempture the closer the load tempture Stayes to idle the less likely the solder will crack again

Nice to see that it worked for you


----------



## RuneDunes

Well I kind of tested out a game - Payday 2. I forgot to setup the fan profiles. Spiked from 40c to 89c in three minutes and would have kept going, luckily I noticed it. But it's nothing serious, we all know how 4XX's run, heck, my 480 always ran at about 85C load.


----------



## Zero4549

1) Do not use a microwave or a open fire. Seriously... If you don't have an oven, buy a cheap heatgun from radioshack. In fact, do that anyway because it is a lot safer than using an oven.

2) Don't stick your motherboard in the oven unless you've tried everything else first. Chances are, you have a bad capacitor on the board which needs to be replaced, or one of your components other than the mobo is to blame. If you DO have to reflow a motherboard, you are probably going to pop every single capacitor and melt all the plastic cosmetic bits if you don't remove those first... so remove those first.


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> 1) Do not use a microwave or a open fire. Seriously... If you don't have an oven, buy a cheap heatgun from radioshack. In fact, do that anyway because it is a lot safer than using an oven.
> 
> 2) Don't stick your motherboard in the oven unless you've tried everything else first. Chances are, you have a bad capacitor on the board which needs to be replaced, or one of your components other than the mobo is to blame. If you DO have to reflow a motherboard, you are probably going to pop every single capacitor and melt all the plastic cosmetic bits if you don't remove those first... so remove those first.


Ive done a couple laptop motherboard reflows on laptops. Not once has it popped a capacitor. I actually have a dv5000(nvidia chipset) that the oven baked worked on and more then 2 years later it works and hasnt had an issue at all. In fact none of them habe needed a reflow.


----------



## psychophat

*TO: akromatx / Mr. Peña*
Added you on Steam, . . . apologies for the late reply was doing weird stuff.

The good thing is the card still has output, things you'll need and need to do:
- disassembly
- cleaning the cards prior to cooking with IPA-99/IPA or dish washing liquid?
- cleaning the stock heatsink
- cleaning the stock fan blades if you'll be using it again
- lubricating the fan if needed
- drying it properly obviously
- had you meticulously checked all the feet / connectors for foreign objects, alignment or broken legs?
- had you made preparations for the things that need be replaced (pads and paste)?
- do not loose the screws, unless you like ties

*ARTIFACTS:*
Artifacts, different color lines, BSoD, unrecognized video drivers are the common that'll you'll encounter on degradation issues starts acting up. The thing to note is the severity, this will limit the process for DIY-it, goPro or have the pro's do it. (refer to old posts on artifacts for +info.)

*DISASSEMBLY:* Hence all screws have been removed you may encounter difficulty in removing the heatsink, this is caused by the thermal paste either murky or very sticky. *PROCEED WITH CAUTION* in removing the heatsink cause I've had GPU's IHS or metal covers break the GPU corners, that card came from a flooded salvaged computer . . . dang really hated cleaning crud. On issues such as this you may use a plastic spatula or one of those thin plastic cards (plastic only not any metal) that you can slip between the heatsink and card (do note that you may encounter damaging the thermal pads in this process, well your suppose to change the pads in the end so your call) to pry it or pushing it in lightly on different sections or corners in order to loosen the ******ed paste until you've separated them. As I keep saying remember to clean the crap once you've got the card free.

When covering with fresh thermal paste use only a thin layer that covers the GPU chip, don't over extend and get the other parts sludged with it. Keep the job clean and tight so you'll be fine. On the VRAM do not use thermal paste or shims use only thermal pads of thesame thickness.

*FIXING:* Venezuela ey, the ambient temp on your location should be rather cool. Try avoiding OC on stock coolers because it shorthens the card's life. If you really want to OC get proper ventilation on your case and card. Moving on . . . yes you can still do more on your card as long as it has output on screen, until otherwise. On the 570 I think so in the past years, regarding the BIOS just go with the original that came with it or your call. OMG we've strayed from the main issue, your options:

- baking
- pen torch
- heatgun
- Ir
- BGA

I believed you've read past posts on the temperature requirements on baking on oven, do refer to those. But if you'll be using a different method like pen torch or heatgun, do make sure you do a run down on a piece of soldering lead so that you'll have a grasp on the time it needs and distance of your tool. Also do make sure you properly insulate the rest of the card, else you'll have falling or moving parts all around . . . hahahahah.

I believe I forgot to add something somewhere in my reply to you, . . . hihihih . . . you can refer to my old posts you'll get the gist of everything when you've read them. *Hmmn . . . had accidentally edited an old post of mine on this thread and now the knowledge is lost*.

Do post here if you have further questions.








*DIY God's let my BGA mod construct have life!!!* . . . please?


----------



## psychophat

*TO: nom9919 / Mr. Mehboob*
I'll comment on the message you've sent me and provide my own perspective/clarification on the matter.

*TOPIC "Articles stating that baking graphics card can emit dangerous gases."*

1. Both lead and tin are volatile when heated. Specifically, this means that lead oxide and other dangerous chemicals are emitted when lead is heated.
_*TRUE*, but I don't think you'll intentionally inhale the fumes. Also a pre and post warning don't inhale it._

See: http://www.sentryair.com/solder%20fume.htm
_*Nice box, inside is a fan and a filter.* You can also do thesame on a ventilated work area or open the window and point the fan outside to suck the fumes out. You may also use a face mask or move your oven outdoors._

2. The fluxes used in production of modern electronics are designed to remove oxides very, very efficiently. They are NOT designed to be biocompatible. Small amounts of residue may still be on the board.
_*TRUE*, though the process you are going to partake is just a "reflow" not a rework which doesn't involve a full solder clean-up._

3. Boards may contain parts which will melt at the reflow temperature. These components are generally through-hole and added as a separate step.
_*TRUE*, that's why during your disassembly phase you need to remove the plastic components as well as stickers during the cleaning process to avoid components from melting and/or burning. This normally applies to in-oven procedure for non in-oven procedures like heat gun, pen torch or others alike you may not need to remove them._

So, basically, once you have completed this operation and (possibly) fixed your video card, BUY A NEW OVEN.
_*TRUE*, in my case our oven isn't used for more than a decade in baking. So around 9 years ago I've thought of the idea to use it to bake electronic components since I couldn't afford a real BGA rework system. I also clean the oven's innards thoroughly to remove any smell and residue that my work may have left inside or outside the unit._

The other option is to buy a cheap toaster oven and use it only for reflowing - however, that's cost prohibitive.
_*TRUE*, a griller is much better as a preheater accompanied by a heat gun from above._


----------



## devil888

Helloo guys,

I have a dead *Sapphire HD 6670*. I worked alright for about 3yrs and suddenly few days back when i booted my PC, there was no display. Without giving sort of warning, it went BLANK & died. It has no display on my monitor but the heat-sink fan on the gpu is still spinning. As it is very old card, it's warranty has expired and i have tried all other tricks (like cleaning, testing it in another PC, etc.)

As I have nothing to lose, I wish to make my first BAKE. But being a newbie at this, I need some expert advise. I need to know the temperature and timing of bake for my HD 6670 card. Should i place the card in oven up faced or down faced ?? Any other things I need to know..

I am eagerly waiting for your suggestions..


----------



## devil888

Thanks a lot for the help @psychophat .. But i guess i am out of luck. I carefully followed all the steps but it didn't worked for me. Tried the entire process twice. I understand that my gfx card is beyond recovery & dead forever.

Thanks anyway & nevertheless it was worth a try and a good experience. My friend has a dead GT240 and will try this trick on that later this week.


----------



## psychophat

A quick run down:

*Tools:*

appropriate screw removers
plastic spatula or old credit card / ID
IPA / dish-washing liquid
toothbrush
replacement thermal paste
replacement thermal pads
tongs or hand / welding mittens
oven or others*
*Procedure:*

disassemble your card's HSF
do some meticulous card inspection for damages
proceed to cleaning:
use toothbrush not hard bristles
use IPA 99% or IPA off-the-shelves or dish-washing liquid
thoroughly clean the card
thoroughly wash the card
also clean the HSF without wetting the fan motor
let it dry normally or heat or air
prepare oven pan stands
place card on oven pan stands
make sure it's leveled (either up or down with clearance)
preheat oven 180°-200° Celsius (8-10 mins.)
place tray with card in oven
bake for 10-14 mins. at 180°-200° Celsius (depending on room temp.)
open oven doors to cool normally
inspect card
place new thermal pads
place new thermal paste
place newly cleaned HSF
place newly cleaned card screws
place newly assembled card in PC to test


----------



## fx63007850

got a bad problem with my new 7950 to do crossfire with my other one

i dropped the card and chip the pcb by the fan power connecter and looks like i broke a solder joint, the card boots up fine but cannot install the drivers without a error and that i reboot but it gets stuck at the windows logo

would i be better of baking it or trying to solder it

here a picture of the front and back




if i need to bake it and do i make the stand


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fx63007850*
> 
> got a bad problem with my new 7950 to do crossfire with my other one
> 
> i dropped the card and chip the pcb by the fan power connecter and looks like i broke a solder joint, the card boots up fine but cannot install the drivers without a error and that i reboot but it gets stuck at the windows logo
> 
> would i be better of baking it or trying to solder it
> 
> here a picture of the front and back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i need to bake it and do i make the stand


Can you get a higher quality of the solder joint? And I suggest you make a separate issue for your topic, the baking fix is pretty widely known and anything pertaining to it doesn't _need_ to be posted here.


----------



## psychophat

Solder it, do not bake it.


----------



## olli3

So...last time I posted here was 13 months ago, so I consider that a pretty big success on my 7970. But here I am again, round 2! Wish me luck lol. Going straight to 200*C this time...#yolo. A few more months is all I need...


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olli3*
> 
> So...last time I posted here was 13 months ago, so I consider that a pretty big success on my 7970. But here I am again, round 2! Wish me luck lol. Going straight to 200*C this time...#yolo. A few more months is all I need...


Just don't overdo it, and watch your capacitors







Many don't like temperature higher than 100c for extended periods of time, so you might end up with an unstable card.
Of course, they can be replaced if you're handy with a soldering iron.


----------



## olli3

Well it yet again seems to have worked. Even if it's short term it's better than a paper weight eh?









AMD 7970 reference - 200*C fan oven for 8 mins, left to cool inside oven with door 1 inch open until it was room temp.


----------



## Darkangel13

Hehe,

I was "fixing" my GTX 580m like this many times, till one day I forgot the card in the oven and went for shopping. Safe to say the thing I took out didn't look anything like the thing I put in









Lesson learned. Do not overbake your card


----------



## psychophat

. . . OMG . . . am sad


----------



## Alrik

I hope it wasn't using your cooking oven. Otherwise consider all chemicals spread by electronic components as harmful for your meals


----------



## psychophat

Hmmn . . . that's what I normally been using since 2004. Good thing is I don't use the oven compartment just the burners for edibles . . .


----------



## misterD

After 3 years my Sapphire 7870 OC started showing green lines (oc'd for 1+year at 1.3V)

I've put the card in the oven for 10 minutes, and BOOM, IT WORKED!!!!! Working like a new card for about 24 hours now, i hope it's not short term, this fix.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misterD*
> 
> After 3 years my Sapphire 7870 OC started showing green lines (oc'd for 1+year at 1.3V)
> 
> I've put the card in the oven for 10 minutes, and BOOM, IT WORKED!!!!! Working like a new card for about 24 hours now, i hope it's not short term, this fix.


This does work a lot of the time. Glad you got it back up and running. I've known people that got a few good months out of the "fix." Then, did it again. Eventually, time will win though...

Nice job


----------



## Yarn

My 580 was showing some major artifacting and wasn't booting into windows besides occasionally in safemode. Baked it for 10 min @ ~380F and now it's working. On a side note toothpasted heatsync and standing fan gets around 36C idle while stock cooler was around 50C.








Might want to replace this cap sometime though... I'll probably try to get a heatgun since I'll probably have to do this again before i get a new GPU.


----------



## karsten6491

hi!! i just start having problems with a MSI R7870 Hawk, so i decided to bake it tomorrow,





And this is the problem that gave me



It worked well for 2 or 3 years but i dont know if there is anything else i can do to fix it

Advices?

Regards


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karsten6491*
> 
> hi!! i just start having problems with a MSI R7870 Hawk, so i decided to bake it tomorrow,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the problem that gave me
> 
> 
> 
> It worked well for 2 or 3 years but i dont know if there is anything else i can do to fix it
> 
> Advices?
> 
> Regards


So any luck I mean seeing those artifacts on 2d clocks is pritty conclusive do the squars bounce around /if you oppen an game or bench are they still there I don't think baking will hurt any way best of luck to getting it working again

Edit: removed dubble quote


----------



## karsten6491

i havent got luck









Tried 3 times, first one at 200`C 10 minutes, without difference, then tried 13 minutes at 220`C here i have a difference, for a couple of minutes i thought they had fixed but tested it with a game and crashed.

Third Time: 15 minutes at 225/250`C went worse so i have two of this 7870s the one it fails was of my brother, he uses two monitors and a couple of times i see the temperature, was above of 100`C
so i supose thats why finally give up and fail.

Now i have it on my PC in CrossFire without problems, that would be, for now


----------



## dpk33

I have a reference Sapphire Radeon R9 290. It's been working fine for the better part of a year, mostly for moderate gaming and watching videos. However, yesterday, I was playing Sleeping Dogs and everything locked up. I had to hard reset my computer and I find a fat, artifact-y, yellowish-greenish column/line thing running down the centre of my screen. I'm probably baking it, as it is out of warranty now. What are the chances of me reviving this card with the oven trick?


----------



## christoph

if it is out of warranty, it is always worth the shot, but you have to keep in mind that video cards fail mostly cuz the heat they put out, they tend to heat up to 100 degrees celsius, so adding fans to the case to lower the temp is always good


----------



## psychophat

Dropping one tip from time to time, browse through my previous posts or this one which is the *most summarized* of them all.

Or browse back the pages for informative reading and detailed GPU cooking.








*Good luck on your choice MECH WARRIOR !!!*


----------



## mfdoom7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karsten6491*
> 
> hi!! i just start having problems with a MSI R7870 Hawk, so i decided to bake it tomorrow,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the problem that gave me
> 
> 
> 
> It worked well for 2 or 3 years but i dont know if there is anything else i can do to fix it
> 
> Advices?
> 
> Regards


i have gtx 285 with same problem like u and nvidia driver keeps crashing. when i move mouse those dots change.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpk33*
> 
> I have a reference Sapphire Radeon R9 290. It's been working fine for the better part of a year, mostly for moderate gaming and watching videos. However, yesterday, I was playing Sleeping Dogs and everything locked up. I had to hard reset my computer and I find a fat, artifact-y, yellowish-greenish column/line thing running down the centre of my screen. I'm probably baking it, as it is out of warranty now. What are the chances of me reviving this card with the oven trick?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfdoom7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *karsten6491*
> 
> hi!! i just start having problems with a MSI R7870 Hawk, so i decided to bake it tomorrow,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the problem that gave me
> 
> 
> 
> It worked well for 2 or 3 years but i dont know if there is anything else i can do to fix it
> 
> Advices?
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> i have gtx 285 with same problem like u and nvidia driver keeps crashing. when i move mouse those dots change.
Click to expand...

It's worth a try with the GTX 285 because it was made when this was a common issue with electronics. XBOX 360 suffered from this issue, MacBook w/nvidia (pre-09), PS3, several GPUs etc. This doesn't seem to be a common issue anymore. The 290 was designed to run at 95C all day long all day strong. That said... and another reason why I wouldn't toss it in the oven... is that I had a 290X that all the memory chips fell off. That was simply caused by the temperatures the card experienced on a tarmac when being shipped fedex. So I don't have a clue what temperatures the cargo area of a waiting plane reaches... but I doubt it goes above 100C or if it does I doubt it goes much further.

Anyways... I just doubt the 290 has the same issue. It seemed like the solder on the older generation devices where getting warm around 100C and the 290X was clearly designed to handle that temperature without damage.

You may be able to get $50 for it on eBay even with the warranty expired.


----------



## mfdoom7

yup currently preheating oven and i plan to use 200c and 5min or so then cool and stick to pc and run bench or something.


----------



## christoph

let us know how it went


----------



## mfdoom7

its out of oven and its so hot i touched capacitors on it xD it cools down right now. nothing have not fell off so far or atleast i havent seen components fell off.
thermal grease got under gpu connectors or solder joints and if its conductive im ****ed.
OMG it works, not sure if that glitch is gone tho.


----------



## mr squishy

Fixed a 6870 that was given to me this way. A nice Gigabyte one.


----------



## mfdoom7

is it ok that occt gpu bench brings temp fast to 94 ? xD i applyed thermal compound in a rush so maybe re apply...
Edit it peaks about 96 and sounds like jetengine but no errors or weird things so far.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfdoom7*
> 
> is it ok that occt gpu bench brings temp fast to 94 ? xD i applyed thermal compound in a rush so maybe re apply...
> Edit it peaks about 96 and sounds like jetengine but no errors or weird things so far.


What card is that though?

MOST cards _shouldn't_ get that hot, mind you you're using OCCT.

You shouldn't use OCCT anyway, it really is a graphics card killer..

A reference 290 gets that hot playing minecraft though, trust me I know.

I did this on a 9800GT many years ago and it fixed it, BUT the smell of solder hanged around the oven for a long time and it probably wasn't a smart decision to use my mothers oven!

I'd suggest finding an old oven/toaster oven and using that for some portable baking!


----------



## mfdoom7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> What card is that though?
> 
> MOST cards _shouldn't_ get that hot, mind you you're using OCCT.
> 
> You shouldn't use OCCT anyway, it really is a graphics card killer..
> 
> A reference 290 gets that hot playing minecraft though, trust me I know.
> 
> I did this on a 9800GT many years ago and it fixed it, BUT the smell of solder hanged around the oven for a long time and it probably wasn't a smart decision to use my mothers oven!
> 
> I'd suggest finding an old oven/toaster oven and using that for some portable baking!


its gtx 285 it pulled 250w when doing occt gpu test so far it seems that occt is olny one what makes gpu to go 90s that fast
http://img.fcenter.ru/imgmat/article/videocards/GeForce_GTX_285_and_295_/134401.jpg
just did folding @home benc 1.2.0 and result is 7.586ns/day and temp peaked 90c


----------



## mfdoom7

seems like 10min in oven @ 200c makes wonders i have no issiues with my gpu anymore ive run crysis 1 benc folding benc and occt benc and no problems but card is loud with than reference desing cooler.


----------



## christoph

nice, but really you shouldn't be using OCCT, it is a video card killer, and yes as our friend said the reference card can get that hot, and/or perhaps you have a bad airflow in your case, you should check that, keeping the components of your computer cool enough should give you higher lifespan


----------



## avkdm

Hey guys, just letting you know I baked an Asus 7870 some dufus sold me on Gumtree in Australia that was artefacting at boot (vertical lines)and wouldnt even load drivers without black screening on a clean build. Also only the dvi output worked, hdmi and mini dp was a no go zone. I tried to return it but he wouldnt even answer my calls, texts or emails....Theres some real scum out there.
I tried cleaning,reseating and reapplying thermal paste to no avail. Anyways, believe it or not stuck it on my Hooded BBQ at 200c for 8 minutes and voila, it works(for now)! Including dvi and hdmi ports(havent tested mni dp yet- but who cares! Card Idles at 36c (in the tropics) and around 65c under load (Heaven 4 benchmarks) Good for now - go figure- lol! I recommend this trick if you have an out of warranty card.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avkdm*
> 
> Hey guys, just letting you know I baked an Asus 7870 some dufus sold me on Gumtree in Australia that was artefacting at boot (vertical lines)and wouldnt even load drivers without black screening on a clean build. Also only the dvi output worked, hdmi and mini dp was a no go zone. I tried to return it but he wouldnt even answer my calls, texts or emails....Theres some real scum out there.
> I tried cleaning,reseating and reapplying thermal paste to no avail. Anyways, believe it or not stuck it on my Hooded BBQ at 200c for 8 minutes and voila, it works(for now)! Including dvi and hdmi ports(havent tested mni dp yet- but who cares! Card Idles at 36c (in the tropics) and around 65c under load (Heaven 4 benchmarks) Good for now - go figure- lol! I recommend this trick if you have an out of warranty card.


nice to know


----------



## Epitope

I just fixed a HD 6870 that I bought in 2010 by baking it. It started getting crazy artifacts all over the screen last night. I tried re-installing video drivers as well as switching to my old backup hard drive which has windows on it. RAM passed mem test. So I decided to try to bake it before ordering a new one. I baked it at 375 degrees F for 7 min.

I read a little bit about how electronics are manufactured and how they gently preheat them before baking them to melt the solder. I figured it wouldn't be a bad idea, so I gently warmed up the card with my GF's hair dryer for about 1 minute before sticking it in the preheated 375 degree oven. I cleaned all of the components with cotton swabs and 91% isopropyl alcohol. Used some spare arctic silver 5 paste I had on the GPU.


----------



## mr squishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epitope*
> 
> I just fixed a HD 6870 that I bought in 2010 by baking it. It started getting crazy artifacts all over the screen last night. I tried re-installing video drivers as well as switching to my old backup hard drive which has windows on it. RAM passed mem test. So I decided to try to bake it before ordering a new one. I baked it at 375 degrees F for 7 min.
> 
> I read a little bit about how electronics are manufactured and how they gently preheat them before baking them to melt the solder. I figured it wouldn't be a bad idea, so I gently warmed up the card with my GF's hair dryer for about 1 minute before sticking it in the preheated 375 degree oven. I cleaned all of the components with cotton swabs and 91% isopropyl alcohol. Used some spare arctic silver 5 paste I had on the GPU.


Nice! What brand?


----------



## Epitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr squishy*
> 
> Nice! What brand?


It was an Asus HD 6870 Reference style card. I think I bought it the day it was released in 2010.


----------



## mr squishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epitope*
> 
> It was an Asus HD 6870 Reference style card. I think I bought it the day it was released in 2010.


Nice!


----------



## suprc4

Did anyone have to do this to a gtx 780 yet? I have one that sometimes the display driver will stop responding and it does it randomly in games. Sometimes after like 20 minutes, sometimes immediately. And I just got another 780 for sli and it was good for about a week I didn't have the display driver issues anymore. But the 2nd 780 I got has the reference cooler and hits 90c in every game I play no matter what and after a week it is artifcating now in every game very slightly. I could RMA the 2nd card as it has warranty but I was wondering if anyone had any luck doing this with the 780.

On a side note, years ago I used to buy "broken" graphics cards on ebay and would just reheat them with my heat gun for about 10 minutes and get them working again. Of course I couldn't fix every card with this method but I made big bugs like when I bought a 4870x2 for $50 broken and fixed it and sold for $350 haha.


----------



## psychophat

Its the same for all cards, just make sure you do and complete the steps on doing it right.


----------



## docertabum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychophat*
> 
> Its the same for all cards, just make sure you do and complete the steps on doing it right.


good to know that it applies for all cards







actually I already baked few cards, 8600gt, 8800gtx, recetnly gtx285, mobo from Asus A6T... the only card I couldnt revive was gtx 295.

Btw. any advice how to clean oven?







)


----------



## avkdm

I used a hooded bbq believe it or not, no smell or anything- maybe it doesnt necessarily need the heat reqd, however I went for 8 minutes or so , going by the temp on the hood gauge as required - lol.
So next time try a bbq- Its the aussie thing to do, make sure you are wearing your rubber thongs to ensure there is no static as well! The 5870 is still going after a few weeks.


----------



## Dettlef

Hello,

i own a GTX770 Palit 4GB. It shows artefacts. I read about "baking" and i'm thinking off to give it a try. I know i have do dissamble everything. But what happens with the plasic for example the power plug? will it stand or do i loss it? Is there a realiable howto somewhere?


----------



## psychophat

Read back a few pages, I have several posts with very detailed instructions so you won't mess up. The plug will be ok, remember do face up since your new and follow the guides.


----------



## JeJaRaLa

i bake a xfx double d r9 270x 8 min 390f i cover the capacitor whit aluminium i dont know if that protect them some , i left cooldown 40min in the oven whith the door closed and its working again.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dettlef*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> i own a GTX770 Palit 4GB. It shows artefacts. I read about "baking" and i'm thinking off to give it a try. I know i have do dissamble everything. But what happens with the plasic for example the power plug? will it stand or do i loss it? Is there a realiable howto somewhere?


It also depends on what type of atrificting you are getting if per say increasing gpu voltage or reducing clockspeeds removes the artifacts than bakeing most likely will not help. It is better to test this first before going through the hassle of bakeing.

Any way on bakeing sucesses I used my convection microwave oven to bake an ylod ps3 back to life (again)


----------



## psychophat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *docertabum*
> 
> Btw. any advice how to clean oven?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Baking soda, water and decent scrub. Don't hold back on the baking soda part, use sufficient amount of water to make it into paste and scrub it clean.

Dry it with cloth or paper towel and try not to let it drip to much on the bottom part, then let it dry out for several hours.


----------



## psychophat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dettlef*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> i own a GTX770 Palit 4GB. It shows artefacts. I read about "baking" and i'm thinking off to give it a try. I know i have do dissamble everything. But what happens with the plasic for example the power plug? will it stand or do i loss it? Is there a realiable howto somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> It also depends on what type of atrificting you are getting if per say increasing gpu voltage or reducing clockspeeds removes the artifacts than bakeing most likely will not help. It is better to test this first before going through the hassle of bakeing.
> 
> Any way on bakeing sucesses I used my convection microwave oven to bake an ylod ps3 back to life (again)
Click to expand...

As he said each type of problem has a solution, along this line cleaning is the first and cooling maintenance is your prerequisite before baking. Clean the HSF first then test or inspect the pads, all else you can proceed to replacing the thermal paste and pads. Then proceed to baking it afterwards if you've ruled out the maintenance part, neglect is your enemy and heat is the worst.


----------



## Dettlef

Ok thank you very much. Im note sure about "HSF" do you mean clening the Fans and the "cooling-rips"? I did it as far as i can with compressd air and locked fans of course. I checked also the thermalpaste of the GPU and relaced it.

I haven't checked the colling pads. Can they broke down? In case this is possible, can i use coolingpaste instead because i don't know where to get new pads.

The artefakts appears pretty soon. Also the windows desktop is a bit in the right half shaking. If you wish i could post here a sceenshot of "ingame" artefact, if this would help you to provide me a more specific solution or just the info that there is no hope anymore.

thank you very much so far.


----------



## psychophat

HSF, heatsink and fan . . . yes the fan and the fins. Don't use thermal paste on the thermal pads section use only thermal pads. If you've done with the cleaning, checking and have made sure the baking checklist (my older posts) is sufficed though artifacts persist you may start your path to baking and remember follow the guides or you can sum up the common procedures on this thread if my guide is a pain.


----------



## akroma

Hello mr psychophat







i dont know if you remember me









First of all thank you for all the help, to me and others, because Reading what you have answered to many people gave me the confidence (and the info) to bake my video card









i live in a country where its really expensive at this moment to get a new video card







so baking its a good option for me.

thanks to your advices and responses, i was able to bake my video card (GTX 570)
i have baked my card 3 times: the first time, it worked 100% fine, but at around 6 to 7 months it artifacted again, then i baked a second time and it artifacted again at around 6 months so i baked a third time (so 1 year on those 3 bakes) the problem is at this moment, the third bake,, but at only 45 after the third bake it artifacted again









there are a few things i want to ask to you









1) should i bake it a 4th time? and this time should i do anything different? maybe more time since it has been baked many times before? (i baked for 12.5 minutes, always doing progresive cooldowns, like the oven not totally open, then open, then out of the oven, etc)

2) maybe inverting the position of the video card at the moment of baking it?

3) one thing i am scared of is the oven







i know some say its dangerous for the health, but i mean, i thought (or i think) that applies to someone who Works as fixing video cards baking them, like doing it several times a week/month, but not if i do it like 3 or 4 times total over 1 year. what do you think? because for the same reason explained before, buying an oven is expensive here too







will it affect my health to do that? on the oven i prepare food? (i mean we rarely use the oven, like 1 time each 4 to 5 months, we use is the other things, like pan, frier, etc idk the name in english :c we use the "cooking hobs"?)

because the thing is, with sacrifice i can buy a new video card. but with polaris/pascal so close (at 3 to 4 months from now), idk what to do, if try to buy a card at around 150 usd or 180 usd and keep it, or buy a 730gt or something like that to hold while the new generation comes and then see what i can buy, or try to bake and hold with this gtx 570 until the new generation comes







150 to 180 for like gtx 950, r7 370, or r9 380 or gtx 960 is like 4 to 5 months of salary here









sorry for the Wall of text, and again, thanks for all. keep up the hard work


----------



## psychophat

Always happy to help to others, big thanks to OCN always.
*
Answers to your questions:*
1) Stop (answer my questions below)
2) Don't (I can't recommend that unless you've perfected the bake on one try)
3) If you use the oven for baking PCB components, always have running ventilation. And clean it afterwards, read previous post on a cheap way.

Yeah, having an alternative is always best . . . a 9800GTX or anything above would still take you far and cheap one still.

*My question to you:*
- Have you read or glanced one of my old posts where there's a checklist, if yes did you follow it or miss a step
- Could you recall and post your first and last bake details, step-by-step procedure, problems encountered, things replaced
- Could you remember and describe the artifact before the fist and last bake
- Indicate again how many months the first and second bake lasted
- Do you know what is a solder flux (for smd or cellphone repair in liquid form) and will you be able to acquire one if we need to go rambo


----------



## akroma

It was no surprise for me seeing your response







because i know you help everyone you can mr psycho







thanks for that, in name of everyone









now









1) yes ive read all the guides, well now re Reading them in detail i might have made some mistakes on the last bake, mostly on the leveledness of the tin foil thingies to support the video card. also i baked the first 2 times for around 12 min, then turned off the oven and like 10 minutes of cooldown with the oven closed, then 10 minutes with oven open a Little, then 10 minutes with oven open totally, then more minutes out of the oven. now, the last time, i think i might have omited the first cd with the door open , i think i went directly to 10 minutes with oven open a Little etc... my only real "sin" i think is not replacing the thermal pads on the memory







here its not so easy (and not so cheap) to find those, so i just use alcohol to clean them.

2) well it will sound very sad, but the greatest problem i encountered was gas lol, becase at that time we had the big gas crisis, so i had to go to my aunts house to bake it. appart from that, i think i did it like you recomended, the only thing was not replacing the thermal pads.
basically:

-cleaning all the dust and things with alcohol
-cleaning the thermal paste
-removing stickers
-tin foil on a plate or something to put in
-making 4 small thingies of tinfoil to put the card on it (but to be honest, i didnt measure the exact size, it was done as we say, al ojo porciento







which translates roughly to at eye percent







)
-pre heat
-the bake itself i dont remember for the first one if it was at 185°c or 180°c. for the third one was at like 185°c to 190°c (non digital oven)
-cooldown ramp (the first time as i explained in previously, the last one the same maybe without the first part of 10 minutes with oven off but closed door)
-thermal paste (i had artic silver 5 bought pre crisis, now i dont know if it can expire?, aparently not because my temps were never high after the bakes)
-rearm all
-10 minutes furmark stress test
-no thermal pads replacement









it all worked fine, with expected normal temperaturas on the core on the furmark, and on games.

3) the artifacs on the first bake was essentially the same as the last, red horizontal lines even on the bios, and entering Windows, even going to google etc, but on low resolution and no video card model recognizable on gpuz, drivers dont recognize the card either, etc. on the last bake (or last 2) it happened like this: random freezes like the 3 to 4 days before the crash. i had hard reset the pc to unfreeze, no mouse movement alt tab alt ctrl supr etc, the last ones was the same, random freezes but this time the last freeze before the crash the color of the images were like inverted, like the things White were black instead, with purple in the middle etc, then after hard reset, again red horizontal lines with capability to enter Windows but at low res no gpuz no driver recognizion etc.

4) tbh i am not 100% sure, but i think its like first bake: 6 to 7 months, 2nd bake 6 months (and third bake 45 days)

5) i searched on mercadolibre which is a ebay similar thing here and yes i found the solder flux, but tbh it seems like low quality ones :C

also 2 new things happened:

a) a friend of mine told me he can with a friend of his do a reflow using either heat gun or infrared, the only thing is they usually do that on cellphones, he asked me if i know a procedure or guide to do that on a video card, that he never reflowed a video card before









b) aparently there is a service of rebaling near my área, and it cost not too expensive, i mean it is, like 1 and a half month of salary, but i guess thats cheaper than the alternative, they claim it last for years, like 2 or 3, but i am not sure, what do u think?

c) remember i found the solder flux for sale, a not so good quality it seems tho









thank you again, and sorry for the Wall of text


----------



## daunow

????????????????????????


----------



## akroma

anyone?


----------



## psychophat

Lets pensar positivo su opciones:

Heatgun (NUNCA!!! . . . nunca . . . lol); si Infra-red; my spanish language has gone so bad, my grandparents would rise from the grave and beat me ****less if they hear how bad my spanish is now . . . lol. No haga heatgun since you've done oven baking it's just going backwards to ******ed land, I wouldn't advise it. You mentioned he has infra-red that's good to know. Another question did you use aluminum foil to cover the whole card or you did it bareback (hihih)? Hahahah . . . okay, reason is baking should be done only once (my perspective) because it's basically a pseudo re-flow process without the ramp timings and the uber expensive box along the line that you "the baker" doesn't have testing toys.

I asked about the aluminum foil because If you had covered everything on your initial bake and the issue persisted again within a couple of months it means that the cause may have been another component going bad initially. Issue or the root may be another most commonly the evil caps, seldomly the monster VRM and corrosion. Foiling the components serves as a test to rule out chip issue when the problem persists (wink* trade secret).

Take it to your friend's friend, which repairs cellphones (if he doesn't charge you or charges you cheaply) have him do a visual cap check, then capacitance test on the nearest the evil caps. If he sees any that are more than -10% on the uF have him replace it and have him go on from there. Well he would know already, as long as he doesn't charge big its cool. If he suggests re-ball it's 0.5mm balls . . . okay remember that and the ramp is lead-free he'll know that (probably).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> ????????????????????????


I've seen this video awhile back its Louis Rossmann, he reuploaded it I think (by memory, can't play loud the video . . . huhu . . . the baby is asleep), oh this is a new one, my bad . . . hahahah . . . he referrenced Linus's video. Louis is among my alter egos that I have, don't get me wrong, we have the same concept, toys (I got the legit, DIY's and ghetto versions), even the process are virtually the same our main difference is it's his work, me it's a hobby and for the personal gratification of accomplishment (I'm also virtually another ******* talker as well when it comes to neglect to components, but am a nice guy . . . lol).

From this video what he says it's all seriously true that's why my checklist is a pain to common folks, but in reality its only half of what the right process is done plus the whole repair part is skipped to cater those who want to bake (that sole reason). The component checking part is very crucial and as I've described it in the previous posts it's only good for those who don't have tools for soldering and testing (that part is skipped and goes to baking, since the followers here don't have the toys needed for doing the task, I said that already . . . hahahah). You'll learn a lot from this guy, but ordinarily people just want this and that less the other specific details.










Seriously . . . lol . . . somebody ****ed up on how baking is done, pfff . . . THERMAL PASTE !!! I see thermal paste, . . . hahahah . . . PFFF . . . OMG our *COMPUTER REPAIR GODDESS* isn't smiling . . . *SERIOUSLY!!!*


----------



## akroma

hello again









shame on you for not practicing spanish









hahah









well i used aluminum foil on the tray as seen on your pictures, not on the video card per se. i covered the tray with aluminum foil then put the video card on the foil balls that serves as support.

the first and second bake lasted for more than 6 months each, it was the third one that lasted for only 1 and a half month









so basically i ask my friend to test the capacitors? which ones are the evil caps?









also how would he use the infra red thing? i mean, there is an specific temperature range, cooldown patter, guide etc? for the use of infrared on video cards?

thanks again


----------



## psychophat

Nearest to the graphics processor and also the vrm and move on from there, you can advise him to test in between to save work time, If not just test the lot and remember where the negative faces (some people make this mistake, some).

Use the lead-free thermal ramp:



Tell him lead-free in case he wishes to ball it.


----------



## Deegan

yep been in this game for a bit and i totally agree with this man.


----------



## psychophat

In the same boat as you , . . . still we can't stop the masses from putting their hands into the darkness of baking because it's so fun . . . to venture to the unknown and the excitement of gambling if it'll work or not.

The sad thing is a lot of ******ed ass monkeys out there abuse this and do it to rip off unwary people who do not know jack ****, passing the knowledge and helping another to gain experience is an awesome but ripping people off pisses me the most.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suprc4*
> 
> Did anyone have to do this to a gtx 780 yet? I have one that sometimes the display driver will stop responding and it does it randomly in games. Sometimes after like 20 minutes, sometimes immediately. And I just got another 780 for sli and it was good for about a week I didn't have the display driver issues anymore. But the 2nd 780 I got has the reference cooler and hits 90c in every game I play no matter what and after a week it is artifcating now in every game very slightly. I could RMA the 2nd card as it has warranty but I was wondering if anyone had any luck doing this with the 780.
> 
> On a side note, years ago I used to buy "broken" graphics cards on ebay and would just reheat them with my heat gun for about 10 minutes and get them working again. Of course I couldn't fix every card with this method but I made big bugs like when I bought a 4870x2 for $50 broken and fixed it and sold for $350 haha.


For your first 780 it sounds more like an bad overclock try downloading MSI afterburner and increaseing the core voltage this will also help with your second card as you can increase the fan speed when gaming to cool it down.


----------



## olli3

Third time in this thread (it's becoming a diary for me!) with a successful bake on my 7970. Got it for free from my brother because it was broken and since then...

First bake April 2014
Second bake May 2015
Third bake March 2016.

Works perfectly every time, just requires a ~yearly stint in the oven I guess









What I did, same as last time...AMD 7970 reference - 200*C fan oven for 8 mins, left to cool inside oven with door 1 inch open until it was room temp.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olli3*
> 
> Third time in this thread (it's becoming a diary for me!) with a successful bake on my 7970. Got it for free from my brother because it was broken and since then...
> 
> First bake April 2014
> Second bake May 2015
> Third bake March 2016.
> 
> Works perfectly every time, just requires a ~yearly stint in the oven I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I did, same as last time...AMD 7970 reference - 200*C fan oven for 8 mins, left to cool inside oven with door 1 inch open until it was room temp.


with oven preheated??


----------



## olli3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> with oven preheated??


Yep. I actually wasn't sure if I should do it preheated or not, but thats how I did it the last two times so thought I'd just stick with it. Not preheating seems a little too hard to control and be exact with the method for me, plus if I cared that much I wouldn't be sticking hardware in my oven to begin with haha.


----------



## christoph

good, it was just to have it clear in the times of baking


----------



## Bronx-ZA

Hi All,

I'm new here. Just created this account to say that this worked for me too.
My GTX 670 had no signal when installing drivers.
After Baking in the Oven at 180' for 8 mins.

Card is ALIVE again.

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## akroma

Hello everyone in overclock.net









and hi mr psychophat









after a long wait my friend was too busy and i couldnt send him the card to reflow using infra red







so i had to bake it again

this time i made more enphasis in the levelness of the card, and had a longer cooldown time.

well the card worked again, this will be the 4th bake







(it lasted 6 months after the first and the second bake, 40 days after the third bake)

i didnt see any bloated capacitor, i reaplied thermal paste etc.

it ran 10 minutes of furmark with no problems, at 86°c max temp (accroding to nvidia official page, max temp for my video gtx 570 is 97°c so i think i am ok on temps)

so far its been like 4 days with no problems

the only unusual thing is i Hear a noise when some demanding games are running, at first it sounds like something is hitting the fan, but not as when u need to apply oil (that sound is similar to a woodripper, while the sound i have at this moment is like idk something hitting the fan, or dont know how to describe it)

i guess ill apply oil anyways to the fan







thanks again all

any recomendation? because of the sound thing?

ill put updates if it gets fixed with oil .D


----------



## marik123

My office PC 768MB GTX460 has been having a driver stop responding issue ever since I got it and this morning when I get back to my office, it died. Screen shows artifacts everywhere and the card and even revert back to stock 675mhz / 3600mhz still doesn't work. My last resort is to dissemble the card, strip the brackets, heatsink/fan and put the card into my mini toaster, baked it for 375F 8 minutes, waited 20 minutes to cool down, put it back to my system and it worked.









Although one of the plastic VRM seems to be melted a little due to the 375F heat, but works like a charm. I will be doing more testing today to confirm. Not bad for a card I been using for 1 year, got it off ebay for $20 including shipping and been running at 950mhz @ 1.137v for couple months until it was fried.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychophat*
> 
> Nearest to the graphics processor and also the vrm and move on from there, you can advise him to test in between to save work time, If not just test the lot and remember where the negative faces (some people make this mistake, some).
> 
> Use the lead-free thermal ramp:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell him lead-free in case he wishes to ball it.


Possibly going to give this a try on a broken 290 i've been given.

What do you think of this method @psychophat








SOURCE http://makezine.com/2015/04/15/diy-open-source-reflow-oven/


----------



## greentag

I've baked a couple cards myself. This "solution" last a handful of months, and this is why.......


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greentag*
> 
> I've baked a couple cards myself. This "solution" last a handful of months, and this is why.......


Yes i've seen this rant video before and understand his point.

I'm looking to try going higher temp for less time as in the graph shown


----------



## stoker

You know he does have a good point, well i might try lower temps first

STARTS from 7.02






NEW Video


----------



## greentag

I don't think you understand his point. It's not an issue of cracked solder joints under the die. The issue is within the die itself.

Heating it at lower temps isn't going to fix your dead gpu for long term.

You could sprinkle magic fairy dust and say a prayer in every known language while heating it up. *It won't fix it.*


----------



## stoker

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *greentag*
> 
> You could sprinkle magic fairy dust and say a prayer in every known language while heating it up. *It won't fix it.*


Well i was going to try that too.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *greentag*
> 
> I don't think you understand his point. It's not an issue of cracked solder joints under the die. The issue is within the die itself.
> 
> Heating it at lower temps isn't going to fix your dead gpu for long term.


Yes i understand all the points he is making. Dead flip chip heat to 120-140C may make it work again for abit longer, solder doesn't melt to 217C. Problem not the solder but chip or other component. 5-10% of the time solder joints cracked

It does not bother me if it doesn't fix it


----------



## greentag

Oh, ok. I thought from this statement
Quote:


> well i might try lower temps first


that you were insistent that heating it up was the fix as long as you lower the temp.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greentag*
> 
> Oh, ok. I thought from this statement
> that you were insistent that heating it up was the fix as long as you lower the temp.


Yes i know this is not a true fix, really just a bandaid repair.

The reason why I said lower temp is because Louis mentions heating the chip a lower temp can help bandaid the gpu instead of burning the whole board at higher temps and damaging another component.

I'm going to try both temps, got nothing to lose. If it gets it going again great.


----------



## greentag

It'll most likely work. Like I said, I've done a couple and had success bringing them back, granted it lasted like 3-5 months on both if memory serves.

Only true, long lasting success I had, was on a PS3. Fix lasted a little over 2 years until my buddy sold it. I assume it still worked a while after as well.

May I suggest using a heat gun? Tinfoil the whole board, cut out a square where the die is, blast it for 7 minutes in a rotating pattern.


----------



## stoker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greentag*
> 
> May I suggest using a heat gun? Tinfoil the whole board, cut out a square where the die is, blast it for 7 minutes in a rotating pattern.


Its a great idea, I've actually been already researching this alternative way and about to purchase a good heat gun.

I already have a laser temp gun, and everything else I need.

So will report back when i have time to get it done


----------



## MAFIAA

SUCCESS!

I had a POS evga 660ti refurb laying around that only worked for 1 day. After that it would crash every damn time the driver loaded up.

I stuck it in the oven at 385F for 10 mins and this whore works. It didn't even give off any fumes.
edit: Had to rebake at 400F, but it's stable under stress, now. SHAKE N BAKE


----------



## psychophat

@Bronx-ZA if people kept reporting their success this thread would be like this awesome thread I loved following.

@akroma if you've deducted that it's the fan, then oil it . . . it's those seweng machine oil thinggy okay not car oil, cooking oil or baby oil . . . meh heheheh.

@stoker yes indeed you may follow that, have you finish the checking and cleaning part before you do our awesome baking experience, make sure you do it pays to be mindful to the little parts? That's an awesome oven, (didn't watch the video) but I can feel its aura emanating that it was made for baking.

@greentag not to push you off but you do know that the name of this thread is *Bake your Graphics Card in the Oven Fix " IT WORKED"*, correct?

This is where common people:
- *WHO HAVE NO TOOLS*
- *NO BACKGROUND ABOUT FIXING COMPUTER BOARDS*
- *NO SPARE MONEY TO HAVE IT FIXED*

That want to experience accomplishing something for themselves and that *ordinary people too can fix things by themselves and using only what they have*. Its not always the right way, I admit there are a lot of undesirables in the real world that use this kind of method to do a temporary fix and resell those items. But it doesn't mean that it does not work, because it does in a way especially if you do it properly, if some part of the needed process is done correctly its okay for some. And for those who can't afford a replacement this is a miracle, so don't diss the opportunity for others to choose their option or for them to experience the art of D-I-Y.

You know oven baking works not only graphics cards but on nearly a whole assortment of components the process it follows is from the re-flow process.

As much as I like that guy please don't rely from a Youtube video, believe me I know; I've been fixing stuff and have been online since the time of the hardcard . . . lol . . . OMG I'm a dinosaur @ age 37


----------



## Bronx-ZA

@psychophat - Thanks: My Card Still going Strong!!!


----------



## greentag

Quote:


> @greentag not to push you off but you do know that the name of this thread is Bake your Graphics Card in the Oven Fix " IT WORKED", correct?
> 
> This is where common people:
> - WHO HAVE NO TOOLS
> - NO BACKGROUND ABOUT FIXING COMPUTER BOARDS
> - NO SPARE MONEY TO HAVE IT FIXED
> 
> That want to experience accomplishing something for themselves and that ordinary people too can fix things by themselves and using only what they have. Its not always the right way, I admit there are a lot of undesirables in the real world that use this kind of method to do a temporary fix and resell those items. But it doesn't mean that it does not work, because it does in a way especially if you do it properly, if some part of the needed process is done correctly its okay for some. And for those who can't afford a replacement this is a miracle, so don't diss the opportunity for others to choose their option or for them to experience the art of D-I-Y.
> 
> You know oven baking works not only graphics cards but on nearly a whole assortment of components the process it follows is from the re-flow process.
> 
> As much as I like that guy please don't rely from a Youtube video, believe me I know; I've been fixing stuff and have been online since the time of the hardcard . . . lol . . . OMG I'm a dinosaur @ age 37 biggrin.gif


I'm not bringing the message of, "OMG don't do this it doesn't work and no one should attempt to do this even for a temp fix!"

I'm stating that this is not a permanent fix in 98% of cases. As said by the magic man in the video (the one that actually does this for a living) has sated.

Anecdotal evidence is coming from you and I, as I have also done this. The man in the video has actual proof, and practice.

I'm 32, not that age matters here.

I would simply post a disclaimer that this is not a permanent fix. I keep seeing people with like one post coming on here and losing their minds thinking they just refurbed their own cards, they didn't.

Put some facts out there, and some evidence (like I did).

False hope and misinformation ain't cool.


----------



## stoker

Well reporting it did not work on this 290. After heating 8min 250c heat gun 15cm away this card now shows black screen and b2 in bios.

Dead most likely


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stoker*
> 
> Well reporting it did not work on this 290. It had vertical lines on boot and crash before windows.
> After heating 8min 250c heat gun 15cm away this card now shows black screen and b2 in bios.
> Dead most likely


With an 290 I would allways try an bios flash to an stock bios first as some one could have tried an unlock or flashed an 8gb bios both would cause those symptoms if not add vcore to the dpm's in the bios if none of those worked then I would go for bake. This also goes for 6950's and furyes as both have unlocks that are easily doable but an bit harder to recover from if it goes wrong for the non tech savvy people of the world.


----------



## ITAngel

Interesting thing I tell ya, I heard abut people putting cards in the oven and fixing them also CPUs. I won't have though of that but is cool it works. =) I may try it someday, maybe add a little bit of cooking oil to it with some seasoning. Hahahah


----------



## ronnin426850

So far I have baked:
1 x HD4870 (worked)
2 x 8800 GTS (worked)
1 x 8800 GT (worked)
1 x 8800 GTX (worked)
1 x 9600 GT (worked)
1 x 275 GTX (worked)
1 x 560Ti (didn't work)
1 x R9 280X (worked)

8 out of 9 ain't bad


----------



## psychophat

congratulations !!!


----------



## accskyman

Worked!

EVGA GTX 570, was a refurbished one I bought years ago from EVGA B-Stock, it was quite a good deal at the time, blower type.

I actually had it in a computer I sold to a friend and replaced with a 270x I had after he said it stopped working.

It would work with the default GPU driver from windows and in safe mode but as soon as the driver tried to load it would crash and reboot.

I just tore it apart, cleaned it up and baked at 385 for 9 minutes. Let cool for about an hour and put it all back together, replacing the pads/thermal paste. Booted windows fine (default driver as expected) Installed Nvidia driver and rebooted, viola it works. Will edit this post if it stops in the near future, but I suspect it overheated in my friends computer- he had it tucked away with fans mostly blocked, I corrected this.


----------



## christoph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *accskyman*
> 
> Worked!
> 
> EVGA GTX 570, was a refurbished one I bought years ago from EVGA B-Stock, it was quite a good deal at the time, blower type.
> 
> I actually had it in a computer I sold to a friend and replaced with a 270x I had after he said it stopped working.
> 
> It would work with the default GPU driver from windows and in safe mode but as soon as the driver tried to load it would crash and reboot.
> 
> I just tore it apart, cleaned it up and baked at 385 for 9 minutes. Let cool for about an hour and put it all back together, replacing the pads/thermal paste. Booted windows fine (default driver as expected) Installed Nvidia driver and rebooted, viola it works. Will edit this post if it stops in the near future, but I suspect it overheated in my friends computer- he had it tucked away with fans mostly blocked, I corrected this.


if you gonna keep using it, keep track of how long it last working


----------



## accskyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christoph*
> 
> if you gonna keep using it, keep track of how long it last working


For sure. As of now it's just in an extra system sitting here, but was going to set it up for the kids/wife to use-- but they all have laptops so unsure how often that will be.


----------



## webhito

Howdy folks!
Just got my hands on a friends MSI gtx gaming 970, has a bit of sag to it and for some reason if not pushed to level ( sometimes even higher ) the card gets white horizontal lines on parts of the screen, does this by any chance sound like a cracked or loose solder joint that could be fixed by baking it?


----------



## dogroll

I baked my 7870 3 months ago and now it's crashing again, gonna try another bake otherwise I will replace it with the cheapo RX 460 (or maybe find a used 7970 on ebay).

Is it safe to bake more than once?


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogroll*
> 
> I baked my 7870 3 months ago and now it's crashing again, gonna try another bake otherwise I will replace it with the cheapo RX 460 (or maybe find a used 7970 on ebay).
> 
> Is it safe to bake more than once?


from what I have read, some folks have done several bakes to fix the same failing card.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Howdy folks!
> Just got my hands on a friends MSI gtx gaming 970, has a bit of sag to it and for some reason if not pushed to level ( sometimes even higher ) the card gets white horizontal lines on parts of the screen, does this by any chance sound like a cracked or loose solder joint that could be fixed by baking it?


Yes, same happened to my 280X.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Yes, same happened to my 280X.


Cheers, I guess tomorrow is baking day.

At what temperature did you set your oven and for how long did you cook it?


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Cheers, I guess tomorrow is baking day.
> 
> At what temperature did you set your oven and for how long did you cook it?


I don't remember exactly. But after melting a 560Ti, I set it a few notches lower than what is generally recommended. I think it was around 190C, I set it to 150C or smth. I keep it in around 10-12 minutes.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Just happened upon this thread, and I gotta say, I was really skeptical it would work for as long as it has, but I had to bake my 7870 quite a few months back now and have been gaming on it and overclocking like normal, and it's still going...I planned to have replaced it by now, but just haven't gotten around to it. Wonder how long it might work like this? The reason I had to bake it though is because of some driver error where the fans got stuck at 30% while I was gaming and I didn't notice...crashed out of a game, was over 115 C or something in Afterburner, and artifacting on desktop, and then even in BIOS menus on a reboot. Figured the card was borked anyway, why not clean it up and give it a shot. And, despite my usual luck, it worked







I tried it on another card many years ago though and it wasn't successful. But that card full on quit with no display at all.


----------



## tayroneh

My gpu (EVGA GTX 460) was giving me some problems, after a crash, it wasn't installing the driver anymore, SO wasn't starting, was getting blue screen, then I was reading some ways to fix on forums, I did flash the bios but didn't work, then I make a very good cleaning up with isopropilic acohol, and did bake at 150-180c for 12 minutes and I made it! ITS VERY F**KING WORKING! So guys do not have doubt! BAKE IT


----------



## Nihilanth

.


----------



## VIGORPICTURES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilanth*
> 
> Hey guys, I bookmarked this brilliant thread ages ago knowing I'd probably need it one day and lo and behold, that day finally arrived. Following this thread as a general guide, I successfully baked a dead 7200 GS for testing purposes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now onto my main card - https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/R7850-Twin-Frozr-2GD5OC.html#hero-overview Its dying (two strips of vertical green lines in the centre and on the extreme right of my screen) so I have decided to bake it. Since its out of warranty, got nothing to lose.
> 
> Problem is that I can't seem to remove the fan header from the PCB. I have tried prying it apart till my fingers were literally bleeding, tried pliers, tried sticking pins inside the holes at each end and popping it up but it won't budge. My question is is it permanently glued on there? As in can't remove it like you can with other cards? The 7200 GS's came out just fine.
> 
> Which leads me to my second question - can I stick the card in the oven with the fan header still on? Does it HAVE to be removed? What if I just wrapped it with some aluminium foil?
> 
> If it has to be removed, then anyone got any other tips how to?
> 
> Edit : Also is it ok to use rubbing alcohol on those tiny metal blocks around the GPU processor? There's thermal grease all over them that I haven't been able to remove.


Hi!
Few moths ago I've baked old geForce 7300 witk fan header still on pcb. I've wrapped it with aluminium folil, nothing bad happened. Temps were 180 oC and 11 minutes (chip upwards). I am a big fan of wrapping every connectors and caps with foil. If You want, try to cover fan header with one layer of foil firmly and then second (keeping some space between) layer.

I've never used rubbing alcohol (what % of alco You have?). Sometimes they add ingrediens that are good for humans, but maybe not for electronics. Ever fought about Isopropyl alcohol? I don't know how it is priced where You live (I'm from Poland) The more % of alcohol the better - okk, now I'm feeling like junkie xD

Greetings


----------



## Majestic_Lizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majestic_Lizard*
> 
> *Update:
> The 8800 GT below still works perfectly. However, I took things a step farther. I modified the original BIOS so that the card runs at the stock settings of a 9800 GT EE, but with the fan always at 100%. This way the card never really gets very hot. Note that I did not actually use the 9800 GT EE BIOS as that would have caused the flash to fail.
> 
> It can play Crysis on all high for about half an hour and it only gets to about 48 C. There is a sacrifice of a few frames due to the reduced clock speeds, but I feel confident that the lower clock speeds & higher fan speed will prevent it from malfunctioning again.
> 
> 8800 GT SC is 650 and 950
> 9800 GT EE is 550 and 900
> 
> Anytime a card fails and has to be repaired in this manner I strongly recommend slightly under-clocking the card and turning the fans up as high as possible. The expanding and contracting of the materials due to temperature is what causes the malfunction, so keeping temperatures consistently cool should prolong the life of the card.*


Half a decade after it was baked in an oven, this 8800 GT still works just fine. Too bad it is next to worthless after ten years.

However, my GTX 660--only a few years old--was killed by Windows 10. Didn't overheat. Windows 10 did something very strange that destroyed it. I've talked to many other people that have seen this happen. I've had Windows 10 on many machines with no problems, but it killed that particular card.


----------



## Nihilanth

.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majestic_Lizard*
> 
> Half a decade after it was baked in an oven, this 8800 GT still works just fine. Too bad it is next to worthless after ten years.
> 
> However, my GTX 660--only a few years old--was killed by Windows 10. Didn't overheat. Windows 10 did something very strange that destroyed it. I've talked to many other people that have seen this happen. I've had Windows 10 on many machines with no problems, but it killed that particular card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilanth*
> 
> Yeah I already baked my card with the fan header wrapped in aluminium foil one day after I posted here. Nothing melted and the card's working fine right now.
> 
> I baked a completely dead 7200gs before as a test run and even that started working. So that's 2-0 to my oven so far. I bought it dirt cheap on a local classified site just for baking purpose. Best 7 bucks I ever spent. Its so old and beat up, it has analog dials and looks like it has survived a nuclear apocalypse but its a GPU necromancer that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it doesn't seem to have high alcohol content but it works fine. Speaking of alcohol, now I feel like having a drink or two.
> ?? How can Windows 10 kill a card?


The driver that Nvidia supplied to Microsoft for Windows10 was bugged, it messed up with voltage and cooling, many old Nvidia cards died.


----------



## ImpulseReaction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaltTheWalt*
> 
> Think this will work on most cards or just 280s?


Linus did it to an SSD and a 780


----------



## weespid

Could be bad connection in the pci slot try in an different mobo or slot first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Cheers, I guess tomorrow is baking day.
> 
> At what temperature did you set your oven and for how long did you cook it?


----------



## Unit Igor

Hello
Can i do this in my wife owen, will she be able to cook after. I mean does it leave some smell?
Thank you


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unit Igor*
> 
> Hello
> Can i do this in my wife owen, will she be able to cook after. I mean does it leave some smell?
> Thank you


It does leave a plastic/metallic smell, but it wears off quickly. If you do it at noon, it should be perfectly ok to cook by evening.


----------



## Unit Igor

Thank you very much.


----------



## Unit Igor

One thing more. Do you turn on oven fan? My wife saying oven fan gives 20 degrees more.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unit Igor*
> 
> One thing more. Do you turn on oven fan? My wife saying oven fan gives 20 degrees more.


Tough question. Depends on the oven, I guess. Fan is not supposed to give more degrees, but more "toastyness"







Also, make sure that the degrees that you set on the oven are the real degrees that it makes, because when mine is set to 150C, it actually does about 170C, and 20C more can melt stuff on a GPU.


----------



## Unit Igor

Ok i got to report one more satisfying user of this thread. Thanks to first guy that have this came to his mind, thanks to thread owner, and thanks ronnin.
And to those that are against this i would love to see them in my situation, high price of pc parts in Europe, 100 mils from first pc store, thousand things asking to be bought before graphic card and of course two children, plus one big question, why they make soldering so lousy, is it extra profit?
Thanks again a thousand times.


----------



## ImpulseReaction

Planned Obsolescence
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unit Igor*
> 
> plus one big question, why they make soldering so lousy, is it extra profit?
> Thanks again a thousand times.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unit Igor*
> 
> Ok i got to report one more satisfying user of this thread. Thanks to first guy that have this came to his mind, thanks to thread owner, and thanks ronnin.
> And to those that are against this i would love to see them in my situation, high price of pc parts in Europe, 100 mils from first pc store, thousand things asking to be bought before graphic card and of course two children, plus one big question, why they make soldering so lousy, is it extra profit?
> Thanks again a thousand times.


it is an common mith that it is soldering but really it is the waffers in the flipchip design hget warped and the bump that carrey current through an layer begin to make bad contact if your card died in this way don't let it run at the same tempture try like 10*lower even if it kills performance (lower clocks / volts ) to minimize the warping as tempture changes more tempture variance more wafers move = faster broken card look up Louis rossman on YouTube for an better explanation of this. and psychophat`s posts In this thred for alot more tips and info on maximizing the life of your card. and what steps to take if it is dead again


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> it is an common mith that it is soldering but really it is the waffers in the flipchip design hget warped and the bump that carrey current through an layer begin to make bad contact


The bumps you mention _are_ solder balls.

There are solderballs connecting the flip chip to it's substrate, and then the substrate to the PCB. Most issues that can be fixed via baking are with the later...thermal stresses can fracture weak solder balls causing them to carry current intermittently or not at all. Re-flowing the solder can often repair this.


----------



## hinokakera

It's alive! My girlfriend's ASUS GTX 560Ti and my MSI GTX 470 are working, in both situations I did:

1. Removed Heatsink,fan and all evidence of thermal paste.
2. Pre-heated oven to 220C (about 10minutes)
3. Placed baking tray, aluminium foil and card ( face up, you don't want the chip and capacitors to fall) into middle of the oven.
4. ** After 12 mins removed the card, allowed it to cool ( 220C all the time in the oven) about 1 hour in room temperature. **
5. Reapplied thermal paste and put the fan, heatsink and all together in place.

- Both cards had artifacts before the oven method. I baked the ASUS GTX 560Ti about 3-4 months ago and still rocking.
The GTX 470 I did the baking yesterday ( 08/29/2016) and is working now.

- Both I downclocked the core clock about 40-60Mhz, memory clock about 100-200Mhz and did a bios mod to lower the voltages and flashed with NVFLASH.

OFF: You maybe asking "Why your girlfriend have a GTX 560Ti and you are using a GTX 470?", I'ts because I sold my GTX 660Ti to wait for the GTX 1060, but i don't have all the money yet.


----------



## psychophat

An answer to somebody's question re: *using Ethyl*:

My oven is a cooking oven that most people have. 62% hand sanitizer is an absolutely a NO . . . Ethyl . . . is another NO but is usable. IPA is recommended because when it evaporates it doesn't normally leave any residue unless its a low grade/composition and is safe for animals. IPA at 60% requires a bit of drying time (seriously) lower than 60% requires drying time patience, also on some cases you need to brush the parts off several times to clear any residues when it's completely dry. Ethyl is if high grade is actually usable to pcb cleaning else it can be much worst . . . seriously . . . it can cause **** to hit the fan due to the fact that manufacturers include other chemicals that are not actually suitable for pcb cleaning thus requiring you to do more work in cleaning after drying to completely remove any residue it may leave.

Try to go a pharmacy or drug store they normally have *IPA* that its the one they sell for *general use* type of alcohol.
- isopropyl alcohol
- propan-2-ol
- isopropanol
- dimethyl carbinol

There are other types of usable alcohol or solvents but I don't think it'll be safe for you to use.
- rubbing alcohol also is a viable and safe alternative
- denatured alcohol/ethanol
- distilled water is okay but requires a hefty drying time and post cleaning
- other solvents off the shelf requires you to do some ratio mixing to not melt or damage board components but is also an viable alternative
- CD-ROM/DVD cleaners are also usable.

*IF ETHYL IS THE ONLY CHOICE AND YOU REQUIRE MAJOR CLEANING*
1. this means that you cannot buy from anywhere on this planet, seriously IPA has gone is extinct
2. do not do this if your just being lazy in searching, lol . . . joke . . . just do it
3. after cleaning have patience to let it dry out especially when water is involved
4. you can skip the indented if its just light-to-medium cleaning
5. you may skip certain steps depending on your mood . . . bwahahah

- you may *GAMBLE*, meaning if you fakk up on the drying or any procedure . . . it'll be a sad day when you fire it up . . . joke
- patience is your friend, seriously
- all parts have been disassembled
- card is bare and have been cleaned fully or partially scrubbed off with a light bristled toothbrush
- you can do this with your 62% ethyl (not the hand sanitizer)
- wash with dish washing liquid
- light brushing with toothbrush
- while under slow running tap water
- apply light shaking to remove excess water
- dry with blower (avoid too much heat or pressure)
- pour over the 62% ethyl alcohol
- run down in one direction the toothbrush with light pressure only
- or cotton buds is also . . . okay
- do several passes and continuous pouring of alcohol
- do this under one minute only less is better (1 ONLY, do not exceed)
- having someone to help you pour or hold is good)
- dry with blower (avoid too much heat or pressure)
- extended air drying if needed or just being cautious

*Baking Time !!!*


----------



## jleslie246

I just baked my 780. It had bad artifacting. Increasing voltage up to 1.3V helped about 50%. Baking it helped about another 25% but it still has some artifacting. Im just going to run it for a while and see if it gets better or worse on its own.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I just baked my 780. It had bad artifacting. Increasing voltage up to 1.3V helped about 50%. Baking it helped about another 25% but it still has some artifacting. Im just going to run it for a while and see if it gets better or worse on its own.


Have you tried playing with the clocks?


----------



## Jeptil0t

Just a quick report on my success with GPU baking!

I had an R9 290 that had seen some serious abuse, plenty of OCing on custom BIOS with a Kraken X31 + Kraken G10 installed on it. Retrospectively I think the GPU block was pressure mounted way, way too tight as you could see the PCB bending slightly around the mounting area which may have lead to some cracked electrical circuits or solders. It also has noticeable GPU sag due it's early life running at 90c with reference cooler.

The card was working fine for 2 years OCed on water, then all of a sudden displaying a multitude of red pixelation artifacts across the screen in desktop, about 5 minutes in it would go to black screen and no longer output a display signal. Removing the custom BIOS, blasting drivers and testing in multiple machines confirmed the card was cactus.

So I popped the ol' champ into the oven at 200C for 7 minutes, pulled it out, strapped the waterblock back on (with way less tension) and fired it up!

Much to my surprise it now works perfectly!

One thing I did notice was that there was a small circular marking on the center of the GPU die that did not come off with alcohol and some moderate effort, it looked to be from too much tension from a non flat water block surface. I was sure looking at it that I had damaged the GPU die and may be out of luck. Interestingly enough once out of the oven the mark was totally gone.Not sure what that means if anything, but an interesting observation nonetheless.

I was very skeptical of this at first, though the results speak for themselves. Regardless of the science behind what's actually happening here, as people seem to be conflicted somewhat, it does do the trick when you have nothing left to try.

I will report back on lifespan of how long this mod actually lasts, as I have seen multiple people report it's only a temporary fix, though no one report back to confirm after a successful bake how long before their card died once again. I would also be interested to know if baking would be something that would work more than once.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeptil0t*
> 
> Just a quick report on my success with GPU baking!
> 
> I had an R9 290 that had seen some serious abuse, plenty of OCing on custom BIOS with a Kraken X31 + Kraken G10 installed on it. Retrospectively I think the GPU block was pressure mounted way, way too tight as you could see the PCB bending slightly around the mounting area which may have lead to some cracked electrical circuits or solders. It also has noticeable GPU sag due it's early life running at 90c with reference cooler.
> 
> The card was working fine for 2 years OCed on water, then all of a sudden displaying a multitude of red pixelation artifacts across the screen in desktop, about 5 minutes in it would go to black screen and no longer output a display signal. Removing the custom BIOS, blasting drivers and testing in multiple machines confirmed the card was cactus.
> 
> So I popped the ol' champ into the oven at 200C for 7 minutes, pulled it out, strapped the waterblock back on (with way less tension) and fired it up!
> 
> Much to my surprise it now works perfectly!
> 
> One thing I did notice was that there was a small circular marking on the center of the GPU die that did not come off with alcohol and some moderate effort, it looked to be from too much tension from a non flat water block surface. I was sure looking at it that I had damaged the GPU die and may be out of luck. Interestingly enough once out of the oven the mark was totally gone.Not sure what that means if anything, but an interesting observation nonetheless.
> 
> I was very skeptical of this at first, though the results speak for themselves. Regardless of the science behind what's actually happening here, as people seem to be conflicted somewhat, it does do the trick when you have nothing left to try.
> 
> I will report back on lifespan of how long this mod actually lasts, as I have seen multiple people report it's only a temporary fix, though no one report back to confirm after a successful bake how long before their card died once again. I would also be interested to know if baking would be something that would work more than once.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I just baked my 780. It had bad artifacting. Increasing voltage up to 1.3V helped about 50%. Baking it helped about another 25% but it still has some artifacting. Im just going to run it for a while and see if it gets better or worse on its own.


Have you tried playing with the clocks?

This is quite an small thread but is quite old now op posted this when his GTX 260 was new if you listen to phycophat (keep the card cooler with than before ) it should last an while but as for lenghts before re bake any where from years to weeks but I would say generally 3 months to an year. But it is completely luck of the draw my ps3 lasted 1 week before having to rebake I have not touched it and will not untill I do the fan mod because Sony was ******ed and let's it sit on the menu at 80+ °C


----------



## psychophat

Been awhile whew, no new baking for me lately . . . sob*.

Someone asked sometime ago on how do you identify the faulty parts, here's a quickie based on experience:

- you check in computer display anomaly's depending on which you'll know what would cause it and where
- you check on hardware visually for inability or functionality (if a part(s) works or not)
- you check on hardware visual damages IC or other components
- you check on hardware residual specks / touch / smell
- you check on hardware misaligned components

From here is your base foundation where you'll start off your work. Then on you can take the easy path to baking or the super tedious hard path on which you do some more thing and end up desoldering each component to test them individually . . . HURAH !!! My life in GPU baking on a quickie.








Hope it helps you choose your path.


----------



## esquizonauta

Hey guys just created an account to post and tell you that IT WORKED!!!! This method fixed my EVGA GTX560 1024MB.

I removed the fans and all the stickers from the card, cleaned everything, placed it in the preheated electrical oven for 8mins CPU looking upwards (Heat coming from under and obove the card at the same time). Got it out and waited for it to cool out.. it smelled a little like burnt metal, re-placed the fans.. inserted it.. it worked.. installed Nvidea drivers, restarted.. EVERYTHING IS WORKING LIKE A CHARM.. i've been playin Rocket League, Skyrim and XCOM2 for hours now with no problems.. the card is even working cooler than before..reaching 61ºC tops (before it was reaching around 83ºC).

So i just wanted to thank you all very much, especially psychophat! While doing this procedure i felt so dumb.. i never thought it would actually work.. and when it did i was just waiting for it to fail and blue screen on me.. but so far i just revived my beloved card







.

Some Before/After photos:

Card Before Going In


Card after coming out


Me playing Skyrim










Thank you all again and good luck!


----------



## simfreak47

I'm an idiot lol.

I put a R7 250 in upside down an a capacitor fell out and a little box thing with a coil inside with the label "1R0" fell out as well.

Soldered them back in, but the card still isn't working. Going to try baking again and hopefully I'll get something out of it. Baked it at 390/F for 9 minutes on the initial run.


----------



## psychophat

Aren't you on a bit on high side by 20c on 390f . . . WHAT !!! WHY !!! . . . the inductor fell off.


----------



## Majestic_Lizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majestic_Lizard*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add one more success story. (Original post from 7 January 2011).
> 
> I received an 8800 GT from a guy who had been playing games with the card, but with no fan on the card at all. The story is that someone else tried to clean out a computer with a high powered air hose (designed for filling up car tires) and blew all of the fan blades right off of the fan. That person gave the card to my friend. My friend used it to play games and tried compensating for the missing fan by sticking a case fan underneath the card. That didn't work and damaged the card. My friend gave the card to me. This card showed artifacting right in the BIOS and could not even boot into windows.
> 
> As the card was trash anyway, I disassembled it. Just in case the "oven-trick" actually worked I wanted the fan to be able to cool the card down. Unfortunately, after disassembling the card I found that the 8800 GT fan has a unique design; it fits into the cooler and blows air both toward the card and through the vents. Small fans I have lying around are not the right size and shape. I replaced all of the fan blades by hand with pieces of zip-tie cut to the same length as the original blades. Attached them with bonding glue.
> 
> I then baked the video card in the oven for 8 minutes at 380 degrees. I let it cool off for 30 minutes, reassembled it, and tried it out. *It showed no artifacting and booted right into windows. First I tried Titan Quest, then I tried Crysis. So far, no problems.* The only issue is that the repaired fan does not work as well as it did originally as the new blades are heavier and create more drag. I have to turn the fan up to 100 percent to get the card to idle at 45 - 47 C. However, as I've found from reading articles online, the original fan was not much better.
> 
> However, if anyone has a dead 8800 GT / 9800 GT reference card with the fan in tact... I'd be interested in the fan alone.
> 
> I'm going to leave the card in a system and I will leave that system on for a few days, just to see if it lasts.


October 2017. Baked 8800 GT still works.

The problem with Louis Rossmann's video is that his definition of success and our definition are not the same. He's totally right. But he's talking about something else if you really listen to what he's saying.

His definition of successfully repairing a video card would be to restore it to full functionality--which will never happen through baking, reballing, reflowing, or any other ghetto trick. So by his definition, it doesn't work. He's against people baking things to work temporarily and then charging other people for a "repair". We aren't talking about that.

Our definition of success is to simply get a piece of junk to work for a few weeks or months so that we get a little more life out of it. We aren't claiming to have permanently fixed anything. We aren't charging people for repairs.

Rossmann also overlooks the value of a temporary GPU fix. In the case of laptop motherboards, getting the laptop to work temporarily by reflowing, reballing, or baking can be beneficial as it can allow you to log on as the administrator and remove windows encryption and user permissions from data, then move the data off the drive. This way you don't have to connect drives externally and play around with all of the encrypted data for hours and hours just to get some quicken files or excel spread sheets.

So, Rossmann is correct. However, he is not really on the same page we are. He's talking about baking being unacceptable for professional repairs (none of us are making that argument). Again this thread isn't about professionally repairing video cards through ingenious feats of engineering; it is about rigging junk to work for a little while longer.

In the case of my card, what Rossman is talking about doesn't apply. The GPU, the RAM, and solder balls weren't damaged. There are micro-fractures in the traces leading to the DVI ports from when a previous owner decided to clean his ATX case out with a 300+ PSI car tire inflator. This literally blew the card out of the case and blew half the capacitors off his motherboard. All baking did to this card was to reconnect a few broken traces. I'd never sell the card to someone. I know it could stop working at any time.


----------



## bobba84

Signed up to add a +1 to the list. Galaxy GTX780 with bad artifacting and regular black screen. Works perfectly, been playing fortnite on 1080p maxxed all night! 

Thanks OP for your write up. I was sceptical at first lol.


----------



## bobba84

.... And again. GTX Titan 6GB that crashed when drivers were installed. Same deal, preheated to 200 fan forced, 8 minutes in, 20 minutes out to cool. Been working all week including furmark tests and fortnite!


----------



## 8051

Couldn't baking any electronic component in a standard oven risk contaminating the oven for foodstuffs?


----------



## Blameless

8051 said:


> Couldn't baking any electronic component in a standard oven risk contaminating the oven for foodstuffs?


If you set the temperature way too high and left it in too long, maybe.

~200C for a few minutes isn't going to evaporate much of any volatile compounds. If you're paranoid you could do a clean cycle on the oven after.


----------



## Shadowarez

*Resurrected a Titan X*

I'm about to do this to my Evga Titan X it's having unstable moments at desktop.

*Update GPU works temps are 32c idle 48c load in Ark which usually hovered around 85+
Did 5 hrs of testing in Ark since it kept it's clocks at 1350mhz fan at 50% GPU highest temp was 54c this thing is amazing drop 30c+ in temps while playing same game. Furmark never got above 50c


----------



## nsgtr34

Baked my 780ti which was showing green horizontal lines on boot then freezing when loading Windows.

Baked at 200C for 10 minutes.

Green lines are gone and seems to be working fine.


----------

